#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Випасана по Гоенке

## dragon_chan

Благомудрые!
Подскажите кто знает, Випасана по Гоенке это аутентичная Тхеравада или это что-то само по себе и вне традиции Буддизма?

----------


## sergey

Вот тут обсуждали этот вопрос:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=6293

----------


## dragon_chan

Спасибо

----------


## Rama

Из беседы в http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=11407&page=9  перехожу с дискуссией о Гоенке сюда.

Итак, является ли  традиция, полученная Гоенкой от У Ба Кхина аутентичной.
Читаем по ссылке http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U_Ba_Khin об У Ба Кхине следующее:

In 1941, a seemingly happenstance incident occurred which was to be important in Sayagyi's life. While on government business in upper Burma, he met by chance Webu Sayadaw (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webu_Sayadaw) , a highly respected monk who was widely recongized as an arahant. Webu Sayadaw was impressed with U Ba Khin's proficiency in meditation, and urged him to teach. He was the first person to exhort Sayagyi to start teaching.

Т.е. помимо Сайя Тхет Гьи, учителем У Ба Кхина был и монах Вебу Сайядо, про которого написано, что он признавался архатом.

----------


## Zom

Ключевым моментом биографии Вебу Саядо (учителя У Ба Кхина, мирянина, который позже стал учителе Гоенки) я бы здесь выделил вот что:




> Он (Вебу Саядо) практиковал (и позже обучал) технике внимательности к дыханию (анапанасати). Он говорил, что за счёт этой практики до уровня глубочайшего сосредоточения появляется возможность развивать Випассану.


Вот это как раз ортодоксальная "классическая" тхеравадинская позиция, которой учили и все известные мастера тайской традиции, такие как аджан Ман, аджан Сао, аджан Ли, аджан Буддадаса, аджан Чаа.

И это коренным образом отличается от Гоенковского и У Ба Кхиновского метода, которые практически вообще не учат концентрации, а заявляют о "коротком пути к ниббане" за счёт немедленного устремления "сканировать" тело, чувство, ум, объекты ума - то есть випассане "с нуля".
Кстати и достопочтенный Ратанасара Махатхера мне лично отвечал, что такая практика без предварительного развития джхан вряд ли куда приведёт.

----------

Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Zom

Вот ещё:   -)




> С развитием [сосредоточения] вы сможете пережить неподвижную внимательность. Такая внимательность всегда направлена всецело только на одну вещь, она очень яркая и очень острая. Она вообще не двигается. Будда говорил, что она достигает пика в четвертой джхане. Это предел внимательности, там, где практикующий обладает тотальным самообладанием. Вы полностью знаете только одну вещь, полностью, неподвижно. Это максимальная сила, которую может иметь внимательность. Когда вы испытаете такой тип внимательности, тогда вы поймёте какой нелепостью являются мысли о том, что можно достичь просветления без джхан. Без такой мощной внимательности вы не сможете получить мощных прозрений. Вы начинаете понимать для себя какой может быть внимательность, именна та, которая приведёт к просветлению. Мощное состояние внимательности, а не грубое, проникает глубоко внутрь вещей.
> 
> Аджан Брам, июль 2001


И вот в продолжение (его другая беседа):




> ... Вот почему anicca (непостоянство), видимая на самом деле явным образом, пугает. Оно вызывает чувство тотальной ненадёжности и беспокойства. Нет места, куда можно было бы встать. Нет места, куда можно было бы сесть. Все постоянно меняется. Когда вы видите anicca, возникает страх, и это означает, что вы никогда не преодолеете его и не увидите реальности до тех пор, пока не разовьёте мощные состояния ума - джаны или после-джановые состояния. Всегда будет какая-то часть существования, которую вы посчитаете надежной, стабильной, безопасной. Вот почему мы не просветлённые.

----------

Доня (04.02.2018), Шуньшунь (30.12.2017)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> И это коренным образом отличается от Гоенковского и У Ба Кхиновского метода, *которые практически вообще не учат концентрации*, а заявляют о "коротком пути к ниббане" за счёт немедленного устремления "сканировать" тело, чувство, ум, объекты ума - то есть випассане "с нуля".


Вообще то это странное заявление, при том, что на випассане Гоенки, напр на 10-дневных курсах первые 3 дня как раз занимаются концентрацией, анапаной. Спорить о том, много это или мало не вижу смысла.
Я давно был конечно, но что-то ничего о коротком пути к ниббане и немедленно куда то устремляться не слышал :\

----------


## Zom

> Вообще то это странное заявление, при том, что на випассане Гоенки, напр на 10-дневных курсах первые 3 дня как раз занимаются концентрацией, анапаной.


3 дня анапанасати - это смешно. Более того, как я слышал, гоенковские инструктора в принципе не помогут развить джану тем, кто хочет посвятить этому ретрит, потому как считают "сканирование тела" более важным и правильным занятием.




> Я давно был конечно, но что-то ничего о коротком пути к ниббане и немедленно куда то устремляться не слышал :\


Обычно это говорят все учители випассаны, ссылаясь на сатипаттхана-сутту, а точнее на её окончание, где Будда говорит о том, что практикуя так, можно достичь за 7 лет.. нет за 6..5..4..3, год, нет за 7 месяцев, недель и даже 7 дней. Вся проблема в том, что они вырывают сутту из контекста всего Пути. А большинство учителей Тхеравады однозначно заявляет о том, что эта фраза относилась к тем, кто уже развил джановые состояния.

----------


## PampKin Head

> 3 дня анапанасати - это смешно. Более того, как я слышал, гоенковские инструктора в принципе не помогут развить джану тем, кто хочет посвятить этому ретрит, потому как считают "сканирование тела" более важным и правильным занятием.


тем, кому смешно, стоит обратить внимание, что 10 дневный курс - это фактически учебный затвор. У-чеб-ный! И, к тому же, на-чаль-ный (есть 60 дневный, где освоению техники уделяют немного больше времени).

Освоив ту же анапану за три дня, никто вам не запрещает сесть в вашем садовом домике и заниматься ей в индивидуальном порядке хоть 10 лет, почитывая параллельно "Вишудхимаггу". 

То, что "считают "сканирование тела" более важным и правильным занятием." - это не более, чем домыслы.




> Обычно это говорят все учители випассаны, ссылаясь на сатипаттхана-сутту, а точнее на её окончание, где Будда говорит о том, что практикуя так, можно достичь за 7 лет.. нет за 6..5..4..3, год, нет за 7 месяцев, недель и даже 7 дней. Вся проблема в том, что они вырывают сутту из контекста всего Пути. А большинство учителей Тхеравады однозначно заявляет о том, что эта фраза относилась к тем, кто уже развил джановые состояния.


Что-то я не помню, чтобы делался упор на достижение  окончаний анапаны или випассаны в ходе 10-ти дневного курса...

----------

Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Zom

> тем, кому смешно, стоит обратить внимание, что 10 дневный курс - это фактически учебный затвор. У-чеб-ный! И, к тому же, на-чаль-ный (есть 60 дневный, где освоению техники уделяют немного больше времени).


Вот этот вопрос нужно разузнать - учат они развитию джхан на 60-ти дневных завторах  или же не учат. Насколько я в курсе, не учат.




> То, что "считают "сканирование тела" более важным и правильным занятием." - это не более, чем домыслы.


Может и домыслы. Однако, насколько я знаю, гоенковцы запрещают практиковать нечто отличное от их системы "сканирования", даже в периодах между затворами. Разумеется практиковать-то вы можете, но тогда придется соврать при записи на последующие ретриты. 




> Что-то я не помню, чтобы делался упор на достижение окончаний анапаны или випассаны в ходе 10-ти дневного курса...


Может конкретно у Гоенки об этом и не говорится, но в принципе на этот пункт указывают многие учителя "сухой випассаны", к коей я отношу и гоенковскую.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот этот вопрос нужно разузнать - учат они развитию джхан на 60-ти дневных завторах  или же не учат. Насколько я в курсе, не учат.


Они этому учат и на 10-ти, и на 20-ти, и на 30-ти дневных. Метод развития - анапанасати.




> Может и домыслы. Однако, насколько я знаю, гоенковцы запрещают практиковать нечто отличное от их системы "сканирования", даже в периодах между затворами. Разумеется практиковать-то вы можете, но тогда придется соврать при записи на последующие ретриты.


Это правило для тех, кто хочет практиковать более длительные затворы в этой традиции. Ходите на 10-ти дневные и пишите, что угодно.




> Может конкретно у Гоенки об этом и не говорится, но в принципе на этот пункт указывают многие учителя "сухой випассаны", к коей я отношу и гоенковскую.


Прикольно. У Гоенки "об этом не говориться", но я его тоже туда запишу "до кучи".

----------


## Zom

> Они этому учат и на 10-ти, и на 20-ти, и на 30-ти дневных. Метод развития - анапанасати.


Не учат, потому что если бы учили, то весь 10-дневный ретрит был бы посвящен анапанасати. Читайте аджана Брама выше -  без джхан (которые развить крайне сложно) любые "сканирования" бесмысленны -)
Хотя, действительно, если вырывать этот 10-дневный ретрит из всей системы и представлять его как учебный, но не системный, тогда да, смысл может и есть. Но как я понимаю, это позиционируется именно как система, а не некий урывочный курс, после которого рекомендуют пойти в какой-либо монастырь и практиковать уже длительное время под руководством опытных учителей.




> Это правило для тех, кто хочет практиковать более длительные затворы в этой традиции. Ходите на 10-ти дневные и пишите, что угодно.


И опять же придётся врать инструктору, потому что сканировать тело ты не будешь. А ложь - это кармически неумелый поступок.




> Прикольно. У Гоенки "об этом не говориться", но я его тоже туда запишу "до кучи".


Ну не заводить же отдельную тему по фактически одинаковым системам.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не учат, потому что если бы учили, то весь 10-дневный ретрит был бы посвящен анапанасати. Читайте аджана Брама выше -  без джхан (которые развить крайне сложно) любые "сканирования" бесмысленны -)
> 
> 
> 
> И опять же придётся врать инструктору, потому что сканировать тело ты не будешь. А это кармически неумелый поступок.
> 
> 
> 
> Ну не заводить же отдельную тему по фактически одинаковым системам.


1. затворы *комплексные*. Они посвящены как развитию самади (с помощью анапаны), випассаны (сами знаете каким методом), держанию обетов... И много чему еще. С чего они должны быть посвящены только анапане и развитию анапанасати? Здесь вот такая форма обучения. И что с того? Сиди потом сам и развивай анапанусати сам хоть 10 лет!

Еще раз. Випассана на затворах Гоенки - это *обучение методу*, а не "без пяти минут Архат реализует Нибанну, потому что дома ему мешают"...

2. Второго пункта просто не понял. Зачем вам идти на затвор Гоенки, если вы не собираетесь практиковать то, чему там учат? Абсурд какой то... Не надо себя насиловать. Это кармически неумелый поступок.

3. Не заводите. Только они "одинаковые" лишь в уме "составляющего классификационные списки" и относящегося к оным слишком серьезно.

Хочу заметить, что уровня Будды Шакьямуни в самади мы врятли достигнем (собственно, и его наставники в этом вопросе отличались друг от друга). Одним одно, другим - другое.

----------


## Zom

> Они посвящены как развитию самади (с помощью анапаны), випассаны (сами знаете каким методом), держанию обетов... И много чему еще. С чего они должны быть посвящены только анапане и развитию анапанасати?


С того, что занятия випассаной не дадут плодов без предварительно развитой концентрации. Читайте пост N6.




> Хочу заметить, что уровня Будды Шакьямуни в самади мы врятли достигнем


Уровня Будды может быть. Но достаточного уровня для развития випассаны достичь можно и нужно - чему есть многочисленные подтверждения в суттах.

----------


## PampKin Head

> С того, что занятия випассаной не дадут плодов без предварительно развитой концентрации. Читайте пост N6.
> 
> 
> 
> Уровня Будды может быть. Но достаточного уровня для развития випассаны достичь можно и нужно - чему есть многочисленные подтверждения в суттах.


Вы меня, кажется, не понимаете. Цель учебного затвора - *обучение методам* (правильное изложение; объяснение моментов, которые трудно понять; коррекция применения метода на практике и т.д). 

Плод учебного затвора - фактическое овладение методами должным образом, без ошибок. 

Плоды же занятия випассаной обретает тот, кто применяет освоенные должным образом методы.

Для примера: в школу ходят не для того, чтобы сталь Львом Толстым, а для того, чтобы научиться писать и читать для начала.

Покажите мне хоть один проспект 10-ти дневных курсов, где говориться: "за 10-ть дней вы обретете плоды анапанасати и випассаны".

----------


## Zom

> Вы меня, кажется, не понимаете. Цель учебного затвора - обучение методам (правильное изложение; объяснение моментов, которые трудно понять; коррекция применения метода на практике и т.д). 
> 
> Плод учебного затвора - фактическое овладение методами должным образом, без ошибок.


И разумеется подразумевается, что именно такие методы правильные. Хотя, кстати говоря, это спорный момент, который требует длительного и тщательного изучения, и желательно, под руководством опытных монахов, прошедших определенные стадии прозрения и сосредоточения. Вот есть Махаси Саядо, система практики випассаны которого отличается от Гоенковских методов, и гоенковцы позиционируют эту систему как неправильную. А, кстати, гоенковской системы "сканирования" вы вообще не найдете ни в каноне, ни в канонических комментариях - это совершенно авторская методика, которая может работать, а может и не работать. Я вот например, склонен считать, что удерживание внимания на одном объекте скорее даст плод прозрения, нежели скользящее по всему телу внимание.

Разумеется я ничего не утверждаю, а призываю к изучению обширного наследия Тхеравады, а не к ограничению Гоенковским методом, как системой, которая обязательным образом ведёт к освобождению при должных усилиях. А Гоенка позиционируется как вне-религиозная универсальная самодостаточная система.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> 3 дня анапанасати - это смешно.


Собсно я могу только присоединиться - смешно, ну посмейтесь. Вам кажется мало, мне показалось нормально.
Тем не менее, факт в том, что не только УЧАТ, но и уделяют этому заметное место ПРАКТИЧЕСКИ. В отличии от ваших предположений.




> Более того, как я слышал, гоенковские инструктора в принципе не помогут развить джану тем, кто хочет посвятить этому ретрит, потому как считают "сканирование тела" более важным и правильным занятием.


Одна бабка сказала?

Я лично например ЗА развитие дхьян. Однако приписывать свои фантазии на основании слухов, причем в такой категоричной форме, как у вас - вот это реально смешно.




> Разумеется я ничего не утверждаю, а призываю к изучению обширного наследия Тхеравады, а не к ограничению Гоенковским методом, как системой, которая обязательным образом ведёт к освобождению при должных усилиях.


Хотел спросить - кого вы призываете и кто ограничивается? Не очень понятно что за лозунги и кто эти люди, что дали повод для митинга

----------


## Zom

> Одна бабка сказала?
> 
> Я лично например ЗА развитие дхьян. Однако приписывать свои фантазии на основании слухов, причем в такой категоричной форме, как у вас - вот это реально смешно.


Читал отзывы людей, прошедших курс. Разумеется, могут и наврать.
А вот вы можете подтвердить, что джханам *учат* на гоенковских курсах?
3 дня анапанасати - это, ещё раз говорю, смешно, потому как даже не то что джхан - но даже мало-мальски стабильного сосредоточения мирянину добиться за три дня не удастся. Ну может есть одтельные личности, которым удастся, но их один на миллион. 




> Хотел спросить - кого вы призываете и кто ограничивается?


Буддистов, разумеется.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Читал отзывы людей, прошедших курс. Разумеется, могут и наврать.


Вы странный человек. Тому, что за 3 дня 10-часовых медитаций можно какую то концентрацию обрести вы не верите, а тому, что неизвестно кто от балды впечатлений напишет вы верите. Что он за 10 дней в ознакомительном формате проник в суть гоенковского метода. Какая то у вас доверчивость избирательная. Человек из офиса бамс приходит медитировать 10 дней на необычной диете, у него крышу срывает и он об этом радостно пишет мемуары. Выводы о "быстром просветлении" делает. 
Куда девается критичность?





> А вот вы можете подтвердить, что джханам *учат* на гоенковских курсах?


Вы всерьез думаете, что какой то дхьяны можно добиться за 10 дней???
Зачем на 10дневных курсах для новичков учить дхьянам? Пусть освоят что-то практически достижимое и уже получат какую то пользу. На этих курсах учат тому, что реально можно чуть-чуть понять и попробовать - немного дисциплина, немного саматхи и випассана, немного теории. И это прекрасно.
На больших курсах я не был, говорили, что там программа намного шире.




> 3 дня анапанасати - это, ещё раз говорю, смешно


Уже слышали. Вы просмеялись или нет? Ваше мнение о необходимости того или иного будет иметь большое значение, когда вы реализуете что-нибудь и откроете свою школу - там свои правила и установите. А пока в исходном своём сообщении вы ОШИБАЛИСЬ, говоря, что у Гоенки не учат концентрации. Учат. Практически.




> Буддистов, разумеется.


Надеюсь мне чуть-чуть удалось привлечь ваше внимание, что вы воютете с ОБС.

----------


## Zom

> Вы странный человек. Тому, что за 3 дня 10-часовых медитаций можно какую то концентрацию обрести вы не верите, а тому, что неизвестно кто от балды впечатлений напишет вы верите. Что он за 10 дней в ознакомительном формате проник в суть гоенковского метода. Какая то у вас доверчивость избирательная.


Не просто не верю, я это подтверждаю на личном опыте, потому как прошел энное количество непродолжительных ретритов. Общаюсь с другими практикующими, читаю лекции буддийских учителей. И на основании этого я и утверждаю, что это невозможно или практически невозможно.

Чтобы понять суть гоенковского метода не требуется верить отзывам, поскольку эта информация изложена даже на официальных гоенковских сайтах.




> Вы всерьез думаете, что какой то дхьяны можно добиться за 10 дней???
> Зачем на 10дневных курсах для новичков учить дхьянам? Пусть освоят что-то практически достижимое и уже получат какую то пользу. На этих курсах учат тому, что реально можно чуть-чуть понять и попробовать - немного дисциплина, немного саматхи и випассана, немного теории. И это прекрасно.
> .


Для обучающего ретрита действительно неплохо, правда требуется всё-таки поставить акцент на то, что для серьёзных результатов нужно всё-таки практиковать в рамках буддийских воззрений - а это требует длительного изучения, цельного видения буддийского пути и главное интеграции воззрений и практики в повседневную жизнь.
А в качестве психотренинга для не-буддистов система прекрасная, не спорю.




> На больших курсах я не был, говорили, что там программа намного шире.


Вот это более интересно, что там конкретно за программа. Найти бы где эту информацию.




> А пока в исходном своём сообщении вы ОШИБАЛИСЬ, говоря, что у Гоенки не учат концентрации. Учат. Практически.


Джханам не учат. А именно это подразумевается под Правильным Сосредоточением (sammā-samādhi), восьмой ступенью Пути. Я даже читал один отчет практикующего буддиста со стажем, который посетил гоенковские курсы. На какой-то из дней он достиг упачара-самадхи, предварительного порога концентрации. А поскольку требуется учителю рассказывать о всём том, что происходит, он рассказал, на что учитель сказал отбросить такую практику как неправильную и заниматься сканированием тела. Конечно может и наврал, я не знаю. Но судя по всему джахнам действительно не учат.

----------


## Zom

От участника Fuerth (он не может отвечать в теме)




> На курсах Гоенки действительно дают 3 дня анапаны и потом випассану 6 дней. Так же говорят, что если будешь сам себе делать мини-ретрит, то тоже стоит 1/3 на анапану, 2/3 на випассану, но на випассану предлагают всегда больше внимания уделять ка кна основную практику и на анапану как на вспомогательную - как средство немного успокоить ум. Т.е. випассана однозначно позиционируется как более важная, а анапана - как средство предварительного успокоения ума. (В конце каждой медитации предлагается так же делать мини-метта медитацию на 5 минут из часа).
> 
> Про джаны я СПЕЦИАЛЬНО спрашивал учителя курса, он сказал так: 1. Путь джан сейчас никто полностью не практикует он утерян (сечас известно только до 4-ой) и вообще этот путь очень-очень сложен и труден. (это он сказал на мой вопрос о том, что мол Аджан Брам говорит что сначала необходимо достигать джаны, а лишь затем...)
> 2. Когда я его спросил (на следующих курсах) а хватит ли вообще той довольно таки поверхностной сосредоточенности, которая достигается анапаной в 3 дня, он ответил, что Гоенка говорит, что даже такой сосредоточенности хватит, чтобы успеть схватить аниччу за хвост, получить освобождающее прозрение. 
> 3. Из лекций курса последних дней становится ясно, что "сканируя тело" - когда-нибудь достигается сосредоточение доступа, или даже первая джана (тут я не поручусь точно, как именно было сказано) Там, где говорится про расстворение тела - Банго-ньяма(?) кажется...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Цитата:
> С развитием [сосредоточения] вы сможете пережить неподвижную внимательность. Такая внимательность всегда направлена всецело только на одну вещь, она очень яркая и очень острая. Она вообще не двигается. Будда говорил, что она достигает пика в четвертой джхане. Это предел внимательности, там, где практикующий обладает тотальным самообладанием. Вы полностью знаете только одну вещь, полностью, неподвижно. Это максимальная сила, которую может иметь внимательность. Когда вы испытаете такой тип внимательности, тогда вы поймёте какой нелепостью являются мысли о том, что можно достичь просветления без джхан. Без такой мощной внимательности вы не сможете получить мощных прозрений. Вы начинаете понимать для себя какой может быть внимательность, именна та, которая приведёт к просветлению. Мощное состояние внимательности, а не грубое, проникает глубоко внутрь вещей.
> 
> Аджан Брам, июль 2001
> И вот в продолжение (его другая беседа):
> 
> Цитата:
> ... Вот почему anicca (непостоянство), видимая на самом деле явным образом, пугает. Оно вызывает чувство тотальной ненадёжности и беспокойства. Нет места, куда можно было бы встать. Нет места, куда можно было бы сесть. Все постоянно меняется. Когда вы видите anicca, возникает страх, и это означает, что вы никогда не преодолеете его и не увидите реальности до тех пор, пока не разовьёте мощные состояния ума - джаны или после-джановые состояния. Всегда будет какая-то часть существования, которую вы посчитаете надежной, стабильной, безопасной. Вот почему мы не просветлённые.


Все-таки хотелось бы отметить кое-что, что здесь упущено. 
Аничча действительно пугающа, но это есть реальность, как она есть.
Единственный способ ее преодолеть, на самом деле, помимо развития тонкой и глубокой внимательности (позволяющей избежать увлечения фантомами, иллюзиями, отбросить надежды на возможно где-то упущенную стабильность, точку опоры) - это осознание анатты. Осознание того, что некому опираться, нет того, что нуждается в опоре, в стабильности. Что полагаемое жаждущим является частью того же непостоянства, что и жаждаемое.

Есть много свидетельств о том, как учителя подталкивали учеников к окончательному просветлению заставляя их отказаться от опоры в восприятии и от того, кто нуждается в опоре. 

Но Будда называл такой способ болезненным. Тем не менее, заявляя, что такой способ возможен и плодотворен.

Правда, не знаю, какое отношение сказанное имеет к Гоенке. Я скорее говорю про школы Дзен/Чань/Сон

----------

Ашока (10.01.2009), Доня (04.02.2018), Монферран (03.10.2022), Таковый (04.06.2009)

----------


## Zom

Это вообще нужно вынести в отдельный топик "Сосредоточение".
Там же я мог бы запостить несколько переводов аджана Брама, который, похоже, действительно обучает из личного опыта, а не каноническими ссылками.




> Единственный способ ее преодолеть, на самом деле, помимо развития тонкой и глубокой внимательности (позволяющей избежать увлечения фантомами, иллюзиями, отбросить надежды на возможно где-то упущенную стабильность, точку опоры) - это осознание анатты.


Вопрос в том, что для познания анатты требуется всё та же глубокая внимательность.
Аничча-анатта-дуккха - это три стороны "одного и того же". Но вообще классическим подходом Тхеравады насколько я знаю является именно постижение аниччи, а оно дает в свою очередь видение дуккхи и анатты. Хотя, возможно, для кого-то вначале "удобнее" постигать дуккху или анатту. Однако это, опять же как мне кажется, не менее страшно, чем видение аниччи -)

----------


## Alert

//Аничча действительно пугающа, но это есть реальность, как она есть. Единственный способ ее преодолеть, на самом деле, помимо развития тонкой и глубокой внимательности (позволяющей избежать увлечения фантомами, иллюзиями, отбросить надежды на возможно где-то упущенную стабильность, точку опоры) - это осознание анатты...//

Здесь, и вообще в теме как-то упускается один существенный момент джханы и почему она необходима как база для всех практик. Это состояние концентрации и непоколебимого спокойствия ума, и как следствие - пити и сукха. Вот когда это будет в некотором наличии, тогда, я думаю, только и можно говорить о настощей практике. Тогда действительно по выходе из джханы реально ощущаешь и дукха и аничча сансары. Т.е. дукха это не некое абстрактное страдание, а реальное отсутствие сукха.  :Smilie:  Без джханы любое "постижение", "отслеживание", анализ будут во многом чисто умственными занятиями. Я вообще не понимаю, как без джханы можно заниматься випассаной? Это две стороны одной медали, их никак нельзя разделить.

Есть например такой тонкий момент аничча, который присущ самой сання, восприятию-распознаванию, особенно для сознания интеллекта. Сознание в момент принятия решения о распознавании образа на самом деле всегда колеблется, как например сознание глаза при взгляде на тесты Рошара. На решение влияют множество факторов, которые "борятся" между собой за свою значимость в момент восприятия. Не лучше и в следующий момент возникновения отношения - приятное/неприятное/нейтральное. Здесь тоже происходит постоянное колебание-выбор. Я думаю, только в джхане возможно заметить эти моменты и на деле ощутить присущие им непостоянство и мучительность. Т.е. даже самому по себе восприятию уже присуща дукха и аничча. Увидеть это без джханы невозможно, не говоря уж о сання-веданта-ниродха.  :Smilie:  Ну и об анатте можно рассуждать и думать, а можно увидеть реально, будучи в джхане [или около  :Smilie: ]

----------

Доня (04.02.2018)

----------


## Zom

Ну вообщем-то можно, только это будет крайне поверхностная випассана.
Только я бы это называл не випассаной, а *сатипаттханой* - то есть поверхностным рассмотрением четырёх опор внимательности - тела, чувств, ума и факторов ума.
В принципе это можно и нужно делать в повседневности, чтобы работать с неумелыми качествами сознания - похотью, раздражительностью, ревностью и так далее и тому подобное. Без внимательного рассмотрения и растворения этих состояний не получается никакая серьезная практика нравственности, а это означает, что нет основы для развития сосредоточения, что - в свою очередь - означает, что невозможно появление глубинной мудрости. То есть Благородный Восьмеричный Путь действует всеми звеньями одновременно на всех этапах пути - однако на начальных этапах большее развитие получает нравственность, а на дальшейших - сосредоточение и, затем, уже мудрость.

Поэтому Гоенковские ретриты на самом деле можно отнести к развитию нравственности, но никак не к сосредоточению, и уж тем более, мудрости.

По сути можно говорить (грубо) о двух уровнях сатипаттханы - повседневном и "медитативном". Подлинная глубокая работа по очищению ума возможна только в последнем случае.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Поэтому Гоенковские ретриты на самом деле можно отнести к развитию нравственности, но никак не к сосредоточению, и уж тем более, мудрости.


Я бы не стал делать столь категоричные выводы. Без определенного уровня сосредоточения десять дней по 11 часов просто неотмедитировать. Есть определенные признаки сосредоточения и они отчасти контролируются инструктором ведущим курс. И только на базе этих признаков предлагается начать практику сканирования тела.

----------


## Zom

> Я бы не стал делать столь категоричные выводы. Без определенного уровня сосредоточения десять дней по 11 часов просто неотмедитировать. Есть определенные признаки сосредоточения и они отчасти контролируются инструктором ведущим курс. И только на базе этих признаков предлагается начать практику сканирования тела.


На базе признаков..? Насколько я в курсе, все в обязательном порядке следуют схеме затвора вне зависимости от признаков.

Но - может быть конечно и так. Однако, как я понимаю, главная суть одного такого затвора, как уже указывалось выше - это "обучение", и это обучение подразумевает использование таких методов в повседневности, то есть для развития нравственности путем внимательного отношения к телу и уму. Если этого не получается, тогда смысл в таких затворах пропадает. Именно это я имел в виду, и это сугубо моя личная точка зрения.

Однако, как говорит Fuerth, основная цель, позиционируемая гоенковскими учителями, всё-таки развитие трансцендентной мудрости путем постоянной практики таких затворов с упором именно на випассану - и далее их количественного расширения (в днях) - правда непонятно по какой дальнейшей схеме практики (что хотелось бы и узнать). И с этим можно спорить (правда нужно всё-таки узнать дальнейшие методики, информации о чем найти в интернете мне не удалось).




> Ну и об анатте можно рассуждать и думать, а можно увидеть реально, будучи в джхане [или около]


Аджан Брам, комментируя этот момент, говорит о том, что "около-джановое состояние" (упачара-самадхи) по своей эффективности для развития випассаны должно быть уже ПОСЛЕ выхода из джханы, а НЕ ДО, потому как до-джхановое состояние - это слабое и колеблющееся сосредоточение, а вот после-джхановое упачара-самадхи стабильно и прочно в течение некоторого времени, пока не появятся первые nivarana (помехи). 
Поэтому "пред-джхановое" состояние не годится для прозрения по его словам. А годится после-джхановое, что означает, что без джханы никуда.

----------


## Топпер

Вечер добрый



> Вот это более интересно, что там конкретно за программа. Найти бы где эту информацию.


А интересно, кстати, почему это закрытая информация?

----------


## Zom

> А интересно, кстати, почему это закрытая информация?


Ну она не то чтобы закрытая наверное... просто её нет в гоенковских проспектах, нет подробностей в сети (может просто ученики не выкладывали, не знаю). А может и есть - может нужно более тщательно искать..

Но что я знаю точно, то что есть особый ретрит, на который НЕ допускаются все желающие, а в которых могут участвовать только "старые ученики", закончившие минимум три 10-дневных курса Гоенки. Это называется "Сатипаттхана-курс для продвинутых учеников". Там, как мне сказала одна из учениц, разбирают сатипаттхана сутту. Как её разбирают еще предстоит выяснить. И еще предстоит выяснить, разбирают ли еще хоть что-то из учения Будды "старые" ученики Гоенки на более длительных закрытых курсах, и если изучают, то какова трактовка.

Кстати вот Fuerth (надеюсь) получит ещё информацию от тхеравадинского монаха со стажем, который в своё время прошёл много курсов Гоенки (как я понял, до пострижения).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вечер добрый
> 
> А интересно, кстати, почему это закрытая информация?


По той же причине, которая обуславливает принятие обета молчания на 10-ти дневном затворе.

"Гоенковские учителя говорят", "а мне Вася сказал", "сидел на заваленке, слышал", "подруга в постели нашептала"... Да мне пусть хоть Будда говорит! Я и ему процитирую мануал:




> ...в "Калама Сутре":
> 
> *"Не верьте в силу традиций, как бы они не почитались многими поколениями и во многих местах; не верьте чему-то только потому, что многие люди говорят об этом; не верьте в силу мудрецов прежних времен; не верьте в то, что вы сами себе вообразили, думая, что это бог вдохновил вас. Не верьте ничему, что зависит только от авторитета ваших учителей или священников. Только после самостоятельного исследования, доверяйте тому, что только вы сами проверили и находите разумным, и это - для вашего собственного блага и блага других".
> 
> Kalama Sutra:
> 
> "Do not believe in the strength of traditions, however much they may have been honored for many generations and in many places; do not believe anything because many people speak of it; do not believe in the power of sages of old times; do not believe that which you yourselves have imagined, thinking that a god has inspired you. Believe nothing that depends solely on the authority of your teachers or priests. After investigation, believe that which you yourselves have tested and found reasonable, and that is for your good and that of others".*
> 
> Из другого источника
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...el008.html#sup


Какое то православное благолепие!!! "Ой, мне Вася сказал, счас упаду в обморок".

P.S. Все желающие пусть попробуют отсидеть адитханы с беспокойным умом на 10-ти дневном курсе. А потом могут "продолжать искать" смыслы, извлекая собержимое из собственного носа, "дабы открыть глаза людям и явить прописные истины в стиле 2+2=4"

"Каждый мнит себя стратегом, видя бой со стороны" (с)

- Слышал вчера Beatles, такое [censored].
- А что такое?
- Шепелявит, фальшивит и с ритма сбивается.
- А где ты их слышал?
- Да мне вчера Рабинович по телефону напел.

P.S.S. Из соседнего треда про Пелевина, в тему:




> "Главная мысль, которую человек пытается донести до других, заключается в том, что он имеет доступ к гораздо более престижному потреблению, чем про него могли подумать. Одновременно с этим он старается объяснить окружающим, что их тип потребления гораздо менее престижен, чем они имели наивность думать. Этому подчинены все социальные маневры. Больше того, только эти вопросы вызывают у людей стойкие эмоции.
> 
> - Вообще-то мне в жизни попадались и другие люди, - сказал я с легкой иронией.
> 
> Иегова кротко посмотрел на меня.
> 
> - Рама, - сказал он, - вот прямо сейчас ты пытаешься донести до меня мысль о том, что ты имеешь доступ к более престижному потреблению, чем я, а мой тип потребления, как сейчас говорят, сосет и причмокивает. Только речь идет о потреблении в сфере общения. Именно об этом движении человеческой души я и говорю. Ничего другого в людях ты не встретишь, как не ищи. Меняться будет только конкретный тип потребления, о котором пойдет речь. Это может быть потребление вещей, впечатлений, культурных объектов, книг, концепций, состояний ума и так далее."

----------


## Zom

Ну и зачем столько словесного мусора?

----------

Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Alert

PampKin Head

Уж как-то у Вас как-бы и не по теме, хотя и много и хлестко, и весело  :Smilie:  Зачем тратить столько энергии? Пустое это.

----------


## Huandi

То, что Пелевин пишет в "вампирах" про потребление, и есть самый настоящий буддизм. В том смысле, что причина всех страданий в жажде и осебячивании, и не важно жажде чего.

----------


## Ануруддха

> На базе признаков..? Насколько я в курсе, все в обязательном порядке следуют схеме затвора вне зависимости от признаков.
> 
> Но - может быть конечно и так. Однако, как я понимаю, главная суть одного такого затвора, как уже указывалось выше - это "обучение", и это обучение подразумевает использование таких методов в повседневности, то есть для развития нравственности путем внимательного отношения к телу и уму. Если этого не получается, тогда смысл в таких затворах пропадает. Именно это я имел в виду, и это сугубо моя личная точка зрения.


Сергей, у тебя излишне теоретический подход к курсу Гоенки, не так все прагматично как получается в твоих выводах. Там вопрос несколько в другом - делается упор на один из методов буддийского пути, остальное либо отбрасывается, либо этому придается мало значения. Поэтому такой подход и нельзя в полной мере назвать Дхармой. 

А значение и результат любого затвора всегда идет по затухающей. Внимательность в повседневной жизни - это по большому счету фикция, результат возможен но несопоставим с затвором, поэтому упор на периодические ретриты вполне оправдан.

----------


## Zom

> А значение и результат любого затвора всегда идет по затухающей. Внимательность в повседневной жизни - это по большому счету фикция, результат возможен но несопоставим с затвором, поэтому упор на периодические ретриты вполне оправдан.


Согласен. Но любой такой затвор подразумевает свежий импульс именно к повседневной практике - иначе нет никого смысла его делать. Что я хочу здесь указать конкретно по гоенковскому методу - делается ставка отчасти на сосредоточение, но по большей части на прозрение (которое как раз и есть фицкция в данном случае, что уже выше неоднократно обсуждалось и приводились дословные цитаты известнейших учителей-монахов). Поэтому не получается ни каких-то серьезных прорывов в сосредоточении, ни уж тем более в прозрении. Остается "общая сатипаттхана", главной целью которой является развитие и поддержание нравстенного поведения - работы с неблагими состояниями ума в повседневности. Причем я не говорю что это плохо - напротив, это очень хорошо! Единственное что я утверждаю, то что это не самодостаточный метод и едва ли подходит для серьезно настроенных к практике буддистов - которые не желают ограничиваться одним лишь развитием нравственности.

----------


## Топпер

Общая сатипатхана, вообще говоря, развитием одной нравственности не ограничивается. Метод весьма совершенный. ИМХО результат, в первую очередь в отслеживании факторов возникновения в уме. А это большое дело.

----------


## Zom

> Общая сатипатхана, вообще говоря, развитием одной нравственности не ограничивается. Метод весьма совершенный. ИМХО результат, в первую очередь в отслеживании факторов возникновения в уме. А это большое дело.


Ничто "одной" из ступеней не ограничевается. Аджан Буддадаса много писал об этом в той книге, что я переводил. Он говорил так, что нельзя развивать нравственность не прилагая концентрации и мудрости, нельзя развивать концентрации не прилагая нравственности и мудрости, и нельзя развивать мудрось, не прилагая нравственности и концентрации. То есть вся схема действует одновременно. 

Правда нужно далее отметить, что есть именно практика нравственности, есть именно практика сосредоточения и есть именно практика мудрости - то есть когда основной упор ставится чётко на 1 из составляющих пути, а не на все 3 одновременно. И когда говорят о том, что сначала развивают нравственность, затем концентрацию, и уже потом мудрость - то как раз имеют в виду именно это. Повседневная сатипаттхана направлена своим "остриём" именно на развитие нравственности, разумеется с приложением сил в концентрации и мудрости (т.е. различении). А уже в длительных затворах практик на основе этого направляет острие практики на концентрацию, и развивает джханы. И уже имея под собой этот фундамент из мощной нравственности и яркости сосредоточенного ума он уже может направить острие практики на подлинное прозрение - о чём в точности пишет, к примеру, Аджан Брам.

----------


## Топпер

> Повседневная сатипаттхана направлена своим "остриём" именно на развитие нравственности, разумеется с приложением сил в концентрации и мудрости (т.е. различении).


Не соглашусь, пожалуй. Сатипатхана направлена на нравственность не более, чем на что-либо другое.
Например, осознавая движения тела я не очень понимаю, как это связанно с нравственностью. Это именно различение движений тела.

----------


## Zom

> Не соглашусь, пожалуй. Сатипатхана направлена на нравственность не более, чем на что-либо другое.
> Например, осознавая движения тела я не очень понимаю, как это связанно с нравственностью. Это именно различение движений тела.


Вообщем-то так, однако в повседневности - по крайней мере в повседневности суетной мирской жизни - постоянное отслеживаение движений тела нереально. Общая внимательность как повседневная практика всё же по большей части сводится к тому, чтобы заметить и устранить негативные состояния ума или же постараться поддержать и развить позитивные. А краткосрочные попытки развить сосредоточение в такой ситуации тщетны.

Вот что пишет, например, Кхантипало Бхикку:




> "Прежде всего, не нужно обманывать себя в отношении способностей сосредоточения. Нет никакого смысла притворяться, что вся повседневная жизнь – это практика медитации – если, конечно, практикующий уже не развил мощные силы сосредоточения. Только тот ученик, который, как правило, прожил много лет в монастыре, следуя монашеской дисциплине, может на самом деле сделать повседневную жизнь подобной медитацией. Не позволяя гордыне затмить истинное положение вещей относительно собственных достижений в развитии силы ума, следует опираться на честность и признать собственную ограниченность. И это уже большой шаг вперёд.

----------


## Топпер

> Вообщем-то так, однако в повседневности - по крайней мере в повседневности суетной мирской жизни - постоянное отслеживаение движений тела нереально. Общая внимательность как повседневная практика всё же по большей части сводится к тому, чтобы заметить и устранить негативные состояния ума или же постараться поддержать и развить позитивные. А краткосрочные попытки развить сосредоточение в такой ситуации тщетны.
> 
> Вот что пишет, например, Кхантипало Бхикку:


Ну так практика опоры на ум и объекты ума - это уже  часть випассаны. Результатом может быть, естественно, поддержание нравственности. Но этим одним, думаю, дело не ограничивается. Именно на основе формируемой привычке к автоматическому осознаванию и происходит, в конечном счёте, развитие прозрения.

----------


## Huandi

Главная, на мой взгляд, "потеря" випассаны-лайт это отсутствие, или недостаточный упор на отслеживании трилакшана. То есть, просто нечто "осознают". Некое бессмысленное "просто осознавание". А не осознают, что оно аничча, духкха, анатта.

----------


## Топпер

Почему я и говорю, что випассана вне Буддизма невозможна. Распознавание трёх характеристик существования - атрибут именно Буддизма. И тот же христианин просто не сможет остаться таковым, если напрямую увидит суть.

----------


## Zom

> Ну так практика опоры на ум и объекты ума - это уже часть випассаны. Результатом может быть, естественно, поддержание нравственности. Но этим одним, думаю, дело не ограничивается. Именно на основе формируемой привычке к автоматическому осознаванию и происходит, в конечном счёте, развитие прозрения.


А я и не спорю с тем, что одним только этим ограничевается -) 
Я же написал выше и не один раз, что sila-samadhi-panna действуют всегда одновременно, как части единого механизма. Но привычка к осознаванию это одно, но её недостаточно, потому что нет мощных концентрации и внимательности, которые развить в повседневности практически нереально. 




> Главная, на мой взгляд, "потеря" випассаны-лайт это отсутствие, или недостаточный упор на отслеживании трилакшана. То есть, просто нечто "осознают". Некое бессмысленное "просто осознавание". А не осознают, что оно аничча, духкха, анатта.


А за 10 дней этого курса сие и не осознать. Ну точнее можно осознать и рассмотреть, но на самом поверхностном интеллектуальном уровне. Поэтому такой вопрос даже и не ставится.

----------


## Fuerth

> От участника Fuerth (он не может отвечать в теме)
> ...
> 2. Когда я его спросил (на следующих курсах) а хватит ли вообще той довольно таки поверхностной сосредоточенности, которая достигается анапаной в 3 дня, он ответил, что Гоенка говорит, что даже такой сосредоточенности хватит, чтобы успеть схватить аниччу за хвост, получить освобождающее прозрение.
> ...


Вот что он по сути имел ввиду, отвечая на мой вопрос и, похоже, это и есть то, на что упирает метод Гоенки:




> Однако весьма нередко в канонических текстах описывается и другой метод, называемый в позднейшей терминологии чистым (или простым) прозрением, сукха-випассана; а того, кто его практикует, называют «тем, кто пользуется прозрением, как средством», випассана-яника. *Здесь без предварительного достижения углубленности практикующий стремится прямо подойти к освобождающему прозрению*, которое одно только и может принести окончательное освобождение от алчности, ненависти и заблуждения, т.е. способствует достижению святости.
> Из канонических текстов, рассматривающих чистое прозрение, назовем «Сусима-сутту »2. Упоминаемые там достигшие святости монахи называются «освободившимися при помощи мудрости», панна-вимутта; комментарий разъясняет, что это означает «без углубленности, через чистое прозрение». Также и во многих других текстах Будда дает указания относительно практики чистого прозрения, не упоминая о состоянии углубленности; чистое прозрение определенно названо ведущим к святости. Так, например, это говорится в «Самъютта-никае » XXXV, 70,1523. В «Ангутта-ра-никае» 1V, 170 сказано о методе «успокоения ума, которому предшествует прозрение», випассана-пуббанга-ма-саматха.
> Последнее название нельзя, однако, понимать таким образом, как будто для практики прозрения нет необходимости в «успокоенности ума», т.е. в известной степени сосредоточенности; нельзя понимать дело так, что культивирование сосредоточенности впервые потребуется уже после совершенного прозрения. Наоборот, здесь также необходимо достижение высокой степени умственной сосредоточенности. Эта степень сосредоточения при чистом прозрении не называется «пограничной сосредоточенностью » (см. выше), которая, как указывае само название, составляет скорее переходную ступень к полному сосредоточению в состоянии углубленности и по этой причине имеет особый характер. *Напротив, в случае чистого прозрения речь идет о мгновенном сосредоточении ума, кханика-самадхи.
> Это мгновенное сосредоточение ума протекает непрерывно, от одного мгновения к другому, одинаково сильно и спокойно, будет ли то повторное сосредоточение на одном и том же объекте, как при наблюдении за дыханием, или сосредоточение на новых объектах, которые прерывают упражнение и должны восприниматься практикующим с таким же вниманием, спокойствием и собранностью, как и объект медитации. Эта «мгновенная сосредоточенность» по своей силе и способности отключать на время умственные помехи равна «пограничной сосредоточенности».*  (см. выше). Старые мастера (в комментариях к «Вишуддхи-мага») говорях даже, что она сама по себе может сравниться с «полным сосредоточением», разумеется, это справедливо лишь в том случае, если прозрение достигает своего наивысшего пункта, т.е. проникновения в четыре ступени святости (вступление в поток и т.д.). *Здесь подчеркивается мгновенность сосредоточения, потому что в практике прозрения сильнее бросается в глаза мгновенное возникновение и исчезновение воспринимаемого в данный момент объекта.*
> 
> Ньянапоника-махатхера
> "ВНИМАТЕЛЬНОСТЬ КАК СРЕДСТВО ДУХОВНОГО ВОСПИТАНИЯ"

----------


## Huandi

> А за 10 дней этого курса сие и не осознать. Ну точнее можно осознать и рассмотреть, но на самом поверхностном интеллектуальном уровне. Поэтому такой вопрос даже и не ставится.


Это всё индивидуально. На мой взгляд, опять же, "поверхностно и интеллектуально" понять трилакшана гораздо полезнее, чем "пребывать в осознанности" непонятно чего и для чего.

Будда обучал так, что некоторые осознавали за несколько минут, пока слушали его слова.

----------


## Huandi

-Чему вы обучаете в своей автошколе?
-Мы учим нажимать на педаль! Нажимать педаль полезно при вождении любой машины. Мы учим нажимать педаль сильнее или слабее, и делать это как можно искуснее!
-Но как же собственно вождение машины?
-Это не важно! У каждого есть своя машина, пусть ездит как захочет. Главное - правильно нажимать на педаль!
-А на какую педаль вы учите нажимать?
-Это уже детали, не важно. За 10 дней курса это все равно никто не поймет. Главное - реальная практика! И мы ее даем!

----------

Саян (15.01.2020)

----------


## Fuerth

> Главная, на мой взгляд, "потеря" випассаны-лайт это отсутствие, или недостаточный упор на отслеживании трилакшана. То есть, просто нечто "осознают". Некое бессмысленное "просто осознавание". А не осознают, что оно аничча, духкха, анатта.


Если пытаться быть объективным, то как раз в случае Гоенки вообще-то акцентируется именно _отслеживание аниччи на практике_. Про её прямую связь с духкхой и анаттой тоже постоянно _говорится_.

PS. Лично я, пройдя 2 курса Гоенки нисколько об этом не жалею. Правда я никогда и не рассматривал его метод как самодостаточный путь. Но, особо для новичков, на этих курсах вполне реально получить или закрепить навыки в медитации. Да, за 10 дней невозможно коснуться всех аспектов, ну так никто эту задачу и не ставит.
Я не был на более высоких уровнях для "старых учеников", поэтому ничего не могу сказать, но в 10-дневных курсах нет вещей противоречащих буддийскому пути, прямо искажающих его - во второй раз я специально пытался прислушиваться/приглядываться в эту сторону. Единственное - создается впечатление, что Гоенка несколько дистанцируется от буддизма, как организованной религии, от современной Сангхи. Причем у него это так хорошо получается, что те люди, которые не знакомы с буддизмом к концу курсов даже ни слухом ни духом, что принимали *буддийское* Прибежище и прослушали ликбез по патичча-самуппаде, Восьмеричному Пути и т.д. Зато создается полное впечатление, что есть единственный и универсальный метод (который дается Гоенкой) открытый Буддой, но затем практически утерянный, которым пользовались и о котором знали совсем мало людей и который вот сейчас как раз возрождается и идет из Бирмы в Индию и по всему миру.
Я специально разговаривал со многими людьми после курсов - они были удивлены, что "метод Випассана" связан с буддизмом!

Для критиков же я предложил бы самим пройти этот курс - для практики медитации это однозначно будет полезным. А заодно и посмотреть, что представляет из себя идеальный случай организации ретрита.  :Smilie: 
(Правда я делал его в Германии и по отзывам людей прошедших его, например, в Индии - есть небольшие отличия.)

----------

Саян (15.01.2020)

----------


## Zom

> Напротив, в случае чистого прозрения речь идет о мгновенном сосредоточении ума, кханика-самадхи.


Это как раз то, что подразумевал Huandi под словами:




> Будда обучал так, что некоторые осознавали за несколько минут, пока слушали его слова.


Однако, как я понимаю ситуацию, это редкие случаи, большинство из которых имело место при жизни самого Будды. Т.е. если так можно выразиться "лёгкое" прозрение, без длительного усердного труда за счёт хорошей каммы и рождения при жизни самого Будды. То есть фактически им [таким достигшим] не требовались никакие тренировки ума, а достаточно было только пальцем указать. Однако, если послушав (поизучав) сутты у вас не получилось такого прозрения, то и вряд ли стоит ожидать, что оно чудесным образом произойдет позже. Посему и требуется длительная и усердная работа по достижению самадхи и затем проникновению в собственный сильно омрачённый ум ("сильно омраченный" - по сравнению с "легко достигшими").

----------


## До

> люди, которые не знакомы с буддизмом к концу курсов даже ни слухом ни духом, что принимали *буддийское* Прибежище


Как это?

----------


## Fuerth

> Это как раз то, что подразумевал Huandi под словами:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Будда обучал так, что некоторые осознавали за несколько минут, пока слушали его слова.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Не думаю, что это так. Скорее здесь идет рассмотрение способа когда сосредоточение скользит от мгновения к мгновению на постоянно и довольно быстро изменяющемся объекте, на движении. (Я вспомнил, именно в таком контексте мгновенного (и не слишком глубокого и однонаправленного) сосредоточения ума мне и отвечал ведущий гоенковских курсов.)
Процитированный же мной отрывок в книге Ньянапоника-махатхеры как раз и противопоставляется способу, о котором Вы всегда писали:



> ...практический метод - «прозрение с предшествующим успокоением ума», саматтха-пуббангама-випасса-на (См. «Ангуттара-никая» IV, 170), - это именно тот метод, который больше всего рассматривается в поучениях Будды. Того, кто следует этому методу, называют саматха-яника, т.е. «тот, кто пользуется *спокойствием ума как средством* (упражнения в медитации)».
> Однако весьма нередко в канонических текстах описывается и другой метод, называемый в позднейшей терминологии чистым (или простым) прозрением, сукха-випассана; а того, кто его практикует, называют «тем, кто пользуется *прозрением, как средством*», випассана-яника. Здесь без предварительного достижения углубленности практикующий стремится прямо подойти к освобождающему прозрению


И далее:



> СРАВНЕНИЕ ДВУХ ПУТЕЙ ПРАКТИКИ
> Если мы теперь попытаемся взвесить оба пути практики, путь успокоения ума и путь прозрения, и сравним их друг с другом, несомненно, нам в принципе окажется ясным, что путь углубленности явно более предпочтителен, особенно для тех, у кого для этого существуют благоприятные внутренние наклонности и внешние условия жизни. В состоянии углубленности ум достигает высокой степени спокойствия и сосредоточенности, чувства счастья, освобождения от мирского образа мыслей и чувственности. С такой подготовкой можно ожидать, что прогресс в примыкающей медитации прозрения станет наиболее быстрым и устойчивым. Таким образом, есть много принципиальных доводов в пользу того, чтобы путем практики избрать путь «успокоения ума», прежде чем начинать систематическую практику прозрения. 
> ...
> Прежде всего, культивирование углубленности, джхана, требует уединения и отсутствия шума. Однако как раз эти условия становятся всё более редкими в нашу эпоху, когда всюду господствует шум, когда обнаруживается всеобщая склонность к общению, к поездкам и путешествиям пешком, когда любители странствий проникают даже в такие лесные области, которые раньше оставались совершенно недоступными.
> ...
> Иначе обстоит дело с развитием прозрения. Хотя и здесь желательна определенная степень уединения и спокойствия, особенно в периоды строгой практики, это никоим образом не является необходимостью. Главное требование метода сатипаттхана состоит в том, чтобы использовать для своего движения вперед те условия, в которых мы находимся; следует настолько развить внимательность и бдительность ума, чтобы в практику можно было включить также и те помехи, которые создаются другими людьми и шумом. 
> ...
> Следующее обстоятельство тоже говорит сегодня в пользу пути практики прозрения. Если длительные старания достигнуть углубленности остаются безрезультатными, это может в конце-концов лишить практикующего мужества; и если он к тому же не отмечает никаких ощутимых результатов своих усилий, он, возможно, почувствует себя опустошенным. Хотя, разумеется, любое усилие в области медитации принесет некоторый выигрыш в спокойствии и самоконтроле, или, по крайней мере, в терпении и настойчивости, эти результаты могут показаться недостаточными в нашу нетерпеливую и торопливую эпоху. А на пути правильного внимания и прозрения уже с самого начала появятся отчетливые, хотя и незначительные результаты; их ценность скажется также и в практической жизни практикующего непосредственно и ощутимо, даже в том случае, если познание при помощи прозрения, к которому он стремится, и не будет достигнуто в полной мере. Такой непосредственный выигрыш, несомненно, укрепит у медитирующего доверие к себе и придаст практике новый стимул.


Очень интересно было бы выслушать тех, кто прошел на курсах Гоенки больше, чем 10-дневные курсы - т.н. Satipatthana Sutta курсы...

----------


## Fuerth

> Как это?


Фраза была призвана выразить тот смысл, что у слушателей не возникает никакого подозрения откуда вообще это понятие о Прибежище. Может Гоенка сам придумал такой "ритуал", может из ислама взял, а может из индуизма... "Используется в буддизме? Ну надо же!"

----------


## Huandi

> Однако, если послушав (поизучав) сутты у вас не получилось такого прозрения, то и вряд ли стоит ожидать, что оно чудесным образом произойдет позже. Посему и требуется длительная и усердная работа по достижению самадхи и затем проникновению в собственный сильно омрачённый ум


У меня немного другой вывод - если не понято сразу (не стал сротапанной), то потребуется более старательное проникновение в смысл того, что говорил Будда.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Главная, *на мой взгляд, "потеря" випассаны-лайт это отсутствие, или недостаточный упор* на отслеживании трилакшана. То есть, просто нечто "осознают". Некое бессмысленное "просто осознавание". А не осознают, что оно аничча, духкха, анатта.


Я там болдом выделил - это вы гадаете что ли?
Аниччей дукхой и аннаттой там ориентируют будь здоров! Что вообще за новый прикол, проецировать свои додумки, морщить лоб и выдавать суждения о том, что сам не слышал, и не видел? Это что, излишек осознавания так сказывается?
Сначала Зом, теперь вот ещё один мыслитель..

----------

Иван Петров (18.03.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Лекций  на 10-ти дневном курсе 2х10= *20 часов непрерывного изложения*. Прикольный пошел lite.
---
А мне одна баба сказала, что не везде так! Непорядок. Ибо только под руководством продвинутых монахов стоит рассмотреть вопрос, предлагал ли Будда использовать метки в практике или не предлагал (или это неаутентичные формы).
---
Ежели бы я пришел в Махаси-саяду и сказал: 
- Вот не хочу я ваших меток! Подайте мне сканирование! Не надо мне ваших дхьян, хочу (мочи нет) созерцать разлагающийся труп! Что вы мне какой то меточный новодел  предлагаете под видом чистой Дхармы?!

----------


## Huandi

> Я там болдом выделил - это вы *гадаете* что ли?
> Аниччей дукхой и аннаттой там ориентируют будь здоров! Что вообще за *новый прикол*, проецировать* свои додумки, морщить лоб* и выдавать суждения о том, что сам не слышал, и не видел? Это что, *излишек осознавания* так сказывается?
> Сначала Зом, теперь вот ещё один мыслитель..


Хамство это результат практики чего?

Я делаю вывод на информации, доступной в сети. Дайте ссылку на текст, читаемых на курсах лекций, и я возможно пересмотрю свое мнение (после его изучения). Достаточно того места, где дается инструкция различать при випассане все феномены, как обладающие трилакшана. Никакого намека на подобное я не нашел. Гоенка учит видеть феномены тела и ума, как временные, приносящие страдание, и безличностные? Если да -  то я был не прав.  (сходить на курсы прошу не предлагать)

----------


## Fuerth

> Хамство это результат практики чего?
> 
> Я делаю вывод на информации, доступной в сети. Дайте ссылку на текст, читаемых на курсах лекций, и я возможно пересмотрю свое мнение (после его изучения). Достаточно того места, где дается инструкция различать при випассане все феномены, как обладающие трилакшана. Никакого намека на подобное я не нашел. Гоенка учит видеть феномены тела и ума, как временные, приносящие страдание, и безличностные? Если да -  то я был не прав.  (сходить на курсы прошу не предлагать)


Я поискал в инете и на русском нашел следующее тексты взятые из лекций 10-дневного курса Випассаны:
1. Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Часть 1.
2. Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Часть 2.
3. + Краткое содержание лекций в прицепе к этому сообщению.

----------


## Huandi

В лекции трилакшана излагается, и вполне нормально. Теперь тот же вопрос - в руководстве к практике випассаны есть наставление именно так видеть все феномены, или это остается просто лекцией?

Если учат видеть все правильно, то это прекрасно. Непонятно только, как это может соотноситься с тем же христианством? Тотальное "не-я" всего, что есть в опыте? Тотальная невечность? Ведь кусочками (что-то в опыте невечное и "не-я", а вон там что-то вечное и это "Я", эти практики не работает. В обычном опыте человек и так что-то считает собой, а что-то не собой, что-то невечным, и т.п.

----------


## Fuerth

Так это по сути и есть расширенное руководство к практике. :Smilie: 
Что же касается наставлений непосредственно перед медитациями - я дословно не помню и из-за нежелания соврать не буду утверждать, что там точно присутствовала фраза о том, что все феномены аничча, дуккха, анатта. Т.е. я не помню, что назывались _все три характеристики одновременно_, но не могу и утверждать, что такого не было.
То, что постоянно повторялось, так это утверждение, что все феномены аничча. И какие бы они не были - приятные, или не приятные - их надо наблюдать равностно, помня об аничче.
Про связь аниччи с дуккхой и анаттой говорилось на лекциях, как Вы видели. 

PS. Всё же я больше склоняюсь к мысли, что перед медитациями это тоже говорилось. У меня, например, осталась книга Уильяма Харта "Искусство Жизни. Медитация Випассана, как ее преподает С.Н. Гоенка" (правда на немецком) - так там все три так и идут в одной главе с привязкой к тому, что их предполагается обнаружить на практике, в медитации и это "основополагающая реальность".

----------


## Huandi

> То, что постоянно повторялось, так это утверждение, что все феномены аничча.


Спасибо, этого достаточно. У меня до сих пор, читая разные отзывы о посещении ретритов Гоенки, и пересказы тамошних практик, создавалось ощущение, что там учат распознавать только собственно феномены, то есть их свалакшану (глаз как глаз, боль как боль, и т.п.), а не эти три общие свойства. Уж насколько успешно учат их распознавать, это обудить уже сложно.

----------


## Fuerth

> Непонятно только, как это может соотноситься с тем же христианством? Тотальное "не-я" всего, что есть в опыте?


А примерно так - "Догмы догмами, но вы сюда вот посмотрите! Можете усомниться в том, что сами непосредственно видите?" :Cool: 
Просто, я думаю, до прямого видения анатты о-о-о-очень далеко. Но, конечно, вряд ли христианин останется христианином напрямую постигнув бессамостность. Просто упор идет на то, что "мы вроде бы как ничем противозаконным тут собственно и не занимаемся. Нравственность - хорошо? Хорошо! Воспитание ума - хорошо? Хорошо!" И никаких, мол, догм.

Хотя любопытно наблюдать, как Гоенка, будучи урожденным индусом и, соответственно, имея идею круговорота жизней считай в крови, говорит о практике как почти о научном методе и при этом частенько поминает перерождения, как нечто само собой разумеющееся и общеприянтое. :Smilie:  Не знаю, что уж там думают по этому поводу христиане и материалисты.

----------


## Huandi

> Просто, я думаю, до прямого видения анатты о-о-о-очень далеко. Но, конечно, вряд ли христианин останется христианином напрямую постигнув бессамостность. Просто упор идет на то, что "мы вроде бы как ничем противозаконным тут собственно и не занимаемся. Нравственность - хорошо? Хорошо! Воспитание ума - хорошо? Хорошо!" И никаких, мол, догм.


Тут есть проблема, конечно. Дело в том, что правильное видение развивается изучением верного и удалением ложного (диттхи, в частности саккая- диттхи). А "практика" (бахвана) видение лишь поддерживает. Бхавана не способна дать собственно верное воззрение, а может лишь поддерживать и развивать его. Даже есть трактовка, что бхавана это только удержание того видения, которое достигнуто в даршане. То есть, более верной аналогией будет не рецепт и лекарство, а зажжение огня и его поддержание - у кого нет верного воззрения, тот подкидывает дрова в неразженный очаг, и ждет что огонь сам загорится. То есть, христианам просто не светит ничего увидеть, несмотря на практику. Но это все уже более глобальный диспут, Гоенка хоть и яркий представитель одного из направлений, но собственно уже и ни при чем.




> Хотя любопытно наблюдать, как Гоенка, будучи урожденным индусом и, соответственно, имея идею круговорота жизней считай в крови, говорит о практике как почти о научном методе и при этом частенько поминает перерождения, как нечто само собой разумеющееся и общеприянтое.


Супер!  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

-)
Из книжки:




> Прошло десять дней. Давайте теперь повторим все, что было пройдено за эти десять дней.
> Вы начали с того, что приняли прибежище в Тройной Драгоценности, т.е. в Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе. Однако вас не пытались обратить в другую религию.

----------


## Zom

Кстати на той неделе к нам вихару пришел один молодой человек. Он прошёл курс Гоенки и пришел узнать насколько это всё вообще соответствует буддизму. Рассказал, что сам был сколько-то лет в секте и знает что это такое, и сильно насторожился проходя ретрит, потому что Гоенка использует сходные методики (примерно так он сказал), в первую очередь "втирание" того, что это Истинный Путь, а также что "Мы не секта" -) Ещё сказал, что было какое-то упоминаение про Иисуса.

Вообщем-то не удивительно, что пришёл - потому что если все эти лекции за 10 дней в самом деле содержат всю эту информацию из книги о курсе, то ни о каком внятном понимании и "составлении системы" речи быть не может - одна каша будет в голове. Буддисты-то собирают всю "мозайку" в течение нескольких лет, а тут практически все основные пункты сразу за 10 дней для не-буддистов.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.labirint-shop.ru/books/142255/






> Кстати на той неделе к нам вихару пришел один молодой человек. Он прошёл курс Гоенки и пришел узнать насколько это всё вообще соответствует буддизму. Рассказал, что сам был сколько-то лет в секте и знает что это такое, и сильно насторожился проходя ретрит, потому что Гоенка использует сходные методики (примерно так он сказал), в первую очередь "втирание" того, что это Истинный Путь, а также что "Мы не секта" -) Ещё сказал, что было какое-то упоминаение про Иисуса.


Это как в анекдоте: а откуда у вас, доктор, такие картинки?

Угу. Именно так есть: это - Истинный Путь. Благородный Восьмеричный. + Гоенка рассказывает, что так в Дхаммачакапаватане сутте и говориться... Чего только сектанты не придумают!



> ...
> Одна – это склонность к чувственным удовольствиям по отношению к чувственным объектам: низкая, пошлая, обывательская, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. Другая – это склонность себя изнурять, тяжкая, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. Но ни к той, ни к другой крайности не клонится срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой; видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет.
> ...





> Ещё сказал, что было какое-то упоминаение про Иисуса.


Да как он мог упомянуть Святое?! 

P.S. Пипец. Детский сад, штаны на лямках... Я все больше начинаю ценить достопочтенного Чатри. Контингент ему достался пуленепробиваемый!

----------


## Топпер

Народ у нас разный. Вопросы по Гоенке встали. Вот обсуждаем. Дело хорошее.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Народ у нас разный. Вопросы по Гоенке встали. Вот обсуждаем. Дело хорошее.


Была такая история: у Далай-Ламы возникли однажды вопросы к Гоенке по поводу некоторых аспектов. Что сделал Далай-Лама? Обсудив, отправил монахов пройти 10-ти дневные курсы. Причем у тибетских монахов есть свои свои обязательства по практикам, которые им пришлось отложить по прямому указанию Далай-Ламы на время курсов.

Монахи прошли курс. И все. Вопросы разрешили.

А не сидели, гадая на кофейной гуще, рассказах бывших сектантов, пересказах личных мнений инструкторов.


А тут... "Мне Вася сказал", "а Пете показалось", "Федя понял вот так..." "Опытный монах сказал, что Земля - плоская, значит - плоская..."

Хочеться получить информацию из первых рук? Посети курс, напиши письмо Гоенке. 

А анализировать ситуацию на основании вторичных источников (да еще с сомнительной способностью к понимаю) - последнее дело.

----------

Иван Петров (18.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Была такая история: у Далай-Ламы возникли однажды вопросы к Гоенке по поводу некоторых аспектов. Что сделал Далай-Лама? Обсудив, отправил монахов пройти 10-ти дневные курсы. Причем у тибетских монахов есть свои свои обязательства по практикам, которые им пришлось отложить по прямому указанию Далай-Ламы на время курсов.
> 
> Монахи прошли курс. И все. Вопросы разрешили.


Далай-лама и Асахаре дифирамбы пел. 



> А анализировать ситуацию на основании вторичных источников (да еще с сомнительной способностью к понимаю) - последнее дело.


Ничего, потом на основании тайских источников проверим. Кто из учителей какого мнения.

----------


## Ондрий

> Далай-лама и Асахаре дифирамбы пел.


И у Стены Плача стоял в кипе.. обрезание теперь делать? ))) /шутка/

----------


## PampKin Head

> Далай-лама и Асахаре дифирамбы пел.


Это была оценка подхода к проблеме или вам просто не нравится Далай-Лама?




> Ничего, потом на основании тайских источников проверим. Кто из учителей какого мнения.


Такой вот очередной способ помериться, у кого длиннее?

Имхо, это тенденция какая-то: сначала доказывать, что тибетские традиции - это не Будда Дхарма; потом - что Гоенка непонятно кто и излагает не так... 

Одним словом, какие вихары тут не строй - все одно православие получается...

----------


## Топпер

> Это была оценка подхода к проблеме или вам 
> Имхо, это тенденция какая-то: сначала доказывать, что тибетские традиции - это не Будда Дхарма; потом - что Гоенка непонятно кто и излагает не так...


а, по-вашему, Гоенка 100% аутентичный учитель тхеравады?

----------


## Ондрий

Сам на этих курсах не был, но активные зазывания туда у меня навеяли ассоциации:




> Когда больше уже нельзя было втиснуться ни одному человеку, герцог бросил проверять билеты, обошел здание кругом и поднялся на сцену. Там он стал перед занавесом и произнес коротенькую речь: сначала похвалил трагедию, сказал, будто она самая что ни на есть занимательная, и пошел дальше распространяться насчет трагедии и Эдмунда Кина Старшего, который в ней исполняет самую главную роль; а потом, когда у всех зрителей глаза разгорелись от любопытства, герцог поднял занавес, и король выбежал из-за кулис на четвереньках, совсем голый; он был весь кругом размалеван разноцветными полосами и сверкал, как радуга. ....... Потом герцог опустил занавес, раскланялся перед публикой и объявил, что эта замечательная трагедия будет исполнена только еще два раза, по случаю неотложных гастролей в Лондоне, где все билеты на предстоящие спектакли в театре "ДруриЛейн" уже запроданы; потом опять раскланялся и сказал, что если почтеннейшая публика нашла представление занятным и поучительным, то ее покорнейше просят рекомендовать своим знакомым, чтобы и они пошли посмотреть.
>   Человек двадцать закричали разом:
>   - Как, да разве уже кончилось? Разве это все?
>   Герцог сказал, что все. Тут-то и начался скандал. Подняли крик: "Надули!" - обозлившись, повскакали с мест и полезли было ломать сцену и бить актеров. Но тут какой-то высокий осанистый господин вскочил на скамейку и закричал:
>   - Погодите! Только одно слово, джентльмены!
>   Они остановились послушать.
>   - Нас с вами надули - здорово надули! Но мы, я думаю, не желаем быть посмешищем всего города, чтоб над нами всю жизнь издевались. Вот что: давайте уйдем отсюда спокойно, будем хвалить представление и обманем весь город! Тогда все мы окажемся на равных правах. Так или нет?
>   - Конечно, так! Молодец судья! - закричали все в один голос.
>   - Ладно, тогда ни слова насчет того, что нас с вами надули. Ступайте домой и всем советуйте пойти посмотреть представление.
>   На другой день по всему городу только и было разговоров что про наш замечательный спектакль. Зал был опять битком набит зрителями, и мы опять так же надули и этих.


(С) Марк Твен.
Цитата не имеет целью опорочить Гоенку, смех только о доказательной базе "сходите, сами посмотрите"

Вопрос - зачем, когда есть аутентичная тхеравада?
Вопрос еще - я слышал эту историю об отправке ЕСДЛ-ом тиб.монахов к тхеравадинам.. Это действительно был Гоенка? Или это уже легенды пошли?

----------


## PampKin Head

> а, по-вашему, Гоенка 100% аутентичный учитель тхеравады?


По-моему, Гоенка - это опытный кальянамитра, "который лишь указывает путь", который помог ему...




> смех только о доказательной базе "сходите, сами посмотрите"


"сходите, сами посмотрите" - здесь имеет отношение к сбору достоверной информации, которая используется для обоснования 1) тезисов и 2) обосновывающих тезисы доводов в упомянутой вами базе. Смешно сидеть и делать выводы на частных мнениях третьих лиц, обусловленных их омрачениями и ограниченных способностью оных к пониманию тогда, когда есть прямая возможность пойти и оценить самому. Имеет место обычная проверка достоверности информации, которая используется. И не более того.




> Вопрос еще - я слышал эту историю об отправке ЕСДЛ-ом тиб.монахов к тхеравадинам.. Это действительно был Гоенка? Или это уже легенды пошли?


Это был действительно Гоенка. И отправка тиб. монахоб была "не к тхеравадинам", а на гоенковский курс, открытый для всех желающих. Отправлял ли "Далай-Лама кого-то к тхеравадинам" - не имею понятия...

Собственно, а какие проблемы то?

----------

Solano (26.11.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Скорее здесь идет рассмотрение способа когда сосредоточение скользит от мгновения к мгновению на постоянно и довольно быстро изменяющемся объекте, на движении. (Я вспомнил, именно в таком контексте мгновенного (и не слишком глубокого и однонаправленного) сосредоточения ума мне и отвечал ведущий гоенковских курсов.)


Вот это-то и вызывает самые большие сомнения. Как может сосредоточение получить однонаправленность (ekagatta), когда оно не направлено на один объект, а всё время скользит с одного объекта на другой? В этом случае я считаю можно говорить о развитии силы внимания (точнее различения), но никак не силы сосредоточения. А это разные вещи. Внимательность подобна острию режущего предмета, а сосредоточение - его весу (пример Аджана Буддадасы). А потому можно бесконечно долго затачивать лезвие, но нормально "рубить" или "резать" не получится из-за недостаточного веса. Получить глубокие прозрения без этого "веса" невозможно, что и подтверждают многие учителя.
Поэтому мне интересен принцип, по которому утверждается возможность "сухого" прозрения. И пока что наиболее внятным я нашел для себя именно объяснение того, что сосредоточение как парамита уже было развито практикующим, а потому ему и не потребовалось ставить акцент на практике его развития. Достаточно лишь было чуть нажать, и получалось мощное сосредоточение + прозрение. Это вообщем-то практически тот же вариант, что и с "достигшими" мирянами во времена Будды. Ну может только несколько более растянутый во времени.

----------


## Fuerth

Вы посмотрите, кстати, эту книгу Ньянапоники-махатхеры (хотя перевод этих мест несколько невнятный, в оригинале все яснее). Там и ссылки на сутры даны:



> Из канонических текстов, рассматривающих чистое прозрение, назовем «Сусима-сутту »2. Упоминаемые там достигшие святости монахи называются «освободившимися при помощи мудрости», панна-вимутта; комментарий разъясняет, что это означает «без углубленности, через чистое прозрение». Также и во многих других текстах Будда дает указания относительно практики чистого прозрения, не упоминая о состоянии углубленности; чистое прозрение определенно названо ведущим к святости. Так, например, это говорится в «Самъютта-никае » XXXV, 70,1523. В «Ангутта-ра-никае» 1V, 170 сказано о методе «успокоения ума, которому предшествует прозрение», випассана-пуббанга-ма-саматха.


Вот описание различия с однонаправленным сосредоточением ведущим к джанам:



> Напротив, в случае чистого прозрения речь идет о мгновенном сосредоточении ума, кханика-самадхи. Это мгновенное сосредоточение ума протекает непрерывно, от одного мгновения к другому, одинаково сильно и спокойно, будет ли то повторное сосредоточение на одном и том же объекте, как при наблюдении за дыханием, или сосредоточение на новых объектах, которые прерывают упражнение и должны восприниматься практикующим с таким же вниманием, спокойствием и собранностью, как и объект медитации. *Эта «мгновенная сосредоточенность» по своей силе и способности отключать на время умственные помехи равна «пограничной сосредоточенности»* (см. выше). Старые мастера (в комментариях к «Вишуддхи-мага») говорях даже, что она сама по себе может сравниться с «полным сосредоточением», разумеется, это справедливо лишь в том случае, если прозрение достигает своего наивысшего пункта, т.е. проникновения в четыре ступени святости (вступление в поток и т.д.). Здесь подчеркивается мгновенность сосредоточения, потому что в практике прозрения сильнее бросается в глаза мгновенное возникновение и исчезновение воспринимаемого в данный момент объекта.

----------


## Zom

Всё так, но я немного не про то. Я говорю о способе достижения такого типа сосредоточенности. Плюс ко всему есть ещё немаловажный аспект о нестабильности такого типа сосредоточения - то есть его удержать для нужного прозрения быть может в 100 раз труднее, чем развить джхану. Поэтому Аджан Брам говорит о том, что под таким типом сосредоточенности нужно понимать сосредоточенность-после-выхода-из-джханы, а не до-входа-в-джхану.

Кстати. О Сусима Сутте. 
Вот что пишет Тханиссаро бхикку, который её переводил.




> Эта беседа (сутта) часто цитируется в качестве доказательства того, что медитирующий может достичь Освобождения (конечной цели) без практики джхан. Однако более тщательное её рассмотрение показывает, что это утверждение не находит никакой поддержки. Архаты, о которых упомянуто здесь, не отрицают, что они достигли одной из 4 джан мира форм, которые и определяют Правильное Сосредоточение. Вместо этого они отрицают, что обрели психические способности (сверхспособности) или что они не остаются пребывать в физическом контакте в высших уровнях сосредоточения (т.е. в Мире-Без-Форм).  "Это данное ими определение "освобождения через прозрение" не отличается ничем от АН. 9.44 где дается понятие "наблюдающий тело" или же "освобожденный за счет обоих путей" в АН 9.43, АН 9.45). В контексте многочисленных учений о правильном сосредоточении есть все основания полагать, что новые архаты упомянутые здесь (в этой сутте) *достигли как минимум 1 джханы* перед достижением Просветления".


Так что Тханиссаро - еще один авторитетный учитель, который подтверждает, что без джхан - никуда.

А Гоенка утверждает, что "куда". Вот в чем и основная ошибка его метода.

----------


## Fuerth

> Всё так, но я немного не про то. Я говорю о способе достижения такого типа сосредоточенности.


 Вот когда тело, к примеру, непрерывно сканируется на предмет возникающих в нем ощущений, тогда и возникает этот тип сосредоточенности, как я испытал на курсах.

(Про устойчивость этой сосредоточенности на моем примере я лучше скромно промолчу, "но что-то в этом есть". :Smilie:  )

----------


## Zom

Аджан Брам о практике прозрения (Сатипаттхана).




> Соверменные буддийские учители говорят о практике Сатипаттханы больше чем о любой другой медитативной практике.
> В этой статье я изложу некоторые практические наблюдения по этой практике, которая чаще всего понимается неправильно.


http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Lec...na-1997-sv.htm

----------


## До

> Аджан Брам о практике прозрения (Сатипаттхана).
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Lec...na-1997-sv.htm





> Тот, кто посещал различные буддийские центры, возможно, слышал о заявлении некоторых учителей, что практика четырех основ внимательности - это "*единственный путь*" к цели полного Просветления! Хотя такие слова весьма впечатляют, они не являются правильным переводом канонического текста, и даже не согласуются с тем, что говорил Будда. Сама фраза "_ekayana magga_", которая зачастую неправильно переводится как "единственный путь" встречается ещё и в 12-ой сутте Маджима Никаи, где совершенно точно означает "*путь с единственно возможным местом назначения*". Многие пути могут вести в одно и то же место.


Как же читать Будду если простая фраза может обозначать совершенно другой смысл? Тогда нет смысла вообще читать сутты.

Смотрим МН12: 


> Suppose there were a charcoal pit deeper than a man's height full of glowing coals without flame or smoke; and then a man scorched and exhausted by hot weather, weary, parched and thirsty, came by a path *going in one way only* and directed to that same charcoal pit. Then a man with good sight on seeing him would say: 'This person so behaves, so conducts himself, has taken such a path, that he will come to this same charcoal pit'; and then later on he sees that he has fallen into that charcoal pit and is experiencing extremely painful, racking, piercing feelings. So too, by encompassing mind with mind... piercing feelings.


Другой перевод.



> S&#224;riputta, I penetrate and see the mind of a certain person and know, according to the manner this person deports himself and according to the path he has taken, after death he will be born in hell. After some time, with my purified heavenly eye, beyond human I see him, after death born in hell and feeling sharp rough unpleasant feelings. Like a man *following the single path* to a pit of burning embers which burns to about a man's height. He follows the path exhausted overcome by the heat and thirst. A wise man seeing him would say according to this man's deportment, and according to the path he has taken he will end in the pit of embers. Then he sees him fallen into the pit of embers and feeling sharp, rough unpleasant feelings. In the same manner I penetrate and see the mind of a certain person and know, according to the manner this person deports himself, and according to the path he has taken, after death, he will be born in hell feeling sharp, rough unpleasant feelings. After some time with my purified heavenly eye, beyond human, I see him, after death born in hell feeling sharp rough unpleasant feelings.


На пали это: _ek&#224;yanena maggena tameva ang&#224;rak&#224;sum panidh&#224;ya_.

1. Зачем Будде добавлять после "идёт одним/единственым путём" ещё "и направляется (_panidh&#224;ya_) к яме" если он перед этим якобы и так сказал такой же смысл - "путь с единственно возможным местом назначения". Наверное потому что "_ek&#224;yanena maggena_" не означет единственно _возможного назначения_, а означает просто "идёт одним путём", а "с единственно возможным местом назначения" он делается как раз в результате добавления _panidh&#224;ya_.

2. Получается "ekayana magga" соответствует  "путь с единственно возможным местом назначения" так: путь = _magga_, единственно = _eka_, возможным местом назначения = _yana_...

3. Проанализируем саму аналогию, разве достаточно знать, что путь направлен к яме, чтоб быть уверенным на 100%, что человек в неё упадёт. Если путь разветвляется, то вдруг он повернёт на развилке? И не упадёт. Я считаю, что Будда имеет ввиду, что путь один, дорога одна и эта одна дорога направлена в яму, и по этой одной дороге идёт человек. И не нужно вкладывать в слова Будде усложнения, которых он не имел ввиду.



> Сама фраза "_ekayana magga_", которая зачастую неправильно переводится как "единственный путь" встречается ещё и в 12-ой сутте Маджима Никаи, где совершенно точно означает "_путь с единственно возможным местом назначения_". *Многие пути могут вести в одно и то же место*.


Но такого смысла - _многие пути могут вести в одно и то же место_ - *как раз и нет* в аналогии из МН12. Путь там один единственный и это как раз необходимое условие уверенности предсказания судьбы по нему идущего.

----------

Solano (26.11.2008)

----------


## До

Продолжение про ту статью.



> ...пять Препятствий (чувственные желания, _сомнения_, лень и сонливость, беспокойство, раздражительность)... 
> 
> ..."Vineyya Loke Abhijjha-_Domanassam_". Эта фраза означает "оставив жажду и _печаль_ к миру" *или примерно так*.


Что за "или примерно так"??




> Авторитетные комментарии к двум Сатипаттхана суттам ясно говорят о "Abhijjha-Domanassam", что совершенно точно относится к пяти Препятствиям. В других местах канона слово "Abhijjha" является синонимом к первому Препятствию, а "_Domanassam_" - ко _второму_, а в совокупности они представляют собой идиому на языке пали, означающую все пять Препятствий.


Доманассам означает сомнения??

----------


## Zom

> Что за "или примерно так"??


можно сказать по-другому "или нечто подобное".
В статье - это "or something similar".

А вообще всё это вы можете спросить у аджана Брахмавамсо при личной встрече -)

----------


## Solano

Надо сказать, что Дост. Вебу Саядо - это представитель т.н. дхутанги, взявший на себя обет не ложиться - то есть он с принятия этого обета вообще не ложился и не спал(!). В одном из поучений мирянам (опубликованом в сборнике BPS о Дост. Вебу Саядо) он говорил им: "Неужели ваша жизнь так длинна, чтобы тратить её на такой пустяк как сон?". 
И, согласно, этой же книжице, написанной, если не ошибаюсь, бывш. вице-председателем Мандалайского Университета (Мьянма) У Ко Лэем (одним из первых последователей У Ба Кхина), Дост. Вебу Саядо и был основным Учителем У Ба Кхина, благословившим его на Развитие Дхаммы в виде проведения ретритов для мирян и построения ретритных центров.. По словам У Ко Лэя, Дост. Вебу Саядо обращался к У Ба Кхину исключительно как "Великий Мирской Последователь"... Однако, необходимо учитывать, что Бирма - страна специфическая, а У Ба Кхин был там кем-то вроде министра финансов. :Smilie:  Но факт остаётся фактом: именно У Ба Кхин и Дост. Махаси Саядо создали в Мьянме прочную основу создания ретритных центров для мирян, в том виде, в котором они известны нам теперь...

А по поводу методы Дост. Вебу Саядо - да, это была анапанасати и без всяких "сканирований" тела... Просто неотступное следование за дыханием...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Надо сказать, что Дост. Вебу Саядо - это представитель т.н. дхутанги, взявший на себя обет не ложиться - то есть он с принятия этого обета вообще не ложился и не спал(!).


..а ещё говорят что тибетцы дикие  :Big Grin:

----------


## Solano

> Так что Тханиссаро - еще один авторитетный учитель, который подтверждает, что без джхан - никуда.
> 
> А Гоенка утверждает, что "куда". Вот в чем и основная ошибка его метода.


Извините, но вы не правы, есть "авторитетные" Учителя, которые подтверждают, что без джан "куда". Один из них - Дост. У Теджания (мой Учитель), а так же его Учитель  - Дост. Шве У Мин Саядо, который ушёл, "как говорят" в состоянии Арахата. 

Вообще, в Буддизме Теравады существует две основных тенденции: 1 вначале сосредоточение (практика Саматы), а потом Распознавание (практика Випассаны) 2 Вначале Випассана и только она.

И оба этих направлений поддержаны довольно приличным количеством "авторитетных" Учителей. 

Но существует некоторая путаница, из-за которой многие последователи считают, что без джан - никак. Дело в том, что термин samadhi (уравновешенное спокойствие) часто трактуют как практику Cаматы (Samatha - сосредоточение), что в корне неверно. А в текстах на пали примерно говорится о том, что без samadhi (уравновешенного спокойствия) практика Распознования (Випассана) никуда не приведёт. А развить samadhi (уравновешенное спокойствие), практикуя Випассану, ещё как возможно и не сложно. 

Так что я не стал бы утверждать преимущество одного Метода и одного Учителя над другим. 

Эффективность Метода зависит исключительно от ваших индивидуальных особенностей. Кому-то легче Сосредотачиваться, а кому-то Распозновать.

----------

Доня (05.02.2018)

----------


## Zom

Вообще биография У Ба Кхина (по крайней мере та, что мне доводилось читать) попахивает неким "мистицизмом". У меня сложилось впечатление, что писал его ярые ученики или последователи и многое преукрасили, а возможно даже напридумывали.
Я сам не знаю как всё было, просто такое впечателние сложилось.

----------


## Топпер

Вечер добрый.



> Извините, но вы не правы, есть "авторитетные" Учителя, которые подтверждают, что без джан "куда". Один из них - Дост. У Теджания (мой Учитель), а так же его Учитель  - Дост. Шве У Мин Саядо, который ушёл, "как говорят" в состоянии Арахата.


Т.е. они не умели входить в дханы?

----------


## Zom

> А развить samadhi (уравновешенное спокойствие), практикуя Випассану, ещё как возможно и не сложно.


Учителя, говорящие о 100% необходимости джхан, приводят в качестве доказательств довольно весомые аргументы, которые изложены выше в этой теме. И эти доказательства лично мне кажутся во много раз сильнее, нежели убеждения тех, кто говорит, что "можно и без джхан". Выбирает конечно каждый сам. Кто-то, например, молитву Богу -)

----------


## Топпер

Интересно было бы услышать мнение учителя, который в совершенстве развил джханы, после чего сказал бы, что этот метод не обязателен. Есть ли таковые?
Или же о необязательности саматха говорят те, кто не может входить в джханы?

----------


## Solano

> Вечер добрый.
> 
> Т.е. они не умели входить в дханы?


Скажу честно - по поводу Преп. Шве У Мина, я вам ничего не отвечу - у него не спросишь уже. И По поводу Преп. У Теджании (он, "как говорят" точно Сотапанна) такого не скажу, но последний утверждает, что занятия Випассаной приносят плоды и без джхан.

----------


## Solano

> Интересно было бы услышать мнение учителя, который в совершенстве развил джханы, после чего сказал бы, что этот метод не обязателен. Есть ли таковые?
> Или же о необязательности саматха говорят те, кто не может входить в джханы?


Досточтимый Топпер, я вижу, что Вы хотите мне доказать, на основе схемы "Учитель, коли не владеешь джханой, не говори о необязательности Саматты", что овладение Випассаной без умения входить в состояния предельного сосредоточения не ведёт к Реализации. А я знаю лишь, что к Реализации не прийти без развития Панньи - мудрости, а паннья возникает и благодаря Випассане без предварительной практики Саматты - и этому Дост. У Теджания учит.

----------


## Zom

> А я знаю лишь, что к Реализации не прийти без развития Панньи - мудрости, а паннья возникает и благодаря Випассане.


А ещё к Реализации не прийти без полного Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, восьмым, самым последним звеном которого является Правильное (Samma) Сосредоточение (Samadhi), что означает достижение джхан.

----------


## Solano

> Вообще биография У Ба Кхина (по крайней мере та, что мне доводилось читать) попахивает неким "мистицизмом". У меня сложилось впечатление, что писал его ярые ученики или последователи и многое преукрасили, а возможно даже напридумывали.
> Я сам не знаю как всё было, просто такое впечателние сложилось.


Вполне может быть. У меня похожее впечатление.

----------


## Solano

> А ещё к Реализации не прийти без полного Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, восьмым, самым последним звеном которого является Правильное (Samma) Сосредоточение (Samadhi), что означает достижение джхан.


Samadhi - это вовсе не обязательно только "Сосредоточение", это и "Уравновешенное Спокойствие", по версии как минимум Дост. У Теджании, моего учитиеля из Мьянмы.

----------


## Zom

> Samadhi - это вовсе не обязательно "Сосредоточение", это "Уравновешенное Спокойствие", по версии как минимум Дост. У Теджании, моего учитиеля из Мьянмы.


На это есть весьма ясное и понятное определение самого Будды. 
И вообще - если бы джханы были бы не нужны или не принципиальны, Будда не уделял бы им столько проповедей.

----------


## Alexandre

> Вообще биография У Ба Кхина (по крайней мере та, что мне доводилось читать) попахивает неким "мистицизмом". У меня сложилось впечатление, что писал его ярые ученики или последователи и многое преукрасили, а возможно даже напридумывали.
> Я сам не знаю как всё было, просто такое впечателние сложилось.


Как и бОльшую часть канонических биографий  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Мне ретрит в общем понравился. Хорошо поставлено. Меньше всего понравились речи Гоенки: упрощенность всего, "конкретные наезды" на Махаяну и Ваджраяну (я старался их использовать чтоб понаблюдать за своими бурными эмоциями возникающими при его высмеивании обхода вокруг святынь, веры в силу гуру, упайи и т.п.). Потом на счет прибежища... Правда смешно и грустно когда он говорит: "А теперь повторяйте за мной... но знайте -- это не ритуал, это не религия и т.д. и дальше непосредственно Будда, Дха(р/м)ма, Сангха..." Учитывая что я прибежище не принимал и не собирался на тот момент, чуствовал себя странно...

----------


## Solano

> На это есть весьма ясное и понятное определение самого Будды. 
> И вообще - если бы джханы были бы не нужны или не принципиальны, Будда не уделял бы им столько проповедей.


Прошу ясное и понятное определение от самого Высокочтимого Будды.  :Smilie:  

К вопросу о том, что есть два пути достижения высшего знания:

"Монахи, есть два умственных качества, которые приводят к высшему знанию. Какие именно два? Спокойствие (саматха) и проникновение (випассана).

     К какому результату, монахи, приводит развитое спокойствие? Развивается ум. К какому результату приводит развитый ум? Отбрасывается какая бы то ни было страсть.

     К какому результату, монахи, приводит развитое проникновение? Развивается мудрость. К какому результату приводит развитая мудрость? Отбрасывается какое бы то ни было неведение.

     Монахи, загрязненный страстью, ум не освобождается, загрязненная неведением, мудрость не развивается. Таковы, о монахи, освобождение ума через угасание страсти, и освобождение мудрости через угасание неведения."

Виджджа-бхагия сутта

в пер. с пали Д. А. Ивахненко

" К какому результату, монахи, приводит развитое проникновение? Развивается мудрость. К какому результату приводит развитая мудрость? Отбрасывается какое бы то ни было неведение."

 А неведение, moha - корень всех прочих килес. Таким образом, достижение реализации посредством Випассаны возможно.

И вобщем достаточно в Проповедях Бхагавана и о Випассане. 

Но не в том суть, в Саммади-Сутте вот говорится, что возможны разные варианты и саматту первой развивать, а потом випассану, и випассану первой, а потом саммату... Всё должно быть гармонично...

К тому же слово samadhi - это в переводе с пали не только сосредоточение, это слово включает в себя несколько смыслов и, как и прочие слова в пали, трактуется по-разному, исходя из контекста.

----------


## Zom

> Но не в том суть, в Саммади-Сутте вот говорится, что возможны разные варианты и саматту первой развивать, а потом випассану, и випассану первой, а потом саммату... Всё должно быть гармонично...


Как говорил Аджан Чаа и Аджан Буддадаса - только глупец разделяет на "саматху" и "випассану", потому что это две стороны "одной ладони" и идут одновременно.
Нет какой-то "отдельной от самадхи" випассаны, это нужно понимать.

Глубокое прозрение достижимо только совместно с глубоким (а не поверхностным!) сосредоточением/успокоением - которое достигается путем развития джхан и никак иначе.

----------


## Solano

> Как говорил Аджан Чаа и Аджан Буддадаса - только глупец разделяет на "саматху" и "випассану", потому что это две стороны "одной ладони" и идут одновременно.
> Нет какой-то "отдельной от самадхи" випассаны, это нужно понимать.
> 
> Глубокое прозрение достижимо только совместно с глубоким (а не поверхностным!) сосредоточением/успокоением - которое достигается путем развития джхан и никак иначе.


Zom, пожалуйста прочтите Самадхи сутту. В ней Бхагаван говорит о том, что существуют четыре типа личности: "Монахи, в мире есть четыре типа личностей. Какие именно четыре?

Есть те, кто достиг успокоения ума (четасо-саматха), но не достиг видения-как-есть явлений (дхамма-випассана) с помощью высшей мудрости (адхипаннья). Есть те, кто достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, но не достиг успокоения ума. Есть те, кто не достиг ни успокоения ума, ни видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости. И есть те, кто достиг и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости."

По-моему вот эти ваши слова:"Глубокое прозрение достижимо только совместно с глубоким (а не поверхностным!) сосредоточением/успокоением - которое достигается путем развития джхан и никак иначе" противоречат словам Бхагавана. 

Дхамма-випассана и трактуется, как прозрение в суть явлений (в тексте - видения-как-есть явлений), и отделяется от непосредственно успокоения ума. И уж нигде в Типитаке вы не найдёте и слова о том, что именно посредством развития джханн достигается развитие спокойствия, поскольку джханны буквально - стадии поглощенности объектом сосредоточения и являются скорее результатом практики Саматы, плодами этого самого развития спокойствия.

Да, вобщем, дело в том, что вы старательно отстаиваете точку зрения, что сначала занятие Саматой и, как следствие, джханны, а уж потом занятие Випассаной, а я говорю о том, что возможен и обратный вариант, что, кстати, и подтверждается Самадхи суттой. А собственно сами джханны на настоящий момент меня не интересуют, извините. :Confused: 

Позвольте спросить - что Вы в настоящий момент практикуете? Я - Випассану.

----------


## Solano

> Нет какой-то "отдельной от самадхи" випассаны, это нужно понимать.


Вот и я о том же говорил выше - в процессе занятий Випассаной вполне возможно развить самади.
А там - и джханы для вас возможны.

----------


## Zom

Вы неправильно трактуете самадхи сутту. Там говорится о том, что есть 4 стадии сосредоточния - первая из которых - развитие джхан, а последняя - получение освобождения.

Так что можете и дальше заниматься подобной випассаной. Уверен, что далеко она вас не заведёт -)




> Вот и я о том же говорил выше - в процессе занятий Випассаной вполне возможно развить самади.


Расскажите пожалуйста об этапах вашей практики, и посмотрим, является ли это развитием самадхи или нет.
Будда не предлагал никакой "випассаны". Такого слова в каноне даже не встречается [или практически не встречается]. Вместо этого он говорил - bhavana - развитие ума - и под этим имеется в виду только один единственный способ, нет двух или большего количества версий.

Рекомендую ознакомится еще с этой статьей:

http://www.steklo-tech.ru/Buddha/Bra...tipatthana.htm

----------


## Solano

> Вы неправильно трактуете самадхи сутту. Там говорится о том, что есть 4 стадии сосредоточния - первая из которых - развитие джхан, а последняя - получение освобождения.


"Монахи, в мире есть четыре типа личностей."- Вы извините, но это совсем не про стадии сосредоточения :Wink: . 

"А тот, кто не достиг ни успокоения ума, ни видения-как-есть явлений ..." - это есть такая стадия сосредоточения? :Confused:  Извините, но вы в корне не правы.

" и под этим имеется в виду только один единственный способ, нет двух или большего количества версий." - смотрите Виджджа-бхагия сутту - там:" Монахи, есть два умственных качества, которые приводят к высшему знанию. Какие именно два? Спокойствие (саматха) и проникновение (випассана).

     К какому результату, монахи, приводит развитое спокойствие? Развивается ум. К какому результату приводит развитый ум? Отбрасывается какая бы то ни было страсть.

     К какому результату, монахи, приводит развитое проникновение? Развивается мудрость. К какому результату приводит развитая мудрость? Отбрасывается какое бы то ни было неведение." Собственно випассана-бавана и самата-бавана. Заметьте - я Слова Бхагавана Будды цитирую. :Cool: 

А ваши слова "Так что можете и дальше заниматься подобной випассаной. Уверен, что далеко она вас не заведёт -)" говорят о неуважении ко мне, извините, но это так и это прискорбно... 

Так что - на это: "Расскажите пожалуйста об этапах вашей практики, и посмотрим, является ли это развитием самадхи или нет" я Вам не отвечу, тем более, что это требует самое меньшее часа времени (примерно столько это занимало у Дост. У Теджании - это только основы.) Отмечу, что Дост. У Теджания - это Учитель из Мьянмы, прямой ученик Преп. Шве У Мина, ушедшего в состоянии Арахата "как говорят"... Если Вам по настоящему интересен Его метод  - обратитесь к Павлу Цветкову (он живёт в одном с Вами городе) - у него есть версии двух книг Учителя - с самым простым вводным материалом, и посложнее.

----------


## Zom

Вы значит попутали всё, потому что самадхи сутта - это вот:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....041.than.html
(Ангуттара Никая 4.41)
Вы же цитируете какую-то другую сутту.

Если вы приводите Виджа Багия Сутту, то она вот, действительно, в переводе Ассаджи:

http://dhamma.ru/canon/an2-29.htm
Или вот оригинал с английского, с которого он, видимо переводил:
http://www.vipassana.com/canon/anguttara/an2-29.php

И о чем говорит эта сутта? О том, что есть успокоение и есть понимание. Что делает успокоение? Оно развивает ум. Что делает понимание? Оно позволяет отбросить помехи уму. К чему ведет оставление помех ума? К состоянию джханы. К чему ведет состояние джханы? К возможности различать вещи. К чему ведет возможность различать вещи? К постижению ниббаны (в конечном итоге). Именно про это идет речь, а не про какую-то отдельную випассану и саматху.




> А ваши слова "Так что можете и дальше заниматься подобной випассаной. Уверен, что далеко она вас не заведёт -)" говорят о неуважении ко мне, извините, но это так и это прискорбно...


Мои слова говорят о моей уверенности в том, что любая випассана без развитого успокоения (джхан) никуда не приведёт. И это не только моё мнение, а мнение большинства учителей Тхеравады - если не верите, почитайте лекции [разных учителей], в том числе и касающиеся именно этого вопроса. Я вам постом выше, например, одну из таких лекций привел. Есть и еще много других [лекций] других учителей. Випассана-без-джхан - это новая система, возникшая в Бирме в конце 19-начале 20 века. Ассаджи на этот счёт приводил на своём форуме очень развернутые статьи - можете заглянуть, ознакомиться.

----------


## Топпер

Насчёт дхан и сататха:
Для випассаны ценно состояние предворяющее первую джхану.  На определённому этапе, для активации Восмьеричного Пути, думаю, что может быть достаточно и таковой сосердоточенности.

----------


## Топпер

> По поводу Преп. У Теджании (он, "как говорят" точно Сотапанна) такого не скажу, но последний утверждает, что занятия Випассаной приносят плоды и без джхан.


Но хотя бы теоретически у него это можно узнать? Например, через Висакху?.

Насчёт сотопанны: наш настоятель как-то заметил, что для того, что бы утверждать, что человек является сотопанной, самому нужно быть, как минимум, сагадагами.

----------


## Zom

> Для випассаны ценно состояние предворяющее первую джхану. На определённому этапе, для активации Восмьеричного Пути, думаю, что может быть достаточно и таковой сосердоточенности.


Самого качества такой сосредоточенности действительно достаточно.
Но вся проблема в том, что пока нет вхождения в джхану такое состояние в лёгкую разрушается, 5 помех вновь врываются в ум и ясность и покой исчезают. Почему оно будет разрушаться? Потому что ум, вместо того, чтобы быть направленым на окончательное успокоение, будет направлен на работу узреть вещи. Именно это не позволит успокоению достичь нужного максимума, когда у 5 помех "нет шансов". А для прозрений необходимо удерживать на объекте чистый ум в течение длительного времени, а не короткого, иначе успеха не будет. Если же удается войти в джхану, то ум устраняет 5 помех на длительное время, и - самое главное - это состояние полного отсутствия 5 помех сохраняется и при выходе из джханы на долгие часы или даже дни - и вот теперь самое время для сатипаттханы, когда ничто не мешает уму и не может помешать в принципе. Это самое здравое объяснение, которое пока мне доводилось встречать у учителей.

Такое объяснение, кстати, по-сути, ставит крест на практике, предлагаемой Гоенкой.

Ещё раз подчеркну, что Будда не просто так столь много внимания уделял джханам. Если было бы достаточно для освобождения каких-то "предшествующих джхане состояний", то не имело бы смысла практиковать, развивать и культивировать джханы - вплоть до четвертой или даже до "сферы ни восприятия ни не-воспрития".

----------


## Топпер

В джханах заниматься випассаной так же невозможно.
По сути развитие джхан - это тренировка ума для того, что бы он не отвлекался во время випассаны.
Если же у человека каммически достаточно устойчивое внимание - допускаю, что ему и без саматхи можно обойтись.
Другое дело, что на практике не уверен, что многие *реально* обладают должным уровнем концентрации. Соотвтетственно голая випассана у меня вызывает некоторые сомнения.

----------


## Zom

> В джханах заниматься випассаной так же невозможно.


В джханах заниматься невозможно, всё верно. Но можно заниматься сразу после джханы, в чём и весь смысл.




> По сути развитие джхан - это тренировка ума для того, что бы он не отвлекался во время випассаны.


Не только. Отвлечение - это самый грубый пример помехи, который имеет место быть у новичков медитации. А прозрения не получить если присутствуют более тонкие, едва уловимые помехи. Они не позволят уму увидеть все четко и ясно, даже если он казалось бы не отвлекается.

----------


## Huandi

> Но можно заниматься сразу после джханы, в чём и весь смысл.


Распознавать трилакшана дхьян?

----------


## Won Soeng

Как улитке не угнаться за кузнечиком, так и кузнечику не удержать темп улитки.
Для кого-то на успокоение ума нужно годы практики дхьян, а для кого-то постепенное успокоение выглядит фантастикой.

----------

Монферран (03.10.2022)

----------


## Zom

> Распознавать трилакшана дхьян?


Читайте, инструкцию о том, что следует делать после выхода из джхан:
(начиная с основ памятования - фразы "Однажды Благословенный жил среди куру в Камасадхамме – рыночном городе народа куру....")

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn10.htm

Если вкратце: 

Монах берёт в качестве объектов медитации 4 основы:
- тело
- чувство
- ум
- объеткы ума

и успешная медитация на этом приводит к:




> И любой, кто будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение семи лет, сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". [33] 
> 
> О, не принимайте за меру семь лет. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение шести лет ... в течение пяти лет ... трех лет ... двух лет ... одного года, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". 
> 
> О, не принимайте за меру один год. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение семи месяцев ... в течение шести месяцев ... пяти месяцев ... четырех месяцев ... трех месяцев ... двух месяцев ... месяца ... половины месяца, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". 
> 
> О, не принимайте за меру половину месяца. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение недели, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". 
> 
> 'Это ведущий прямо к цели путь очищения существ, преодоления печали и слез, устранения страданий и бед, выхода на правильный путь, достижения Ниббаны, а именно, четыре основы памятования'. Так было сказано, и в связи с этим так было сказано". 
> ...

----------


## PampKin Head

Есть такой момент: мышцы можно нарастить, занимаясь бодибилдингом, но гимнаст тоже имеет вполне приличное мясо на костях, специально не занимаясь развитием мускулатуры.

Аналогично и со способностью однонаправленного сосредоточения.

----------


## Zom

Думаю, что такой пример здесь не подходит.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Думаю, что такой пример здесь не подходит.


По какой причине?

----------

Монферран (03.10.2022)

----------


## Топпер

> В джханах заниматься невозможно, всё верно. Но можно заниматься сразу после джханы, в чём и весь смысл.


Ну, здесь мы не спорим.



> Не только. Отвлечение - это самый грубый пример помехи, который имеет место быть у новичков медитации. А прозрения не получить если присутствуют более тонкие, едва уловимые помехи. Они не позволят уму увидеть все четко и ясно, даже если он казалось бы не отвлекается.


Я не говорю только грубых.
Вообще сам Будда утверждал, что можно и без развития саматхи.



> – Друзья, каждый раз, когда кто-то объявляет в моем присутствии о достижении архатства,  – будь то монах или монахиня, – все они достигают этого с помощью того или иного из четырех путей. Каких именно четырех? 
> 
> Бывает, что монах развивает видение-как-есть (випассана) после успокоения (саматха). По мере того, как он развивает видение-как-есть после успокоения, рождается путь. Он идет по этому пути, развивает его, придерживается его. И когда он идет по этому пути, развивая его и придерживаясь его, – его пороки отбрасываются, его скрытые склонности устраняются.
> 
> Кроме того,* бывает, что монах развивает успокоение после видения-как-есть.* По мере того, как он развивает успокоение после видения-как-есть, рождается путь. Он идет по этому пути … его пороки отбрасываются, его скрытые склонности устраняются.


Другое дело, что ИМХО в реальной жизни такой способностью (развить видение как есть без саматхи) мало кто обладает.

----------


## Huandi

> Читайте, инструкцию о том, что следует делать после выхода из джхан


А где там, что это делается после выхода из дхьян? Вот про 4БИ есть, причем в самом конце (как о самом главном, и подводящем итог).

----------


## Zom

> Вообще сам Будда утверждал, что можно и без развития саматхи.


Это, кстати, не самадхи сутта, а Юганнадха сутта.
И здесь нигде не говорится, что "можно без самадхи" - напротив, во всех 4 случаях есть самадхи.
Кроме того, нигде в этой сутте не говорится о том, что джханы развивать нет необходимости. Я уверен, что нигде в каноне такого места нет, где Будда бы чётко сказал о том, что достижение джхан не обязательно. Но зато есть места, где Будда утверждает, что развитие джхан ведёт к освобождению.

----------


## Топпер

> Это, кстати, не самадхи сутта, а Юганнадха сутта.


Да, не в том окне посмотрел название.



> И здесь нигде не говорится, что "можно без самадхи" - напротив, во всех 4 случаях есть самадхи.





> Кроме того, бывает, что монах развивает успокоение после видения-как-есть.


После - это означает, что вначале одно - потом другое. Вначале випассана, потом саматха.



> Кроме того, нигде в этой сутте не говорится о том, что джханы развивать нет необходимости.


В этой сутте много о чём нет. Зато там есть приведённая цитата.



> Я уверен, что нигде в каноне такого места нет, где Будда бы чётко сказал о том, что достижение джхан не обязательно. Но зато есть места, где Будда утверждает, что развитие джхан ведёт к освобождению.


Опять же, приведённая цитата говорит о том, что *теоретически* можно развить видение-как-есть без саматхи.

----------


## Solano

> Вы значит попутали всё, потому что самадхи сутта - это вот:
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....041.than.html
> (Ангуттара Никая 4.41)
> Вы же цитируете какую-то другую сутту.


Zom, ознакомьтесь:

http://dhamma.ru/canon/an4-94.htm - это Самадхи Сутта, её я вам и цитирую.

("Монахи, в мире есть четыре типа личностей."- Вы извините, но это совсем не про стадии сосредоточения. 

"А тот, кто не достиг ни успокоения ума, ни видения-как-есть явлений ..." - это есть такая стадия сосредоточения? Извините, но вы в корне не правы.)

http://www.budsas.org/ebud/ebsut024.htm  - вот вам она же, в переводе Дост. Тханиссаро Бхиккху


Кроме того, есть ряд ремарок по поводу английских переводов, каждый из тех, кто переводит Сутты с пали выполняет работу интерпретации слов по своему усмотрению.

Вот посмотрите тут текст на пали (там и далее в середине - разберётесь) - http://www.greatwesternvehicle.org/p...uravaggo-p.htm

А вот два варианта перевода (это к тем, что уже тут есть) -

http://www.greatwesternvehicle.org/p...uravaggo-e.htm

http://www.greatwesternvehicle.org/p...ravaggo-e2.htm

Что-то в варианте на пали я слова джхана вообще не видел.

Просто у каждого из переводчиков есть своя концепция - исходя из нее текст и осмысляется и это вовсе не значит, что нет там другого смысла.

*Уверены вы в том, что нет випассаны без джхан - пожалуйста, но не надо делать эту точку зрения единственной, благо она не единственная.*

По поводу Мьянмы и Випассаны: собственно учение будды тем и хорошо, что развивается и находит, что дать нации, в лоне которой живёт, однако не нужно выставлять ситуацию таким образом, что есть в этом что-то не то, поскольку развиваются методы випассаны в среде духовенства, которое очень строго следит за соответствием букве и духу Буддизма. Более того, - Буддистский Университет в Янгоне - один из авторитетных в мире Теравады и на сегодняшний момент. 
В Мьянме тоже существует большое количество авторитетных Учителей, близких к Традиции в самом прямом смысле, и большое количество печатных работ по истории, теории и практике Буддизма, в том числе и на английском языке, правда они не всегда хорошо доступны для нас в связи с политической ситуацией в стране. 
Однако, работы таких корифеев буддистской мысли, как Дост. Леди Саядо пользуются большой популярностью во всём мире вот уже лет 70... Я не говорю уже о Дост. Махаси Саядо.

----------


## Solano

> Но хотя бы теоретически у него это можно узнать? Например, через Висакху?.


Спросите у Висакхи, если вам по-настоящему интересно. Что мешает?




> Насчёт сотопанны: наш настоятель как-то заметил, что для того, что бы утверждать, что человек является сотопанной, самому нужно быть, как минимум, сагадагами.


Мнение это не моё, это мнение Мьянмцев, но достоверно скажу лишь, что в присутствии Учителя в это верится. :Cool:

----------


## Zom

> А где там, что это делается после выхода из дхьян?


А вот где: фраза - "*сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе*".
Не знаю насколько точно с пали переведена эта фраза, но смысл её заключается в полном устранении 5 помех ума (nivarana). Когда отброшены пять помех, возникается восторг и счастье - piti-sukha, рожденные преодолением nivarana и оставлением мира-5-чувств. Как говорит Аджан Брам, именно так трактуют эту незаметную, но крайне важную и значимую фразу канонические комментарии. 
Преодоление 5 помех означает вхождение в джхану и последующий из неё выход (в самой джхане ничего "делать" нельзя, можно делать только после выхода из неё).




> Вот про 4БИ есть, причем в самом конце


Да. Только обратите внимание чем здесь является объект - "отслеживает качества ума".
Качества ума здесь объект, а не какие-то "абстрактные философские понятия или рассуждения".

----------


## Топпер

> Спросите у Висакхи, если вам по-настоящему интересно. Что мешает?


я вообще говоря, с ней не общаюсь. 



> Мнение это не моё, это мнение Мьянмцев, но достоверно скажу лишь, что в присутствии Учителя в это верится.


Интересно было бы пообщаться, если он приедет в Россию.

----------


## Huandi

> А вот где: фраза - "сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе".


Уууу... можете найти это место на пали?




> Только обратите внимание чем здесь является объект - "отслеживает качества ума".


Это особенность стиля конкретного переводчика, не более.

----------


## Solano

> Но хотя бы теоретически у него это можно узнать?


Если честно - я сомневаюсь, Учитель от подобных вопросов уклоняется обычно..


 Учитель как раз утверждает, что не обязательно Саматой заниматься перед Випассаной.... Джханы - это уже слишком специальный вопрос, вначале стоит отточить понимание, поэтому и рекомендована Випассана, так как она его взращивает.. - Такова Его логика... Думаю, Он бы не стал этому учить, если бы для Него это не сработало...

----------


## Solano

> я вообще говоря, с ней не общаюсь. 
> 
> Интересно было бы пообщаться, если он приедет в Россию.


Ясно. Если будет возможность - я у Неё спрошу, но не гарантирую, что мне ответят :Smilie: 

Есть возможность увидеть Его в Чехии в апреле-мае 2009 года.

----------


## Zom

> После - это означает, что вначале одно - потом другое. Вначале випассана, потом саматха.


А это смотря как трактовать эти строчки, потому что всё весьма не однозначно. В английской версии сутты нигде кстати не ставится в скобочках "випассана" и "самадха". Это сделано уже при переводе на русский, эдакое примечание переводчика.

Я вот например по-другому понимаю эту сутту. А именно что есть два варианта - человек успокаивается и за счет этого приходит понимание того, в чем заключается Путь, и он начинает идти по Пути. Во втором варианте человек сначала рассуждает, и за счет этого понимания приходит успокоение, и начинает следовать по Пути. 




> Опять же, приведённая цитата говорит о том, что теоретически можно развить видение-как-есть без саматхи.


Нет, этого как раз нет в сутте. Везде говорится о том, что человек понимает, в чем заключается Путь, он начинает следовать по этому Пути и только за счет этого следования и развития он получает освобождение:




> the path is born. He follows that path, develops it, pursues it. As he follows the path, developing it & pursuing it -- his fetters are abandoned, his obsessions destroyed.

----------


## Solano

> А это смотря как трактовать эти строчки, потому что всё весьма не однозначно. В английской версии сутты нигде кстати не ставится в скобочках "випассана" и "самадха". Это сделано уже при переводе на русский, эдакое примечание переводчика.


А вы на пали посмотрите - там есть.

----------


## Топпер

> А это смотря как трактовать эти строчки, потому что всё весьма не однозначно. В английской версии сутты нигде кстати не ставится в скобочках "випассана" и "самадха". Это сделано уже при переводе на русский, эдакое примечание переводчика.


Увы, могу судить только по русскому переводу.



> Я вот например по-другому понимаю эту сутту. А именно что есть два варианта - человек успокаивается и за счет этого приходит понимание того, в чем заключается Путь, и он начинает идти по Пути. Во втором варианте человек сначала рассуждает, и за счет этого понимания приходит успокоение, и начинает следовать по Пути.


Если исходить из русского перевода (не знаю, правилен ли он) то речь о саматхе и випассане.
А почему во втором варианте человек "рассуждает"? Где об этом сказано, что процесс идущий у него в голове носит дискурсивно-мыслительный характер, а не характер различения дхамм?



> Нет, этого как раз нет в сутте. Везде говорится о том, что человек понимает, в чем заключается Путь, он начинает следовать по этому Пути и только за счет этого следования и развития он получает освобождение:


Здесь вопрос в степени сосредоточения. О чём я писал выше. 
Если под восьмым фактором понимать именно развитие джхан, то согласен. А если понимать только стадию предваряющую джханы, то можно понять и так, что вначале развивается випассана, а потом она приводит к Ниббане.

----------

Solano (20.11.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Если честно - я сомневаюсь, Учитель от подобных вопросов уклоняется обычно..


Это не странно? Если человек знает, что развил джханы он может сказать да или нет.
Например, я чётко могу сказать, что в джханы не вхожу.



> Учитель как раз утверждает, что не обязательно Саматой заниматься перед Випассаной.... Джханы - это уже слишком специальный вопрос, вначале стоит отточить понимание, поэтому и рекомендована Випассана, так как она его взращивает.. - Такова Его логика... Думаю, Он бы не стал этому учить, если бы для Него это не сработало...


Здесь вопроса нет. Понятно, что он учит тому, что работает для него.

Здесь, скорее вопрос о том, может ли он судить о варианте работы вначале через саматху?

Соответственно, было бы интересно услышать мнение какого-либо учителя шедшего через саматху о методе сухой випассаны.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Увы, могу судить только по русскому переводу.
> 
> Если исходить из русского перевода (не знаю, правилен ли он) то речь о саматхе и випассане.
> А почему во втором варианте человек "рассуждает"? Где об этом сказано, что процесс идущий у него в голове носит дискурсивно-мыслительный характер, а не характер различения дхамм?
> 
> Здесь вопрос в степени сосредоточения. О чём я писал выше. 
> Если под восьмым фактором понимать именно развитие джхан, то согласен. А если понимать только стадию предваряющую джханы, то можно понять и так, что вначале развивается випассана, а потом она приводит к Ниббане.


http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn22.htm




> А что такое правильное сосредоточение? При этом монах, – совершенно непривязанный к чувственности (кама), непривязанный к неискусным качествам (акусала-дхамма), – входит и остается в первой джхане: восторг (пити) и удовольствие (сукха), рожденные непривязанностью, сопровождаемые рассуждением (витакка) и изучением (вичара).
> С остановкой рассуждения и изучения, он входит и остается во второй джхане: восторг и удовольствие, рожденные сосредоточением (самадхи-джам), объединение сознания (четасо экодибхавам), свободным от рассуждения и изучения, внутренняя уверенность (аджджхаттам-сампасаданам).
> С угасанием восторга (пити), он пребывает в безмятежном наблюдении (упекха), с памятованием (сати) и осознанностью (сампаджання); и испытывает физическое удовольствие (сукха). Он входит и остается в третьей джхане, и о нем благородные говорят: "В удовольствии живет тот, кто безмятежно наблюдает и распознает".
> С отбрасыванием удовольствия и страдания, – так же, как перед этим исчезли радость и горе, – он входит и остается в четвертой джхане: памятовании, очищенном безмятежным наблюдением (упекха-сати-париcуддхи), ни удовольствии, ни страдании (адуккхам-асукха): вот что называется правильным сосредоточением.

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (20.11.2008), Монферран (03.10.2022)

----------


## Топпер

Если правильное сосредоточение понимать именно, как развитие до 4 рупа джханы, то прав скорее Zom

----------


## Zom

В книге "Paradox of Becoming" Тханиссаро Бхикку приводит множество аргументов с ссылкми на сутты, почему джхана является необходимым элементом в пути:

Конец страницы 104 по страницу 109 и далее:
http://www.dhammatalks.org/Archive/W...OfBecoming.pdf

To Solano:

В приведенной вами самадхи сутте (которая кстати иная, видимо есть 2 самадхи сутты)
есть такая строка в самом конце:

"As for the individual who has attained both internal tranquillity of awareness and insight into phenomena through heightened discernment, his duty is to make an effort in establishing ('tuning') those very same skillful qualities to a higher degree for the ending of the (mental) fermentations."

~ так:
"Тот, кто достиг и спокойствия и прозрения, тому следует направить эти качества на искоренение умственных загрязнений".

Здесь нигде не говорится, что без успокоения можно достичь искоренения умственных загрязнений.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если правильное сосредоточение понимать именно, как развитие до 4 рупа джханы, то прав скорее Zom


В самом деле здесь нет противоречия. Будда говорил, что тот кто достиг видения-как-есть, но не достиг успокоения ума должен найти того, кто достиг успокоения ума и научиться этому. А тот, кто достиг успокоения ума, но не достиг видения-как-есть, должен найти того, кто достиг видения-как-есть и научиться этому.

Это значит, что достижение одного без другого возможно, но недостаточно.

В другом месте, Будда говорит, что путь сначала успокоения ума, а затем видения-как есть более приятный, но долгий, а путь сначала видения-как-есть, а потом успокоения ума - более мучительный, но короткий.

Простите, я никогда не старался запоминать точных мест, откуда берутся эти слова Будды. Возможно кто-то подскажет точно.

----------

Solano (20.11.2008), Монферран (03.10.2022)

----------


## Топпер

Так на этом, как раз, копья и ломаются. Ибо, если возможно развитие випассаны до уровня опытного понимания трёх характеристик существования и удаления килес, без саматхи, то это один вариант.

А если же развитие випассаны до удаления килес без саматхи невозможно - это другой коленкор.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так на этом, как раз, копья и ломаются. Ибо, если возможно развитие випассаны до уровня опытного понимания трёх характеристик существования и удаления килес, без саматхи, то это один вариант.
> 
> А если же развитие випассаны до удаления килес без саматхи невозможно - это другой коленкор.


Речь идет о том, что видение-как-есть это наиболее сильная мотивация к успокоению ума и наиболее точный способ избежать ловушек и заблуждений при погружении в дхьяны. Успокоение ума, в таком случае, и есть отсутствие килеса.

----------

Solano (20.11.2008), Монферран (03.10.2022)

----------


## Zom

> Соответственно, было бы интересно услышать мнение какого-либо учителя шедшего через саматху о методе сухой випассаны.


Я уже приводил такое мнение:





> C развитием [сосредоточения] вы сможете пережить неподвижную внимательность. Такая внимательность всегда направлена всецело только на одну вещь, она очень яркая и очень острая. Она вообще не двигается. Будда говорил, что она достигает пика в четвертой джхане. Это предел внимательности, там, где практикующий обладает тотальным самообладанием. Вы полностью знаете только одну вещь, полностью, неподвижно. Это максимальная сила, которую может иметь внимательность. Когда вы испытаете такой тип внимательности, тогда вы поймёте какой нелепостью являются мысли о том, что можно достичь просветления без джхан. Без такой мощной внимательности вы не сможете получить мощных прозрений. Вы начинаете понимать для себя какой может быть внимательность, именна та, которая приведёт к просветлению. Мощное состояние внимательности, а не грубое, проникает глубоко внутрь вещей.
> 
> Аджан Брам, июль 2001
> И вот в продолжение (его другая беседа):
> 
> Цитата:
> ... Вот почему anicca (непостоянство), видимая на самом деле явным образом, пугает. Оно вызывает чувство тотальной ненадёжности и беспокойства. Нет места, куда можно было бы встать. Нет места, куда можно было бы сесть. Все постоянно меняется. Когда вы видите anicca, возникает страх, и это означает, что вы никогда не преодолеете его и не увидите реальности до тех пор, пока не разовьёте мощные состояния ума - джаны или после-джановые состояния. Всегда будет какая-то часть существования, которую вы посчитаете надежной, стабильной, безопасной. Вот почему мы не просветлённые.

----------


## Топпер

> Когда вы видите anicca, возникает страх, и это означает, что вы никогда не преодолеете его и не увидите реальности до тех пор, пока не разовьёте мощные состояния ума - джаны или после-джановые состояния. Всегда будет какая-то часть существования, которую вы посчитаете надежной, стабильной, безопасной. Вот почему мы не просветлённые.


Очень странный пассаж.
Он говорит о том, что есть в потоке обычного ума состояние незименное и стабильное? И, что это состояние определяется джханами?
Я правильно понял?

----------


## Zom

Нет. Он говорит о том, что мы всегда найдём что-нибудь, что посчитаем стабильным и надежным (убежим туда, спрячемся в этом [иллюзорном] месте) - если будем смотреть на аниччу без стабильного развитого джханой ума.

----------


## Solano

> To Solano:
> 
> В приведенной вами самадхи сутте (которая кстати иная, видимо есть 2 самадхи сутты)
> есть такая строка в самом конце:
> 
> "As for the individual who has attained both internal tranquillity of awareness and insight into phenomena through heightened discernment, his duty is to make an effort in establishing ('tuning') those very same skillful qualities to a higher degree for the ending of the (mental) fermentations."
> 
> ~ так:
> "Тот, кто достиг и спокойствия и прозрения, тому следует направить эти качества на искоренение умственных загрязнений".
> ...


Строго говоря, Самади Сутт больше, чем две :Smilie:  
"Здесь нигде не говорится, что без успокоения можно достичь искоренения умственных загрязнений" - я этого нигде не утверждал. 

Я лишь уверен, что вполне возможно овладение виденьем-как-есть, а потом саматой. Да и скажу, что мотивация в этом случае будет сильна, поскольку вы уже ни раз увидите собственную обусловность и механистичность... А осознавать, что с вами такое происходит - это, поверьте, очень невесело... :Frown:

----------


## Zom

> Я лишь уверен, что вполне возможно овладение виденьем-как-есть, а потом саматой.


Если еще несколько подробнее говорить, то в этой сутте, как я понял, идет речь о том, что самадха-випассана - единая неразрывная система (о чем говорят многие учителя). Однако 2 стороны этой системы действительно есть - саматха и випассана. Какая-то часть может быть развита больше (о чем и приведены случаи в самадхи сутте). По словам Будды, человеку, развившему больше успокоения и меньше понимания следует обратиться к тому, кто развил больше понимания. И наоборот! 
И только когда ученик овладеет в равной степени И тем И другим - только тогда он сможет уничтожить загрязнения ума (о чем последнее предложение сутты).

----------


## Топпер

> Нет. Он говорит о том, что мы всегда найдём что-нибудь, что посчитаем стабильным и надежным (убежим туда, спрячемся в этом [иллюзорном] месте) - если будем смотреть на аниччу без стабильного развитого джханой ума.


А сам стабильный ум он не считает таким убежищем? У меня из цитаты именно такое ощущение сложилось.

----------


## Zom

> А сам стабильный ум он не считает таким убежищем? У меня из цитаты именно такое ощущение сложилось.


Нет, он говорит совершенно не об этом. Имеется в виду, что если не иметь стабильного ума, то глубокого прозрения произойти не может, как минимум - из-за колоссального страха реального видения аниччи. Если ум развит джханой, страха появиться не может, следовательно аничча будет методично и в полной мере постигнута.

----------


## Solano

> Это не странно? Если человек знает, что развил джханы он может сказать да или нет.
> Например, я чётко могу сказать, что в джханы не вхожу.
> 
> Здесь вопроса нет. Понятно, что он учит тому, что работает для него.
> 
> Здесь, скорее вопрос о том, может ли он судить о варианте работы вначале через саматху?
> 
> Соответственно, было бы интересно услышать мнение какого-либо учителя шедшего через саматху о методе сухой випассаны.


Это не странно, поскольку если ты, будучи Учителем, заявляешь, что ты входишь в джханы, то подпитываешь не только собственное тщеславие, но и тщеславие своих последователей... :Smilie:  Плюс, Он всегда прежде всего старается акцентировать первоочередные вопросы... Бхагаван Будда ведь нигде прямым текстом не говорит, мол я достиг того и того - в основном о нём, говорят, а там, где он нечто подобное говорит - он сугубо отстранён - "завершено" и т.п  

Думаю, может, он разные варианты пробовал....Да и не судит Он о варианте"сначала через Самату"... Он говорил, что возможен такой вариант, но только без понимания собственных мотивов, есть шанс загнать себя в невроз, истощить собственный ум. 

Смотрите - у Нас же Серединный Путь - а тут если сильно пожелал Нематериального Счастия - (в джану попасть, к примеру), то тебя неизбежно будет отбрасывать в другую противоположность, когда силы истощаться(как на качелях)... Вон надо и разобраться в том, что нас тянет так к джане, мы же явно чего-то желаем в этом варианте? Вот ответив на вопрос чего - только честно, можно работать дальше... Не всегда ведь это Желание Ниббаны... + желание же вообще - это килеса? так?

Но вот этот абзац - это мои мысли, не Его...

А по моим ощущениям от практики в Шве У Мин ДСТ, да, вначале ум возбуждён, но через некоторое время (у всех практикующих по-разному-у меня вот к концу второго месяца) он успокаивается и тогда имеешь и випассану и некоторое samadhi.... 
Но я отвлёкся...

----------


## Топпер

> Это не странно, поскольку если ты, будучи Учителем, заявляешь, что ты входишь в джханы, то подпитываешь не только собственное тщеславие, но и тщеславие своих последователей...


Это уже разговор в пользу бедных. От заявления, что достиг через випассану, а не через джханы, тчеславия может быть нисколько не меньше.



> Бхагаван Будда ведь нигде прямым текстом не говорит, мол я достиг того и того - в основном о нём, говорят, а там, где он нечто подобное говорит - он сугубо отстранён - "завершено" и т.п


Я все победил, я все знаю; при любых дхаммах я не запятнан.



> 353.  Я отказался от всего, с уничтожением желаний я стал свободным. Учась у самого себя, кого назову учителем? Дхп.





> Думаю, может, он разные варианты пробовал....Да и не судит Он о варианте"сначала через Самату"... Он говорил, что возможен такой вариант, но только без понимания собственных мотивов, есть шанс загнать себя в невроз, истощить собственный ум.


Ну, это он собственный опыт описывает. А ведь у других может быть и по другому.



> Смотрите - у Нас же Серединный Путь - а тут если сильно пожелал Нематериального Счастия - (в джану попасть, к примеру), то тебя неизбежно будет отбрасывать в другую противоположность, когда силы истощаться(как на качелях)... Вон надо и разобраться в том, что нас тянет так к джане, мы же явно чего-то желаем в этом варианте? Вот ответив на вопрос чего - только честно, можно работать дальше... Не всегда ведь это Желание Ниббаны... + желание же вообще - это килеса? так?


Нет. 
С тем же успехом можно поставить вопрос и таким образом: а почему бы нам не разобраться с тем, почему нас сразу так тянет к випассане, и напротив, почему мы столь сильно отвергаем джханы. Может быть, это неосознанное отвращение?



> А по моим ощущениям от практики в Шве У Мин ДСТ, да, вначале ум возбуждён, но через некоторое время (у всех практикующих по-разному-у меня вот к концу второо месяца) он успокаивается и тогда имеешь и випассану и некоторое samadhi....


Эта випассана кардинально меняет вашу жизнь?  Т.е. вы смогли на опыте увидеть три характеристики существования и отсутствие "я"? Или же это просто некая житейская мудрость, возникшая от двухмесячного пребывания в монастыре?

----------

Solano (20.11.2008)

----------


## Solano

> С тем же успехом можно поставить вопрос и таким образом: а почему бы нам не разобраться с тем, почему нас сразу так тянет к випассане, и напротив, почему мы столь сильно отвергаем джханы. Может быть, это неосознанное отвращение?
> 
> Эта випассана кардинально меняет вашу жизнь?  Т.е. вы смогли на опыте увидеть три характеристики существования и отсутствие "я"? Или же это просто некая житейская мудрость, возникшая от двухмесячного пребывания в монастыре?


Да, випассана.

Вы говорите о серьёзных прозрениях, их ещё называют vipassana insights, они возможны только через ньяны, а это очень высокий уровень... А просто прозрения, обычные, бытовые, они вполне возможны с помощью Випассаны - просто в сознании столько наслоений стереотипов, заблуждений и т.п., что работа с ними напоминает чистку закопчёного окна - долго и нудно трёшь-трёшь, но вот - стало вроде поярче изображение - и это субъективно воспринимается как маленькое открытие... 

Учитель, когда ему о подобном сообщали, говорил, что да - это паннья работает.

Каждый день там что-то подобное приносил...

Как-то было ещё небольшое открытие, по-поводу "Я" - я вдруг увидел себя как стопочку листков, с характеристиками, приколотых булавкой...

Я как раз тогда уже месяц был монахом, и всё поменялось - среда вокруг, имя - было, что сравнить - "себя" прежнего и нынешнего...

Так вот - понял, что "я" - суть это и есть - стопка листиков с характеристиками приколотых булавочкой... а если булавочку достать? а листики-то мертвы - реальность уже впереди...И стало очень странно - если всё так, то как можно себя воспринимать серьёзно? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  и это было очень освобождающе, но это не прозрение в аннату, это ж ясно... А помогло мне кое-что в себе изменить... + Ну и радостно было)

Я и Самату пробовал и Випассану, но последняя больше мне подходит, вот я её и выбрал. Но и от Саматы польза есть, как ей не быть! Просто есть люди разных наклонностей, вот это и стоит учитывать, выбирая метод...

----------


## Топпер

Благодарю за пояснение.

Если опираться на понимание випассаны в вашем изложении, то я так же допускаю (на основании собственного опыта), что для подобного уровня саматха не обязательна.

Для развития же сверхмирской мудрости думаю, что всё же нужна. Особенно европейцам с нашим подвижным умом.

----------


## Solano

> Благодарю за пояснение.
> 
> Если опираться на понимание випассаны в вашем изложении, то я так же допускаю (на основании собственного опыта), что для подобного уровня саматха не обязательна.
> 
> Для развития же сверхмирской мудрости думаю, что всё же нужна. Особенно европейцам с нашим подвижным умом.


А я ещё не излагал понимание Випассаны :Confused:  Я просто описал некоторые последствия практики... 

А по методу Дост. У Теджании Вы можете и до ньян дойти, но просто всё своим чередом. Вначале - попроще, потом - посложнее... К тому же Учитель говорит, что samadhi и в этом варианте возникает. И того уровня samadhi, что возникает, вполне достаточно для освоения Випассаны и дальше, более того, Учитель говорит о том, что именно без samadhi (не путать с samatha и джханами) и не развить устойчивой Випассаны.

Если бы этот метод мог дать только такие "мирские" прозрения, он был бы мне не интересен... :Embarrassment:  И сверхмирская мудрость возможна в этом варианте...

----------


## Zom

> Если бы этот метод давал мне только такие "мирские" прозрения, он был бы мне не интересен... И сверхмирская мудрость возможна в этом варианте...


....




> Это означает, что следует преодолеть пять Препятствий прежде чем начинать любую из практик основ внимательности. По моему нескромному убеждению, именно в этом и состоит причина того, что когда медитирующие пытаются практиковать Сатипаттхану с наличием Препятствий, они не получают никаких значимых результатов.
> 
> Чтобы получить серьёзные прозрения, нужно преодолеть пять Препятствий на достаточно длительное время, и в этом и заключается функция практики Джхан - самой последней ступени Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Например, в 68-ой сутте Маджима Никаи, Будда утверждает, что у того, кто не достиг джханы, пять Препятствий вместе с неудовлетворенностью и усталостью наводнят ум и останутся пребывать в нём. Только когда практикующий достигает джханы, пять Препятствий вместе с неудовлетворенностью и усталостью не могут наводнить ум и остаться пребывать в нём.

----------


## Solano

> ....


"Это означает..." ЧТО означает? 

Вот Этот Ачан так считает, а мой Ашин, по-другому :Smilie:  И что? 

Zom, считаете Вы, что без джхан перед Випассаной никак - считайте, но не надо это навязывать, есть другие мнения, в том числе и в суттах ,которые преводились (и не раз) в этой теме.  

Кроме того, повторюсь, я ж не отрицаю (да и не отрицал  :Smilie:  ) что некоторый уровень спокойствия нужен для достижения реализации, я лишь уверен в том, что возможно сначала развитие Випассаны, а потом Спокойствия, а не строго наоборот. И в суттах есть тому подтверждения, опять же, их тут приводили...

По поводу упора на "авторитеты" - тут я руководствуюсь Калама Суттой.

----------


## Zom

Как мы уже разобрались, приведенные вами сутты ничего не доказывают.

А например, как минимум, приведенная БТРом о Правильном Сосредоточении - доказывает.




> Кроме того, повторюсь, я ж не отрицаю (да и не отрицал  ) что некоторый уровень спокойствия нужен для достижения реализации, я лишь уверен в том, что возможно сначала развитие Випассаны, а потом Спокойствия, а не строго наоборот.


Для реализации нужен "не некоторый", а джхановый.

----------


## Solano

> Как мы уже разобрались, приведенные вами сутты ничего не доказывают.


"Мы" - это кто?  :Cool: 
Где "разобрались?" :Cool: 

Прошу цитату, где было бы не только Ваше мнение и Ваше же понимание сутт.

----------


## Solano

> В самом деле здесь нет противоречия. Будда говорил, что тот кто достиг видения-как-есть, но не достиг успокоения ума должен найти того, кто достиг успокоения ума и научиться этому. А тот, кто достиг успокоения ума, но не достиг видения-как-есть, должен найти того, кто достиг видения-как-есть и научиться этому.
> 
> Это значит, что достижение одного без другого возможно, но недостаточно.
> 
> В другом месте, Будда говорит, что путь сначала успокоения ума, а затем видения-как есть более приятный, но долгий, а путь сначала видения-как-есть, а потом успокоения ума - более мучительный, но короткий.
> 
> Простите, я никогда не старался запоминать точных мест, откуда берутся эти слова Будды. Возможно кто-то подскажет точно.


Zom, эта цитата показывает, что не только я понимаю приведённые сутты таким вот образом.
Так что речь идёт не только о "моём" понимании, а о наличии ещё одной точки зрения, о чём я Вам уже в трёх постингах пытаюсь донести.
И доказывают эти сутты именно тот факт, что возможно сначала достижение Випассаны, а ЗАТЕМ Спокойствия.

----------


## Zom

Давайте посмотрим на всё это так. Приведите любой фрагмент, где утверждается, что освобождение достигается БЕЗ успокоения. Это вопрос номер один к вам.

А вопрос номер два к вам такой:

Признаёте ли вы Махасатипаттхана Сутту? 
Если признаёте, тогда вы признаёте там этот отрывок:




> А что такое правильное сосредоточение?
> 
>  При этом монах, – совершенно непривязанный к чувственности (кама), непривязанный к неискусным качествам (акусала-дхамма), – входит и остается в первой джхане: восторг (пити) и удовольствие (сукха), рожденные непривязанностью, сопровождаемые рассуждением (витакка) и изучением (вичара).
> 
> С остановкой рассуждения и изучения, он входит и остается во второй джхане: восторг и удовольствие, рожденные сосредоточением (самадхи-джам), объединение сознания (четасо экодибхавам), свободным от рассуждения и изучения, внутренняя уверенность (аджджхаттам-сампасаданам).
> 
> С угасанием восторга (пити), он пребывает в безмятежном наблюдении (упекха), с памятованием (сати) и осознанностью (сампаджання); и испытывает физическое удовольствие (сукха). Он входит и остается в третьей джхане, и о нем благородные говорят: "В удовольствии живет тот, кто безмятежно наблюдает и распознает".
> 
> С отбрасыванием удовольствия и страдания, – так же, как перед этим исчезли радость и горе, – он входит и остается в четвертой джхане: памятовании, очищенном безмятежным наблюдением (упекха-сати-париcуддхи), ни удовольствии, ни страдании (адуккхам-асукха): *вот что называется правильным сосредоточением. *


Здесь Будда объясняет что такое Правильное Сосредоточение - 8 фактор Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Если вы отрицаете это, вы отрицаете также и 8 фактор Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. 
Если вы отрицаете необходимость достижения джхан, то у вас получается 7-ричный Путь, без правильного сосредоточения, которым вы и идёте. (Кстати, поскольку тема о Гоенке, то отмечу, что Гоенка также предлагает 7-ричный Путь).

Будда говорил, что Освобождение достигается только следованием Восьмеричным Благородным Путем.

Из этого я делаю вывод, что освобождение для вас недостижимо.

----------


## Solano

Зом, Вы сами с собой решили поспорить? Я не понимаю :Cool: 

+ делаю вывод, что раз Вы уже не раз  :Smilie:  не ответили на мои вопросы, то мне совершенно необязательно отвечать на Ваши, тем более, что Вы утверждаете, что я говорил такие вещи, которых сказать-то и не мог. А это уже наговор.  :Smilie:

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Действительно, аргументы, приведенные уважаемым Zom(oм), не дают место фантазиям. Ведь в той же сутте  сказано:




> А в чем состоит благородная истина о пути практики, ведущем к прекращению страданий? *Именно этот благородный восьмеричный путь: правильное понимание (диттхи), правильная решимость (санкаппа), правильная речь (вача), правильное действие (камманта), правильный образ жизни (аджива), правильное усилие (ваяма), правильное памятование (сати), правильное сосредоточение (самадхи).*


Не достигнув всех перечисленных в сутте (Самим Буддой) джхан, правильное сосредоточение не будет являться правильным и Восмеричный Путь не будет пройден точно и полностью, следовательно Цель не будет достигнута. Другая приведенная сутта и говорит о том, что нужно "синхронизировать" видение как есть и успокоение ума тем людям, у кого они развиты непропорционально.

----------


## PampKin Head

Еще один пример: снайпер не занимается вхождением в джханы, но с однонаправленным сосредоточением у него полный порядок. Хотя (конечно же) это - не самма-самадхи.

И основополагающим моментом БВП является все же samma-dithi, вокруг которого вращаются, являются его поддержкой правильное усилие и правильное сосредоточение. 

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...thi/index.html



> "And how is right view the forerunner? One discerns wrong view as wrong view, and right view as right view. This is one's right view. And what is wrong view? 'There is nothing given, nothing offered, nothing sacrificed. There is no fruit or result of good or bad actions. There is no this world, no next world, no mother, no father, no spontaneously reborn beings; no priests or contemplatives who, faring rightly & practicing rightly, proclaim this world & the next after having directly known & realized it for themselves.' This is wrong view...
> 
> *"One tries to abandon wrong view & to enter into right view: This is one's right effort. One is mindful to abandon wrong view & to enter & remain in right view: This is one's right mindfulness. Thus these three qualities — right view, right effort, & right mindfulness — run & circle around right view."*
> 
> — MN 117
> ...
> [Kaccayana:] "Lord, 'Right view, right view,' it is said. To what extent is there right view?"
> 
> [The Buddha:] "*By & large, Kaccayana, this world is supported by (takes as its object) a polarity, that of existence & non-existence. But when one sees the origination of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'non-existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one. When one sees the cessation of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one.
> ...

----------

Solano (20.11.2008), Дима Чабсунчин (20.11.2008)

----------


## Solano

Ребята, если вы внимательно прочитаете тему, то увидите, что я нигде не утверждал, что samma samadhi не нужно для достижения Реализации. :Smilie: 

Моя точка зрения такова - возможно как сначала достижение виденья-как-есть, а потом спокойствия, так и наоборот, на что есть примеры в суттах, которые я здесь приводил. 

Zom же придерживается точки зрения, что сначала именно достижение Спокойствия, при том строго до экстремума в виде джхан, а только потом виденье-как-есть и не иначе, только вот в таком порядке. (_по крайней мере, так я понял_). :Cool: 

По этому я против приписывания мне отрицания необходимости samma samadhi, такого не было.  :Frown: 

Хочу так же обратить внимание, что samma samadhi - это не есть ТОЛЬКО джханы. Только в словаре Общества Палийских Текстов у слова самади около пяти значений. Сами понимаете - трактовки из контекста тоже различаются, что даёт почву и здесь не только ОДНОЙ точке зрения.

----------


## Solano

http://www.vipassana.com/resources/8fp7.php

Вот очень хорошая статья Дост. Бхиккху Боддхи по samma samadhi.

В ней, в частности, есть вот такой момент: 

"Concentration can be developed through either of two methods -- either as the goal of a system of practice directed expressly towards the attainment of deep concentration at the level of absorption or as the incidental accompaniment of the path intended to generate insight. The former method is called the development of serenity (samatha-bhavana), the second the development of insight (vipassana-bhavana)." 

"Сосредоточенность может быть развита с помощью одного из двух методов - либо как цель системы практики, нацеленной на обретение глубокой концентрации до уровня поглощенности, либо как побочный результат пути, нацеленного на получение Прозрения. Первый метод называется развитием спокойствия (samatha-bhavana), второй - развитием прозрения (vipassana-bhavana)".

----------


## Zom

Никто не спорит с тем, что самадхи может подразумевать много чего. Аджан Буддадаса, например, пишет о том, что самадхи и випассана и "нравственность" в нужой мере присутствуют даже у дровосека. Если не будет "нравственности" - он даже не соизволит пойти нарубить дров. Если не будет самадхи, у него не будет силы, чтобы махать топором и попадать четко в цель - а не дубасить по всему дереву где угодно. А випассана подразумевает, что он знает о том, как правильно рубить деревья.
Еще один пример он приводит с ребенком, который, учась писать, развивает одновременно и саматху и випассану.

Вопрос в том - какого уровня должна быть саматха-випассана для получения глубоких прозрений. И в этом вопрос разрешается Буддой однозначно - он говорит о том, что такое ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ сосредоточение, а не просто "сосердоточение".




> Zom же придерживается точки зрения, что сначала именно достижение Спокойствия, при том строго до экстремума в виде джхан, а только потом виденье-как-есть и не иначе,


Вы так ничего и не поняли. Я придерживаюсь точки зрения, которая говорит о том, что саматха-випассана неразрывна, идет как единый процесс. Невозможно достичь джхан без должного уровня випассаны. Вот я о чём говорю. Но джханы - обязательный этап в пути медитации - бхаваны - развития ума.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы так ничего и не поняли. Я придерживаюсь точки зрения, которая говорит о том, что саматха-випассана неразрывна, идет как единый процесс. Невозможно достичь джхан без должного уровня випассаны. Вот я о чём говорю.


Собственно, наставники Будды (см. историю до великого сидения на берегах Найраджаны) в sаmadhi-bhavana как то без випассаны обходились.

----------

Solano (20.11.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Собственно, наставники Будды (см. историю до великого сидения на берегах Найраджаны) в sаmadhi-bhavana как то без випассаны обходились.


Потому они и не достигли Ниббаны.

----------

Solano (20.11.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Потому они и не достигли Ниббаны.


Это было замечание к "...Невозможно достичь джхан без должного уровня випассаны..."

----------


## Zom

> Собственно, наставники Будды (см. историю до великого сидения на берегах Найраджаны) в sаmadhi-bhavana как то без випассаны обходились.


Эта ваша личная точка зрения (подвтерждения этому нет в каноне).

Випассана не нечто "универсальное и уникальное только для буддиста".
Випассана - в целом - это умение наблюдать самого себя, свое тело, свой ум и "работать с этим". Все медитаторы умеют это делает. Если не умеют - то они не медитаторы.

Заслуга Будды в том, что он довёл это умение до совершенства - а потому и познал истину бытия живого существа,
тогда как другие йогины этого до Будды так и не сделали (или не смогли сделать).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Эта ваша личная точка зрения (подвтерждения этому нет в каноне).
> 
> Випассана не нечто "универсальное и уникальное только для буддиста".
> Випассана - в целом - это умение наблюдать самого себя, свое тело, свой ум и "работать с этим". Все медитаторы умеют это делает. Если не умеют - то они не медитаторы.
> 
> Заслуга Будды в том, что он довёл это умение до совершенства - а потому и познал истину бытия живого существа,
> тогда как другие йогины этого до Будды так и не сделали (или не смогли сделать).


Забавно.

А в каноне есть подтверждение вашей точки зрения?

+ какие то у вас расплывчатые формулировки випассаны. 
...
Сейчас мы докатимся до того, что Серафим Саровский практиковал... Випассану!

----------

Solano (20.11.2008)

----------


## Solano

> Никто не спорит с тем, что самадхи может подразумевать много чего. Аджан Буддадаса, например, пишет о том, что самадхи и випассана и "нравственность" в нужой мере присутствуют даже у дровосека. Если не будет "нравственности" - он даже не соизволит пойти нарубить дров. Если не будет самадхи, у него не будет силы, чтобы махать топором и попадать четко в цель - а не дубасить по всему дереву где угодно. А випассана подразумевает, что он знает о том, как правильно рубить деревья.
> Еще один пример он приводит с ребенком, который, учась писать, развивает одновременно и саматху и випассану.
> 
> Вопрос в том - какого уровня должна быть саматха-випассана для получения глубоких прозрений. И в этом вопрос разрешается Буддой однозначно - он говорит о том, что такое ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ сосредоточение, а не просто "сосердоточение".
> 
> Вы так ничего и не поняли. Я придерживаюсь точки зрения, которая говорит о том, что саматха-випассана неразрывна, идет как единый процесс. Невозможно достичь джхан без должного уровня випассаны. Вот я о чём говорю. Но джханы - обязательный этап в пути медитации - бхаваны - развития ума.



Zom, статья-то по *samma* samadhi (ПРАВИЛЬНОМ сосредоточении), если Вам действительно интересно, прочитайте её целиком. 
Я Думаю, что т.з.  Дост. Бхиккху Бодхи стоит внимания.


Есть там ещё вот такой пассаж: The kinds of concentration discussed so far arise by fixing the mind upon a single object to the exclusion of other objects. But apart from these there is another kind of concentration which does not depend upon restricting the range of awareness. This is called "momentary concentration" (khanika-samadhi). To develop momentary concentration the meditator does not deliberately attempt to exclude the multiplicity of phenomena from his field of attention. Instead, he simply directs mindfulness to the changing states of mind and body, noting any phenomenon that presents itself; the task is to maintain a continuous awareness of whatever enters the range of perception, clinging to nothing. As he goes on with his noting, concentration becomes stronger moment after moment until it becomes established one-pointedly on the constantly changing stream of events. Despite the change in the object, the mental unification remains steady, and in time acquires a force capable of suppressing the hindrances to a degree equal to that of access concentration. This fluid, mobile concentration is developed by the practice of the four foundations of mindfulness, taken up along the path of insight; when sufficiently strong it issues in the breakthrough to the last stage of the path, the arising of wisdom.

Вкратце, он о том, что khanika-samadhi - это вид концентрации, отличный от джхан, и он тоже (исходя из контекста статьи) - *samma* samadhi.

Извините, пора по делам, поэтому этот отрывок даю без перевода. Если перевод понадобится - дайте знать, добавлю.

----------


## Топпер

> Випассана не нечто "универсальное и уникальное только для буддиста".
> Випассана - в целом - это умение наблюдать самого себя, свое тело, свой ум и "работать с этим". Все медитаторы умеют это делает. Если не умеют - то они не медитаторы.


Хм.....
Вообще говоря, заслуга Будды именно в том, что он нашёл этот способ.



> Заслуга Будды в том, что он довёл это умение до совершенства - а потому и познал истину бытия живого существа,
> тогда как другие йогины этого до Будды так и не сделали (или не смогли сделать).


До него випассаной йогины не занимались. Там была только концентрация, пение гимнов и жертвоприношения.

----------

Solano (20.11.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Забавно.
> 
> А в каноне есть подтверждение вашей точки зрения?
> + какие то у вас расплывчатые формулировки випассаны. ...
> Сейчас мы докатимся до того, что Серафим Саровский практиковал... Випассану!


Конечно - точно такое же расплывчатое, как и ваше определение самадхи -)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Конечно - точно такое же расплывчатое, как и ваше определение самадхи -)


Хм... Я где то давал определение samma-samadhi?

----------


## Zom

> Хм... Я где то давал определение samma-samadhi?


Прошу прощения, перепутал ваш пост и Solano -)




> Вкратце, он о том, что khanika-samadhi - это вид концентрации, отличный от джхан, и он тоже (исходя из контекста статьи) - samma samadhi.


Да, разумеется я встречал этот термин. На него, как правило, и упирают бирманские учителя "сухой випассаны".
Однако - в Сатипаттхана Сутте совершенно ОДНОЗНАЧНО сказано что такое Правильное Сосредоточение. И там нет никакой "khanika-samadhi". Более того, этот термин вообще не встречается в каноне, а появляется лишь в позднейших комментариях. И даже ещё более того, комментарии по-иному трактуют "khanika-samadhi" - а именно - как самое обычное повседневное сосредоточение.

(http://www.abhidhamma.org/forums/ind...?showtopic=312)




> The commentaries speak of "threefold concentration" (tividha samādhi), comprising momentary concentration, approach concentration, and arrival concentration. The second and third of these are meditative attainments; the first is the ordinary concentration that is always present, which the Abhidhamma identifies with the ekaggatā cetasika. That being so, the widespread modern practice of exhorting meditators to "develop momentary concentration", if taken literally, is simply nonsensical. 
> 
> "Комментарии говорят о "трехкратном сосредоточении" (tividha samadhi), состоящего из "моментального сосредоточения", "сосредоточения доступа (или подхода)," и "сосредоточения поглощенности". Второй и третий виды - это медитативные достижения; первое - это обычное сосредоточение, которое присутствует всегда, и которое Абхидхамма соотносит с экагатта-читасика. Поэтому широко распростаненная современная практика заставления медитирующих "развивать моментальное сосредоточение (в дословном смысле)" является абсурдной."





> Хм.....
> Вообще говоря, заслуга Будды именно в том, что он нашёл этот способ.


В каноне, насколько мне известно, опять же, Будда не оперирует термином "випассана". 
Поэтому сказать что "Будда открыл випассану" я считаю - некорректно.
Метод того, что называется "випассаной" фактически описывается в Сатипаттхана Сутте (кстати, в самой сутте нет ни слова про випассану).
И эти методики могут быть разного уровня. Ими можно заниматься и после глубоких медитативных состояний, и в повседневности - что мы все и делаем. Однако эти методики приведут к прозрению ТОЛЬКО после глубокой медитации джхан - о чем написано в сутте, правда не совсем явным образом.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

ххх

----------


## Топпер

> В каноне, насколько мне известно, опять же, Будда не оперирует термином "випассана".


Им оперируют учители.



> Поэтому сказать что "Будда открыл випассану" я считаю - некорректно.


Вообще это общепринятая точка зрения. Разве есть методы випассаны в брахманизме до периода Будды? Если нет, вывод напрашивается сам собой.



> Метод того, что называется "випассаной" фактически описывается в Сатипаттхана Сутте (кстати, в самой сутте нет ни слова про випассану).
> И эти методики могут быть разного уровня. Ими можно заниматься и после глубоких медитативных состояний, и в повседневности - что мы все и делаем. Однако эти методики приведут к прозрению ТОЛЬКО после глубокой медитации джхан - о чем написано в сутте, правда не совсем явным образом.


А как нам быть со случаями описанными в Каноне, когда люди достигали уровня сотапаны услышав всего лишь несколько строф от Будды или его учеников?

----------

Solano (20.11.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Именно! 
> 
> При этом, samma-dithi не определяется лишь набором теоретических положений, выраженных посредством четырёх БИ. Под right view можно понимать собственно сам плод правильного усилия, самадхи, памятования и т.д., то есть прямое восприятие [природы] дхарм как-они-есть (випассана).


Прямое видение того, как мир возникает; прямое видение того, как мир исчезает... [ SN 12.15, http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....015.than.html ]

----------


## Zom

> Вообще это общепринятая точка зрения. Разве есть методы випассаны в брахманизме до периода Будды? Если нет, вывод напрашивается сам собой.


Да "методы випассаны" - это вообще новодел. Сам этот термин, как и "система випассаны" насколько мне известно, появилось в в Бирме порядка 100 лет назад.
Ассаджи на своем форуме приводил на этот счёт очень развернутые материалы - если интересно, можно поискать.

Тайские ортодоксальные учители, к примеру, всегда были против употребления термина "випассана" - говоря о том, что это попытка разделить единый процесс бхаваны. Когда я мне доведётся изучить еще и методики и лекции Аджана Мана - и если он тоже будет также утверждать (а скорее всего это так), то можно будет совсем с уверенностью об этом говорить.




> А как нам быть со случаями описанными в Каноне, когда люди достигали уровня сотапаны услышав всего лишь несколько строф от Будды или его учеников?


Очень просто быть - в каждом из этих случаев говорилось о том, "ум учеников стал ясным, гибким, податливым", и они постигли Дхамму. Т.е. фактически это то, что БТР и назвал "спонтанной джхной". Не знаю, являлось ли это джханой, но я уверен, что это было глубочайшее медитативное погружение, возможно, вплоть до джханы. В идеале конечно нужно узнать как эту фразу трактуют пояснения Трипитаки. Но я думаю именно так, поскольку "чистый, ясный, податливый ум" - это ум без 5 помех (nivarana).

----------


## Топпер

> Тайские ортодоксальные учители, к примеру, всегда были против употребления термина "випассана" - говоря о том, что это попытка разделить единый процесс бхаваны.


Раз есть название слово саматха, характеризующее сосердоточение, должен быть и термин для проникновения. Кстати, он есть и в Махаяне. Випашьяна, как термин и метод всегда был в ней.



> Очень просто быть - в каждом из этих случаев говорилось о том, "ум учеников стал ясным, гибким, податливым", и они постигли Дхамму. Т.е. фактически это то, что БТР и назвал "спонтанной джхной". Не знаю, являлось ли это джханой, но я уверен, что это было глубочайшее медитативное погружение, возможно, вплоть до джханы.


Насчёт спонтанной джханы - это чистой воды предположение. Например, когда Будда произнес строфы своему отцу, мне как-то сложно представить, что отец вошёл в дхану. Тем более, что об этом не говорится. Исходя из собственного пыта небольших инсайдов по тому или иному вопросу (иногда чисто профессиональному) не могу сказать, что для постижения обязательно некое сверхсконцентрированное настолько сознание, что отключаются все органы чувств.

----------

Solano (20.11.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Раз есть название слово саматха, характеризующее сосердоточение, должен быть и термин для проникновения. Кстати, он есть и в Махаяне. Випашьяна, как термин и метод всегда был в ней.


Хорошо, я пороюсь на форуме Ассаджи. Там есть информация, а если нет - можно спросить, он точно знает.




> Насчёт спонтанной джханы - это чистой воды предположение. Например, когда Будда произнес строфы своему отцу, мне как-то сложно представить, что отец вошёл в дхану. Тем более, что об этом не говорится.


Нужно посмотреть оригинал ссуты. Если сказано о "чистом уме и т.д." - то вполне может быть. А далее нужно смотреть как это трактуют комментарии.

Аджан Брам, например, пишет, что совершенно однозначно состояния анагами и архата невозможно достичь без джхан и этому есть чёткие подтверждения в каноне (я позже посмотрю какие ссылки он даёт).

----------


## Топпер

> Нужно посмотреть оригинал ссуты. Если сказано о "чистом уме и т.д." - то вполне может быть. А далее нужно смотреть как это трактуют комментарии.


В принциме, весь сыр-бор в этой теме и идёт из-за различных комментариев.



> Аджан Брам, например, пишет, что совершенно однозначно состояния анагами и архата невозможно достичь без джхан и этому есть чёткие подтверждения в каноне (я позже посмотрю какие ссылки он даёт).


Анагами, думаю, что да. Ибо само рождение должно произойти на уровнях рупалоки.
А вот с Архатами не знаю. В их случаях перерождения не произойдёт. Например, если взять случай, опять же, с отцом Будды. Который достигает архатства перед смертью. Так же услышав проповедь.

----------


## Zom

> В принциме, весь сыр-бор в этой теме и идёт из-за различных комментариев.


Скорее всего так. Однако подчеркну, что доводы учителей, настаивающих на обязательности джхан в пути куда более весомы, чем тех, кто говорит, что они не нужны. Даже более того - при самом поверхностном ознакомлении с буддизмом, мы видим, что джханы - значимая часть Пути, о которой Будда рассказывает в многочисленных суттах. Поэтому "доказывать" тут что-то нужно как раз тем, кто утверждает, что они не нужны, или что без них можно обойтись.

Традиционное объяснение - кханика-самадхи, которое, как выясняется, не только не-канонично, а даже неправильно понимается из самих комментариев.




> их случаях перерождения не произойдёт. Например, если взять случай, опять же, с отцом Будды. Который достигает архатства перед смертью. Так же услышав проповедь.


Поэтому я и говорю нужно смотреть желательно палийский, оригинал сутты.
И крайне желательно канонические (а не современные "статейные") комментарии.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Монахи, существует ведущий прямо к цели путь очищения существ, преодоления печали и слез, устранения страданий и бед, выхода на правильный путь, достижения Ниббаны, а именно – четыре основы памятования.


Насколько коректно в переводе http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn22.htm#noreturn строго последовательное изложение (с частым использованием явного указания последовательности "далее")?

То есть, насколько корректным понимание Махасатипаттхана Сутты как последовательного освоения монахом четырех основ памятования, и каждой из основ последовательно, как
1. Памятование тела
1.1. Памятование дыхания (анапанасати)
1.2. Положения тела
1.3. Памятование через осознанность (сампаджання)
1.4. Созерцание нечистоты тела (асубха)
1.5. Созерцание стихий (дхату)
1.6. Девять созерцаний на кладбище
2. Памятование чувств (ведана)
3. Памятование ума (читта)
4. Памятование качеств ума (дхамм)
4.1. Созерцание качеств ума в пяти препятствиях
4.2. Созерцание качеств ума в пяти группах привязанности (кхандха)
4.3. Созерцание качеств ума в шести внутренних и внешних сферах чувств (аятана)
4.4. Созерцание качеств ума в семи факторах пробуждения (боджханга)
4.5. Созерцание качеств ума в четырех благородных истинах (арья-сачча)

Ведь лишь в п.4.4. обретается созерцание необходимых факторов для осознанного вхождения в дхьяны (т.е. условие для правильного сосредоточения)?

----------

Монферран (03.10.2022)

----------


## Zom

> Ведь лишь в п.4.4. обретается созерцание необходимых факторов для осознанного вхождения в дхьяны (т.е. условие для правильного сосредоточения)?


Это лишь ваше предположение.

Значимая часть сутты - самое начало:




> При этом монах отслеживает тело в теле, [1] пылко, осознанно и с памятованием, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе; 
> он отслеживает чувства в чувствах, пылко, осознанно и с памятованием, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе; 
> он отслеживает ум в уме, пылко, осознанно и с памятованием, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе; 
> он отслеживает качества ума в качествах ума, [2] пылко, осознанно и с памятованием, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе.


И здесь важен конец каждого предложения - *сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе* (более точно нужно смотреть в английском переводе или лучше конечно на пали). 

Аджан Брам пишет, что эта часть предложения относится к достижению джханы - и означает отбрасывание 5 помех - ниваран, что говорит о том, что все практики этой сутты следует выполнять уже после джхан [подчёркиваю - ДЛЯ достижения уровня анагами или архата - о чём говорится в самом конце сутты]. Также он утверждает, что подобную трактовку этого предложения дают и канонические комментарии.

----------


## Топпер

> Скорее всего так. Однако подчеркну, что доводы учителей, настаивающих на обязательности джхан в пути куда более весомы, чем тех, кто говорит, что они не нужны. Даже более того - при самом поверхностном ознакомлении с буддизмом, мы видим, что джханы - значимая часть Пути, о которой Будда рассказывает в многочисленных суттах. Поэтому "доказывать" тут что-то нужно как раз тем, кто утверждает, что они не нужны, или что без них можно обойтись.


Хорошо. Если подойти логически к этому вопросу?

Для чего нужны джханы? Сами по себе они не приводят к Ниббане. Они только метод тренировки ума до уровня необходимого для того, что бы при помощи сконцентрированности практик мог бы узреть три характеристики существования на практике.

Может ли кто-либо обладать необходимым уровнем концентрации например, в следствии совей хорошей каммы? Если он тренировался в прошлых жизнях.

----------

Solano (20.11.2008)

----------


## Zom

Я думаю, что, по идее, может такое быть. Только мне кажется правильнее было бы здесь говорить не об необходимом уровне концентрации, а об практически полном отсутствии глубоких загрязнений ума. В таком состоянии нет никаких препятствий для ясности ума, следовательно так легко и достигается прозрение.

Еще я бы заметил, что в джханах невозможно что-то "анализировать" - это можно делать только после выхода из них, когда ум теряет 100% однонаправленность, но 5-ти  помех нет ни в малейшем проявлении, а ум чистый и гибкий - он может быть удержан на любом объекте длительное время, плюс ко всему обладает 100% чистотой познания, т.е видит всё как есть, без замутнений и искажений. Именно в этом смысл джхан - убить на время 5 помех ума.

Но возвращаясь к вопросу - возможно, если 5 помех нет или практически нет (даже на наитончайшем уровне), то легко происходит прозрение за счет фактического нахождения слушающего на уровне упачара-самадхи (около/после джханового состояния ума).

Однако едва ли такие люди есть сейчас, спустя 2500 лет после "очередного" открытия Дхаммы. Как правило умы всех людей сильно (или относительно сильно) загрязнены, а потому для них едва ли есть возможность пребывать в состоянии отсутствия 5 помех длительное время, за исключением случая, когда они практикуют джхану.

----------


## Топпер

> Я думаю, что, по идее, может такое быть. Только мне кажется правильнее было бы здесь говорить не об необходимом уровне концентрации, а об практически полном отсутствии глубоких загрязнений ума. В таком состоянии нет никаких препятствий для ясности ума, следовательно так легко и достигается прозрение.


Это уже совсем уровень, если загрязнений нет. Это само по себе должно быть уже на грани святости. 



> Еще я бы заметил, что в джханах невозможно что-то "анализировать" - это можно делать только после выхода из них, когда ум теряет 100% однонаправленность, но 5-ти  помех нет ни в малейшем проявлении, а ум чистый и гибкий - он может быть удержан на любом объекте длительное время, плюс ко всему обладает 100% чистотой познания, т.е видит всё как есть, без замутнений и искажений. Именно в этом смысл джхан - убить на время 5 помех ума.


????
Честно говоря, первый раз слышу, что цель джхан именно в удалении 5 препятствий. Они же присутствуют непостоянно. Их и в обычном состоянии может не быть. 
Разве в уме постоянно присутствует чувственное желание, недоброжелательность, возбуждение и беспокойство, лень и аппатия, скептицизм и сомнения?
Они даже одномоментно не могут существовать. Например чувственное желание и недоброжелательность могут возникать только по очереди.

И нередко бывает состояние, когда этих помех в уме нет.
Джаны же не достигаются автоматически при устранении этих пяти препятствий. Это было бы так, если бы джхановое состояние сознания было бы для нас естественным. Тогда, конечно, удаление препятствий вело бы к приходу в наше нормальное состояние. (Возможно, что так происходит у богов). Но для людей, состояние джхан - это временный феномен. А раз так, то он нуждается не только в устранении препятствий, для своего существования, но ещё и приложения дополнительных усилий для своего создания. И таковыми усилиями будут соответственно витака, вичара, пити, сукха, экагата. 
И ценность джхан, на мой взгляд, не только в умении подавить 5 препятствий, но и в умении овладеть 5 факторами способствующими вхождению в джхану.



> Но возвращаясь к вопросу - возможно, если 5 помех нет или практически нет (даже на наитончайшем уровне), то легко происходит прозрение за счет фактического нахождения слушающего на уровне упачара-самадхи (около/после джханового состояния ума).


Не просто нет помех. А есть, насколько я понимаю, достаточно сильная экагата. Может быть, не столь сильная, как в джханах, но всё же достаточная, что бы удерживать ум в однонаправленно состоянии.

И, собственно говоря, теоретическое допущение моих предыдущих постов и состоит в том, что у кого-то, в силу прошлой каммы, эта однонаправленность может быть достаточно сильной.



> Однако едва ли такие люди есть сейчас, спустя 2500 лет после "очередного" открытия Дхаммы. Как правило умы всех людей сильно (или относительно сильно) загрязнены, а потому для них едва ли есть возможность пребывать в состоянии отсутствия 5 помех длительное время, за исключением случая, когда они практикуют джхану.


Вот здесь согласен на 100%. По крайней мере из тех людей, с кем я знаком, я не видел ни одного, кому бы помешала саматха. Особенно это касается европейцев с нашим подвижным умом.

----------


## Поляков

Есть интересный текст:

"Следует знать, что эти две Дхармы (шаматха/випашьяна) подобны двум колесам повозки, двум крыльям птицы: если пользоваться ими односторонне, перевернешься и упадешь. Поэтому в сутре сказано: «Однобокое практикование дхьяна–самадхи и обретением счастливой добродетельности ведет к пренебрежению занятиями мудростью, и имя этому ― глупость; однобокое изучение мудрости ведет к небрежению практикованием дхьяна–самадхи, и имя этому ― сумасшествие. Глупость и сумасшествие немного неодинаковы, однако ложные взгляды и ошибочные повороты, производимые ими, неразличны. Если равным образом не практиковать обе дисциплины, это лишь закрепит отклонения; как же тогда достичь предельных высот?»

Сокращенное разъяснение Врат сути шаматха–випашьяна в сосредоточении сидя. Дальше в тексте подробно разъясняется что и как уравновешивать.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (22.11.2008), Solano (21.11.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Это уже совсем уровень, если загрязнений нет. Это само по себе должно быть уже на грани святости.


Именно так и было в вышеупомянутых случаях.




> ????
> Честно говоря, первый раз слышу, что цель джхан именно в удалении 5 препятствий. Они же присутствуют непостоянно. Их и в обычном состоянии может не быть. 
> Разве в уме постоянно присутствует чувственное желание, недоброжелательность, возбуждение и беспокойство, лень и аппатия, скептицизм и сомнения?
> Они даже одномоментно не могут существовать. Например чувственное желание и недоброжелательность могут возникать только по очереди.


Не всё так просто. Помехи тоже не чёрно-белые, а имеют огромную градацию, о чём пишет Аджан Брам. С развитием остроты внимательности и успокоения (как он пишет) вы начинаете видеть насколько тонкими являются помехи. Поэтому помехи (или как минимум одна из) на самом деле всегда присутствуют в уме. Как правило это чувственное желание или неугомонность ума (что вообщем-то логично).




> Но для людей, состояние джхан - это временный феномен. А раз так, то он нуждается не только в устранении препятствий, для своего существования, но ещё и приложения дополнительных усилий для своего создания. И таковыми усилиями будут соответственно витака, вичара, пити, сукха, экагата. 
> И ценность джхан


Я сначала тоже так думал. А потом понял, что ошибался, и моя личная практика это подверджает, поскольку я пробовал разные методы и способы. Все пять джхановых факторов появляются автоматически и не могут появиться усилием воли. Разумеется, в самых начальных этапах метидации требуются некоторые волевые усилия, сдленные в нужный момент с нужной "силой". Однако затем их следует отставить. Я склонен считать такое мнение наиболее верным в этом вопросе:




> "Если при помощи медитации на дыхании вы стремитесь приобрести сосредоточенность, самадхи, то вы уже установили для себя некую цель. Вы выполняете практику для того, чтобы *получить что-то* для себя. А поэтому практика становится очень утомительным переживанием. Когда целью становится достижение джханы, поглощённости, то вы в самом деле вкладываете в неё слишком много сил, вы не сбавляете обороты, а стараетесь что-то получить, чего-то достичь - а всё вместо того, чтобы довольствоваться только одним дыханием. Успех метидации только в этом - во внимательности к дыханию на протяжении одного вдоха и выдоха.


[Аджан Сумедо]




> “Вы” ничего не делаете. Если вы попытаетесь что-то сделать на этом этапе, вы нарушите весь процесс. Красота будет утеряна. Это подобно тому, как если бы вы приземлились на голову змеи в конце игры “змеи и лесенки” – вы должны вернуться на много клеток назад. Начиная с этого этапа исполняющий должен исчезнуть. Вы просто “знающий”, который пассивно наблюдает за происходящим.
> 
> ....
> 
> Шестой этап достигается, когда практикующий настолько отпускает тело, мысли и пять чувств (включая осознанность к дыханию), что в уме остается только красивый образ, нимитта.
> Этот чисто умственный объект представляется реальным объектом в рассмотрении ума (citta), и когда он появляется в первый раз, он представляется поразительно странным. Вы никогда прежде не переживали ничего подобного. 
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


[Аджан Брам]

Когда ты сидишь и "выжимаешь" из себя что-то, никакого успокоения не происходит. Покой в медитации наступает тогда, когда ты не ввязываешься в бесконечные мысли и желания. Piti-Sukha, к примеру, не могут появиться усилием воли, а появляются как естественное [автоматическое] следствие оставления тяжелого груза, что несёт в себе ум. Он становится чистым, легким и радостным. Анализируя все свои эксперементы в медитации, я могу сказать, что всё именно так как пишут эти Аджаны - по крайней мере следуя таким указаниям осознанность становится ярче, её можно удерживать на дыхании длительное время, само дыхание успокаивается, в теле появляется тепло. Для меня это явный признак правильности пути.

----------

Шуньшунь (30.12.2017)

----------


## Топпер

> Не всё так просто. Помехи тоже не чёрно-белые, а имеют огромную градацию, о чём пишет Аджан Брам. С развитием остроты внимательности и успокоения (как он пишет) вы начинаете видеть насколько тонкими являются помехи. Поэтому помехи (или как минимум одна из) на самом деле всегда присутствуют в уме. Как правило это чувственное желание или неугомонность ума (что вообщем-то логично).


Несколько сомнительно.
На таком уровне тонкости большую опасность будут представлять различные диттхи и т.п.



> "Если при помощи медитации на дыхании вы стремитесь приобрести сосредоточенность, самадхи, то вы уже установили для себя некую цель. Вы выполняете практику для того, чтобы получить что-то для себя. А поэтому практика становится очень утомительным переживанием. Когда целью становится достижение джханы, поглощённости, то вы в самом деле вкладываете в неё слишком много сил, вы не сбавляете обороты, а стараетесь что-то получить, чего-то достичь - а всё вместо того, чтобы довольствоваться только одним дыханием. Успех метидации только в этом - во внимательности к дыханию на протяжении одного вдоха и выдоха.


Не могу согласится с таким подходом. 
Собственно говоря, по этой причине и не являюсь его поклонником.



> Когда ты сидишь и "выжимаешь" из себя что-то, никакого успокоения не происходит.


А выжимать и не надо. Усилие - это не обязательно выжимание. Просто бдительность.



> Покой в медитации наступает тогда, когда ты не ввязываешься в бесконечные мысли и желания.


Иногда да. 



> Piti-Sukha, к примеру, не могут появиться усилием воли, а появляются как естественное [автоматическое] следствие оставления тяжелого груза, что несёт в себе ум. Он становится чистым, легким и радостным.


Могут и усилием. Другое дело, что не в этом цель. 



> Анализируя все свои эксперементы в медитации, я могу сказать, что всё именно так как пишут эти Аджаны - по крайней мере следуя таким указаниям осознанность становится ярче, её можно удерживать на дыхании длительное время, само дыхание успокаивается, в теле появляется тепло. Для меня это явный признак правильности пути.


Понятно.
про себя могу сказать, что то, что я читал из Аджана Сумедхо (и цитаты из Аджана Брама) не подтверждается моим опытом.

----------


## Solano

> Не всё так просто. Помехи тоже не чёрно-белые, а имеют огромную градацию, о чём пишет Аджан Брам. С развитием остроты внимательности и успокоения (как он пишет) вы начинаете видеть насколько тонкими являются помехи. Поэтому помехи (или как минимум одна из) на самом деле всегда присутствуют в уме. Как правило это чувственное желание или неугомонность ума (что вообщем-то логично).


Вот тут я с Вами соглашусь. Разве что желание и отвращение (lobha и dosa).




> Когда ты сидишь и "выжимаешь" из себя что-то, никакого успокоения не происходит. Покой в медитации наступает тогда, когда ты не ввязываешься в бесконечные мысли и желания. Piti-Sukha, к примеру, не могут появиться усилием воли, а появляются как естественное [автоматическое] следствие оставления тяжелого груза, что несёт в себе ум. Он становится чистым, легким и радостным.


И правда, если приступать к баване с желанием либо целью, прямой такой, _которой хочется_, то беспокойство ума будет всегда... А беспокойство мешает возникновению такого фактора, как upekha - уравновешенность ума, а без него практика просто стопорится... В идеале хорошо бы вообще все ожидания отринуть, да только, если бы так было можно, то в практике не было необхо :Smilie: димости

----------

Zom (21.11.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> И правда, если приступать к баване с желанием либо целью, прямой такой, _которой хочется_, то беспокойство ума будет всегда


Об этом речь не идёт.

----------


## Zom

Вот что сказано в Висуддхимагге насчет достижения 1 джханы:

IV, параграф 104:

"Как было сказано выше - "Оставляет 5 факторов, обретает 5 факторов".
Оставление 5 факторов здесь следует понимать как преодоление 5 помех, именуемых чувственной жаждой, недоброжелательностью, ленью и апатией, неугомонностью и беспокойством, и неуверенностью; джхана не появиться пока эти пять не преодолены, поэтому говорится, что это 5 факторов к оставлению. Хотя другие неумелые качества тоже оставляются при вождении в джхану, эти пять являются особенно препятствующими джхане"

Чуть выше, в параграфе 93 и чуть далее (в некоторых других) говорится фраза "Piti Sukha, born of  seclusion". Поясняется что "born of seclusion" означает слово Viveka и имеется в виду исчезновение помех.

Так что Висуддхимагга подтверждает также, что и Пити-Сукха рождаются от уединения (т.е. преодоления помех).

----------


## Топпер

По моему всё логично. Если в уме возникли пять помех, то естественно, что ни о каких джханах речь не пойдёт.

----------


## Solano

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....963#post233963

Как отделить зёрна от плевел.

----------


## Solano

Освежим дискуссию по-поводу випассаны и саматхи словами из Канона и...сообщением с этого форума.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=1:)

PS: 


> Цитата:
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				2) Что скрыватся под буддийским понятием "пустоты"?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Это состояние восприятия, при котором к впечатлениям не примешиваются личностные наслоения типа "я являюсь этим", "это является мной", "это мое".


отсюда

----------


## Zom

Хорошо.




> и...сообщением с этого форума.
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=1:)


И какие конкретно доказательства в отношении обсуждаемой темы выдвигает это сообщение?
По-моему, ровным счётом никаких.

----------


## Solano

> Таким образом, вырисовывается совсем не удивительный вывод о том, что продвижение к пустоте возможно как с помощью развития саматхи, так и с помощью развития випассаны.


+А вы прочтите указанные там сутты.

Первая часть постинга - к вопросу саматхи, вторая - к вопросу випассаны.
В первой о джанах, как о надлежащем выполнении саматхи.

Во второй в суттах ни слова о джанах, по-моему.

В то же время:




> Сестры, есть семь факторов Пробуждения, развив и доведя которые до совершенства, монах, устранив влечения (āsavā), познав и увидев своими глазами наблюдаемую Дхамму, достигнув лишенного влечений освобождения разума и освобождения мудрости, пребывает в нем. 
> 
> Какие именно семь? 
> 
> При этом, сестры, монах развивает памятование (sati) как фактор пробуждения, с помощью различения, бесстрастия и прекращения приходя к оставлению; 
> 
> развивает исследование умственных качеств (dhammavicaya) как фактор пробуждения, с помощью различения, бесстрастия и прекращения приходя к оставлению; 
> 
> развивает настойчивость (vīriya) как фактор пробуждения, с помощью различения, бесстрастия и прекращения приходя к оставлению; 
> ...





> развивает сосредоточение (samādhi) как фактор пробуждения, с помощью различения, бесстрастия и прекращения приходя к оставлению;


 - самадхи с помощью различения (випассаны), ну и остальные с помощью того же.  :Smilie: 

Следовательно возможно развитие этих Факторов (и самого Пробуждения) с помощью випассаны (различения).

----------


## Zom

Прочитал. Никакой конкретики [по обсуждаемому вопросу] там нет.

----------


## Solano

> Освежим дискуссию по-поводу випассаны и саматхи


Этот вопрос мы с Вами обсуждали в этой ветке, к нему и материал.

----------


## Zom

Я прочитал эти сутты, но они к теме [а точнее спорному вопросу] не имеют отношения.

Чтобы опять же не быть голословным, я нашёл одну ссылку, ещё раз подтверждающую 
мои слова, но прежде я ещё раз обрисую саму спорную позицию по теме топика:

ГОЕНКА не учит джханам, а учит так называемому методу "випассаны". Джханы же считаются неким "долгим и трудным путём". Более того, есть этому и подтверждения от людей, проходивших его курсы, один из которых есть и на нашем форуме:




> Fuerth: Про джаны я специально спрашивал учителя курса, он сказал так: путь джан сейчас никто полностью не практикует он утерян (сечас известно только до 4-ой) и вообще этот путь очень-очень сложен и труден.


Поэтому "метод випассаны" (т.е. метод без джхан, не буду употреблять слово "сухой" метод, хотя так иногда пишут) изначально позиционируется как "быстрый способ, который напрямую ведёт к ниббане" - тогда как "метод джхан" - более долгий, трудный (а посему и ненужный) способ. Аргумент понятный, ведь зачем какие-то глубокие стадии медитации, когда всё можно сделать быстрее, проще и раньше. Более того, я проходил небольшой ретрит по методике Махаси Саядо - который, кстати, широко известен не только в Бирме, но в других странах, в том числе и в Тайланде. Там мне откровенно было сказано (даже не просто сказано, а написано в "памятке") о том, что джханы как путь, ведёт в божественные миры, а випассана - путь, ведущий к истине. Поэтому джханы - это лишее, а нужно практиковать только випассану. 

В чём же состоит сам этот метод "випассаны"? Учителя, обучающие этому "методу випассаны" предлагают несколько отличающиеся методики, но главным образом они опираются на Сатипаттхана Сутту. Именно эта сутта представляет основу того, на чём выстроены все методы "випассаны". Более того, в конце этой сутты есть замечательная фраза Будды о том, что, практикуя так, можно достичь Архатства даже за семь дней. 

Поэтому учителя "випассаны" предлагают не мешкать, а сразу "отправиться за просветлением", следуя указаниям, изложенным в этой сутте. Каждый из них предлагает чуть разные методики, но смысл в одном - глубокие состояния поглощенности в медитации (джханы), не нужны. Главным аргументом приводят Сусима Сутту, где якобы говорится об архатах, не достигших джхан. Однако Тханнисаро бхиккху, известный знаток канона и переводчик сутт, даёт пояснение:




> Эта беседа (сутта) часто цитируется в качестве доказательства того, что медитирующий может достичь Освобождения (конечной цели) без практики джхан. Однако более тщательное её рассмотрение показывает, что это утверждение не находит никакой поддержки. Архаты, о которых упомянуто здесь, не отрицают, что они достигли одной из 4 джан мира форм, которые и определяют Правильное Сосредоточение. Вместо этого они отрицают, что обрели психические способности (сверхспособности) или что они не остаются пребывать в физическом контакте в высших уровнях сосредоточения (т.е. в Мире-Без-Форм). "Это данное ими определение "освобождения через прозрение" не отличается ничем от АН. 9.44 где дается понятие "наблюдающий тело" или же "освобожденный за счет обоих путей" в АН 9.43, АН 9.45). В контексте многочисленных учений о правильном сосредоточении есть все основания полагать, что новые архаты упомянутые здесь (в этой сутте) достигли как минимум 1 джханы перед достижением Просветления".


Ещё одним аргументом, на который упирают учителя "випассаны" является так называемое "моментальное сосредточение" или "мгновенное сосредоточение" (khanika samadhi). Однако, как я указал выше в этом топике, его, во-первых, нет в самом каноне, а появляется оно только в комментариях. И более того, сами комментарии говорят о том, что khanika-samadhi - это обычное сосредоточение ума, которое присутствует у каждого человека в повседневной жизни, тогда как два других вида - "access" и "absorption" являются метитативными видам сосредточения, которые имеют место только в глубокой медитации.

А теперь вернёмся к Сатипаттхана Сутте - которая является основой "метода випассаны". Ряд известных учителей Тхеравады говорит о том, что контекст этой сутты неправильно понимается теми, кто предлагает подобные "быстрые методики випассаны", аргументируя это тем, что игнорируется важнейшая фраза в самом начале сутты -
"преодолев грусть и печаль в этом мире"- на пали это звучит как "Vineyya loke abhijjhadomanassam". В сутте говорится, что прежде чем начинать практику, следует "преодолеть грусть и печаль в мире". Учителя утверждают, что эта фраза напрямую относится к предварительно развитой практике джхан - т.е. реализации умения глубокого сосредоточения и ясного ума. Есть как минимум 2 канонических комментария, подтверждающих это. Вот ссылка на перевод одного из них:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...f.html#comment




> After the pointing out of the things that make up the condition connected with the Arousing of Mindfulness through body-contemplation, there is the pointing out of the things that make up the condition which should be abandoned in this practice with the words, "having overcome, in this world, covetousness and grief" = Vineyya loke abhijjhadomanassam.
> Arousing of Mindfulness. Here bare mindfulness is meant. Therefore, the commentator speaks of "the things that make up the condition connected with the Arousing of Mindfulness." These things are energy and so forth, associated necessarily with mindfulness. Condition [anga] = reason [karana].
> Mindfulness denotes concentration, too, here on account of the inclusion of mindfulness in the aggregate of concentration [samadhikkhandha].
> Or since the exposition is on mindfulness, and as neither the abandoning of defilements nor the attainment of Nibbana is wrought by mindfulness alone, and as mindfulness does not also occur separately, the pointing out the things that make up the condition connected with the Arousing of Mindfulness is like the pointing out of the condition connected with *absorption [jhana]*. Condition [anga] is a synonym for constituent [avayava]. Initial application, sustained application, interest, joy and one-pointedness of mind are together with absorption, as energy and the other qualities are with mindfulness.


Итак, требуется 5 помех убрать, почему в самом начале Сатипаттхана Сутты и указана эта фраза, и для этого необходимо развить джхану, о чём и говорится в комментарии к сутте. Это не удивительно, потому что Будда называл развитие джхан фактором Правильного Сосредоточения:




> Что же такое правильная сосредоточенность? Вот, монах, освободившись от предметов ума, от вредных состояний ума, приобрел то, что приносят размышление и рассуждение, то, что порождено освобождением от вещей, — такой монах пребывает в первой джхане, наполненной восторгом и чувством счастья. А после того как успокоились размышления и рассуждения, достигает он внутреннего мира и единства ума, свободный от размышления и рассуждения, — достигает порожденной сосредоточенностью, наполненной восторгом и чувством счастья, второй джханы [и т.д. *до 4 джханы*].


Кроме того, там же говорится и о том, что такое Правильная Внимательность:




> Что же такое правильная внимательность? Вот, находясь в теле, пребывает монах в созерцании тела, старательный, вдумчивый, бдительный, стремящийся преодолеть алчность и печаль по отношению к миру. Находясь в чувствах, он пребывает в созерцании чувств; находясь в уме, он пребывает в созерцании ума; находясь в объектах ума; он пребывает в созерцании объектов ума, старательный, вдумчивый и бдительный, стремящийся преодолеть алчность и печаль по отношению к миру. Это называют правильной внимательностью.


Как мы видим - правильная внимательность - это фактически метод Сатипаттханы. И это *одно* из звеньев Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Для достижения освобождения требуются *все восемь* - включая Правильное Сосредоточение (джханы).

За сим можно сделать такой вывод:
*Если не практикуются джханы, Благородный Восьмеричный Путь не является полным.* Это подтверждается многочисленными лекциями Будды о необходимости развития джхан.

В свою очередь это подвергает сомнению любые "методики чистой випассаны" - подчеркну - сомнению не в плане какой-нибудь эффективности - поскольку опеределённо это полезное занятие, а сомнению в плане возможности достижения глубоких медитативных прозрений, которые непосредственно ведут к Ниббане, к Освобождению, к Просветлению.

Кроме того, ряд учителей говорит о том, что крайне не корректно разделять буддийскую медитацию на "саматху" и на "випассану", поскольку Путь Буддийской Медитации только один, и соединяет в себе и саматху и випассану, и совершенно определённо пролегает через достижение джханы.

Есть, тем не менее, спорный вопрос на предмет "внезапного просветления", случаи которого есть в Каноне. Однако сказать здесь что-либо конкретное трудно, потому что не приводится "чёткого механизма", каким образом происходит такое достижение. Хотя, как правило, приводится фраза о том, что "ум человека [ученика] стал гибким, ясным, податливым", что, судя по всему, указывает на преодоление 5 помех, и, вероятно, вхождение в джхану или "предджхановое состояние" - упачара-самадхи по комментриям.
Этот вопрос нужно рассматривать через канонические комментарии - как они объясняют эти случаи. Однако даже несмотря на такие спорные случаи, в целом же - по всему изложенному Буддой методу медитации ("bhavana") - картина складывается определённо ясная.

----------

Alert (26.11.2008), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (08.01.2009), Шуньшунь (30.12.2017)

----------


## Solano

> Я прочитал эти сутты, но они к теме [а точнее спорному вопросу] не имеют отношения.


А на мой взгляд имеют, _о чём сказано выше._




> Поэтому "метод випассаны" (т.е. метод без джхан, не буду употреблять слово "сухой" метод, хотя так иногда пишут) изначально позиционируется как "быстрый способ, который напрямую ведёт к ниббане" - тогда как "метод джхан" - более долгий, трудный (а посему и ненужный) способ. Аргумент понятный, ведь зачем какие-то глубокие стадии медитации, когда всё можно сделать быстрее, проще и раньше.



С такими высказываниями я лично не встречался, но есть - так есть :Smilie: 

Однако мой аргумент таков - существуют различные типы индивидов, чему есть неоднократные подтверждения в Типитаке, существует два основных ответвления баваны - через випассану, и через саматху. И каждый волен выбирать подходящий ему по способностям. Чему, опять же, есть подтверждения в Типитаке, например, есть сутта (сейчас не вспомню какая), где Бхагаван Будда указывает на собравшихся Арахатов и говорит, _что такой-то из них достиг просветления таким-то способом, избранным исходя из таких-то недостатков своего восприятия..._ Список большой, помню, меня очень поразило разнообразие вариантов...





> Более того, я проходил небольшой ретрит по методике Махаси Саядо - который, кстати, широко известен не только в Бирме, но в других странах, в том числе и в Тайланде. Там мне откровенно было сказано (даже не просто сказано, а написано в "памятке") о том, что джханы как путь, ведёт в божественные миры, а випассана - путь, ведущий к истине. Поэтому джханы - это лишее, а нужно практиковать только випассану.


Естесственно - ведь если воспринимать джханы, как Путь и следовать только лишь достижению джхан, то в миры эти-самые и попадёшь... Следовательно, это не есть аргумент против практики Саматхи, возвеличивающий Випассану, а аргумент против восприятия джхан - "как пути"...




> Поэтому учителя "випассаны" предлагают не мешкать, а сразу "отправиться за просветлением", следуя указаниям, изложенным в этой сутте.



_Прошу цитату из кого-нибудь, кто бы именно так и говорил (Я о "Поэтому учителя "випассаны" предлагают не мешкать, а сразу "отправиться за просветлением"))._
*Просто, чтобы Вы не были голословными* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  





> Однако Тханнисаро бхиккху, известный знаток канона и переводчик сутт, даёт пояснение:Эта беседа (сутта) часто цитируется в качестве доказательства того, что медитирующий может достичь Освобождения (конечной цели) без практики джхан. Однако более тщательное её рассмотрение показывает, что это утверждение не находит никакой поддержки. Архаты, о которых упомянуто здесь, не отрицают, что они достигли одной из 4 джан мира форм, которые и определяют Правильное Сосредоточение. Вместо этого они отрицают, что обрели психические способности (сверхспособности) или что они не остаются пребывать в физическом контакте в высших уровнях сосредоточения (т.е. в Мире-Без-Форм). "Это данное ими определение "освобождения через прозрение" не отличается ничем от АН. 9.44 где дается понятие "наблюдающий тело" или же "освобожденный за счет обоих путей" в АН 9.43, АН 9.45). В контексте многочисленных учений о правильном сосредоточении есть все основания полагать, что новые архаты упомянутые здесь (в этой сутте) достигли как минимум 1 джханы перед достижением Просветления".


"Then, having known thus, having seen thus, do you dwell touching with your body the peaceful emancipations, the formless states beyond form [the formless jhanas]?"

"No, friend."

Это единственное прямое упоминание слова джхана в этой сутте ("Сусима сутте") И, как видите, - _ответ "нет"_. Можно конечно строить утверждение на том, что помимо этой джханы ничего о джханах не спрашивали, а значит они этих джхан вполне могли достичь, но это не совсем верно. Так что я тут не соглашусь с Дост. Тханиссаро Бхиккху, _который, кстати, выполняет в примечаниях работу комментатора, а стало быть его пометки можно отнести к комментариям_. А тогда вопрос: Чем его комментарий лучше комментариев тех комментаторов, что жили гораздо ближе к появлению Буддизма?





> "преодолев грусть и печаль в этом мире"- на пали это звучит как "Vineyya loke abhijjhadomanassam". В сутте говорится, что прежде чем начинать практику, следует "преодолеть грусть и печаль в мире". Учителя утверждают, что эта фраза напрямую относится к предварительно развитой практике джхан - т.е. реализации умения глубокого сосредоточения и ясного ума. Есть как минимум 2 канонических комментария, подтверждающих это. Вот ссылка на перевод одного из них:
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...f.html#comment


Опять таки - кханика самадхи вы отвергаете, исходя из того, что оно появляется в комментариях, а взятые из комментариев объяснения, подтверждающие вашу т.з.,  отчего-то приводите... 

_Есть некоторое несоответствие, вы не находите_?

Кроме того, опять таки - это трактовка комментатора и переводчика.

И есть другие варианты, к примеру в замечательном труде "Сатипаттхана" Дост. Аналайо, который в частности утверждает, что Сатипаттхану можно использовать и как основу для развития Саматы, и как основу для развития Випассаны.




> Как мы видим - правильная внимательность - это фактически метод Сатипаттханы. И это *одно* из звеньев Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Для достижения освобождения требуются *все восемь* - включая Правильное Сосредоточение (джханы).


Позвольте - Правильное Сосредоточение - это не обязательно джхана. Джхана - это высшие уровни практики Саматы(samatha), но не качества - samadhi. Выше в ветке я привёл сутту, где сказано, что ПС можно достичь и спомощью Випассаны.




> За сим можно сделать такой вывод:
> Если не практикуются джханы, Благородный Восьмеричный Путь не является полным. Это подтверждается многочисленными лекциями Будды о необходимости развития джхан.


Опять - таки джхана - не обязательно ПС. Бхагаван Будда так же много говорил о практике различения, виденья-как-есть, Випассаны.




> Кроме того, ряд учителей говорит о том, что крайне не корректно разделять буддийскую медитацию на "саматху" и на "випассану", поскольку Путь Буддийской Медитации только один,


Но в Типитаке есть слова Бхагавана Будды, где он сам эти аспекты баваны (Путь един, соглашусь) и разделяет - опять таки - они приведены мной выше в ветке.

Более того,  


> Выше в ветке я привёл сутту, где сказано, что ПС можно достичь и спомощью Випассаны.


в той же сутте сказано о том, *что можно идти через различение (випассану), развивая с помощью её же Семь Факторов Пробуждения, а следовательно и Само Пробуждение*.

Так что, _как видите (ли?)_, _есть такая точка зрения_ (тоже вполне подтверждаемая как Типитакой, так и комментаторами): 

"Возможно Пробуждение через бавану с акцентом на методе Випассаны, без обязательного развития джхан (что не отрицает наличия Правильного Сосредоточения)"

----------


## Solano

Опять таки - метод Гоенки относятся к _секуляризированным вариантам випассаны_, о чём ясно даёт понять Дост Бхиккху Бодхи.

----------


## Топпер

Думаю, что надо будет отделить разбор методов тайско-бирманских направлений от темы про Гоенку.

----------

Solano (26.11.2008)

----------


## Solano

> Думаю, что надо будет отделить разбор методов тайско-бирманских направлений от темы про Гоенку.


Не стоит. 

Просто потому, что бы не было "повода" ещё раз "пощипать" друг-друга.

Опять-таки там же вечно будет - "только этот. нет, только тот метод важен". Что, честно говоря, утомительно и не нужно - поскольку не способствует единству представителей Теравады в наших краях.

Я со своей стороны обязуюсь больше здесь (в теме) на тему джхан и випассаны не полемизировать. И считаю, что относительно Гоенковской випассаны здесь уже достаточно полно тема раскрыта.

----------


## Zom

Я уже устал с вами спорить -)




> Однако мой аргумент таков - существуют различные типы индивидов, чему есть неоднократные подтверждения в Типитаке, существует два основных ответвления баваны - через випассану, и через саматху. И каждый волен выбирать подходящий ему по способностям. Чему, опять же, есть подтверждения в Типитаке, например, есть сутта (сейчас не вспомню какая), где Бхагаван Будда указывает на собравшихся Арахатов и говорит, что такой-то из них достиг просветления таким-то способом, избранным исходя из таких-то недостатков своего восприятия... Список большой, помню, меня очень поразило разнообразие вариантов...


Не спорю, что такая сутта или сутты есть. И еще уверен на 100% что там нигде не говорится, что достигшие *не достигали*
джхан.




> Выше в ветке я привёл сутту, где сказано, что ПС можно достичь и спомощью Випассаны.


Приведите мне хоть одну сутту, где говорится о том, что Освобождение достигается *без самадхи*, и это
выделяется и подчёркивается.

Все сутты говорят о том, что ниббана достигается за счёт прозрения - это логично и естественно.
Вопрос лишь в том, *каким образом* можно получить такие глубокие прозрения. И Будда даёт ответ - 
глубокие прозрения происходят за счёт метода сатипаттханы на основе глубокого сосредоточения, которое он
 называет Правильным.

Читаем далее:




> Позвольте - Правильное Сосредоточение - это не обязательно джхана.


Позвольте, но читайте пожалуйста внимательно.

Что же такое *правильная сосредоточенность?* Вот, монах, освободившись от предметов ума, от вредных состояний ума, приобрел то, что приносят размышление и рассуждение, то, что порождено освобождением от вещей, — такой монах пребывает в *первой джхане, наполненной восторгом и чувством счастья*. [и т.д. вплоть до 4 джханы].

Найдите мне, где говорится в каноне о том, что Правильное Сосредоточение - это нечто отличное от этого. Тогда и продолжим беседу.
Кханика-самадхи не аргумент, потому что это повседневное сосредоточение обычного ума, которое есть у вас и у меня прямо вот сейчас,
при чтении этого форума.




> Думаю, что надо будет отделить разбор методов тайско-бирманских направлений от темы про Гоенку.


Нет понятия "тайский метод" и "бирманский метод". Есть два разных метода, которые взаимоисключают друг друга. И в Тайланде и в Бирме учат им обоим. Гоенка здесь в тему, потому что его метод относится к одному из видов.

----------


## Zom

Ради интереса посмотрел, что говорит Висуддхимагга.

В третьей части "Прозрение" (XIV, параграф 32 - "Как развивать понимание [прозрение])говорится следующее:

"Агрегаты, основы, элементы, совокупности, истины, взаимозависимое возникновение и т.д. является _почвой_ для прозрения, Очищение Добродетели и Очищение Сознания - являются _корнями_ для прозрения, тогда как пять очищений, называемых Очищение Взглядов, Очищение Преодоления Сомнения, Очищение Знания и Видения Того Что Есть Путь и Что Есть Не-Путь, Очищение Знания и Видения Пути и Очищение Знания и Видения являются _стволом_ [прозрения]. Поэтому тот, кто желает достичь совершенства в этом, должен вначале упрочить своё знание изучением и задаванием вопросов о том, что есть *почва*, после того, как он довёл до совершенства два Очищения, называемых *корнями*. После этого он может развивать пять очищений, называемых *стволом*."

Что же такое Очищение Добродетели и Очищение Сознания? (первые 2 очищения, которые требуется развить до совершенства, прежде чем приступать к последующим 5?)
Это Нравственность и Сосредоточение (1 часть Висуддхимагги и 2 часть соответственно).
Эти части так и называются - Очищение Добродетели (раздел о нравственности) и Очищение Сознания (раздел о сосредоточении).

Когда мы открываем раздел о Сосредоточении, там разъясняется, как следует развивать его. Кстати, нигде там нет термина и понятия "khanika samadhi" -). Есть только медитативные сосредоточения "доступа" (пред/после джхановое) и "поглощенности" (джхановое). 

Прежде всего говорится о том, что требуется убрать десять препятствий - оставить всяческие дела, семью, место постоянного проживания, чтение книг и т.д. и т.п. Без [убирания] этого успокоения не достичь. И завершается раздел развитием 4 джханы.
Хотя говорится о том, что уже после 1 джханы можно начать работу по прозрению (випассане).

Таким образом Висуддхимагга также совершенно чётко и понятно определяет Путь Очищения (достижения ниббаны) и не оставляет ни малейшего места для возможности работы с прозрением (випассаной) с самого начала, минуя развитие джхан.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (28.11.2008)

----------


## Alexeiy

Есть ли в технике Гоенки все четыре основы памятования (как они описаны в Махасатипаттхана сутте)? 
Почитав книгу и его беседы создалось впечатление, что в практике используется только созерцание чувств (ведана), а уму внимание не уделяется.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Есть ли в технике Гоенки все четыре основы памятования (как они описаны в Махасатипаттхана сутте)? 
> Почитав книгу и его беседы создалось впечатление, что в практике используется только созерцание чувств (ведана), а уму внимание не уделяется.


Есть отдельный ретрит  Махасатипаттхана сутте.

----------


## Топпер

> Есть ли в технике Гоенки все четыре основы памятования (как они описаны в Махасатипаттхана сутте)? 
> Почитав книгу и его беседы создалось впечатление, что в практике используется только созерцание чувств (ведана), а уму внимание не уделяется.


В принципе, и этого может быть достаточно. В теории при помощи любой из четыёх основ можно достичь Ниббаны.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> (...) "Возможно Пробуждение через бавану с акцентом на методе Випассаны, без обязательного развития джхан (что не отрицает наличия Правильного Сосредоточения)"


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....019.than.html

"Practice jhana, monks. Don't be heedless. Don't later fall into regret. This is our message to you."

----------


## Zom

Некоторые ссылаются на то, что в каноне есть упоминание о том, кто "освободился за счёт мудрости", объясняя, что это и есть тот, кто не развивал джханы, а занимался "сухой випассаной" - т.е. сразу, без развития джхан.

Нашёл сутту, где это мнение полностью опровергается:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....044.than.html
(Паньявимутти Сутта).

Здесь говорится о том, что "освобождённый за счёт мудрости" как минимум достиг первой джханы. Плюс говорится, что такое достижение является "освобождением, но с последующим продолжением", т.е., видимо, неокончательным освобождением.

Об "освобождении без продолжения" в этой же сутте говорится про того, кто вышел за пределы 8 джханы и достиг ниродха-самапатти - прекращение чувствования и восприятия (и затем сделал пересмотр этого состояния).

----------


## PampKin Head

Только реализация 8 джан тоже ничего не гарантирует.

+ Если посмотреть на путь Випассаны, то практик *фактически* использует активно фактор джаны экагату, *выходя из джаны* (как рекомендовано). Экагата же вполне развивается с помощью кханика-самадхи, без освоения или с освоением джан.

Неоднократно указывалось, что самма самадхи - это по выходу из джаны, до 4-й включительно.

----------


## Zom

> Только реализация 8 джан тоже ничего не гарантирует.


Если быть точным - то реализация 9-ти гарантирует, если, конечно, не тупить, а посмотреть на то, "что остаётся", и это подтверждается суттой (как этой, так и многими другими).




> Экагата же вполне развивается с помощью кханика-самадхи, без освоения или с освоением джан.


Это не подтверждается суттами.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Если быть точным - то реализация 9-ти гарантирует, если, конечно, не тупить, а посмотреть на то, "что остаётся"


Теоретически, если остается на что смотреть, то это не ниродха-самапатти, а если таки "перезагрузка" произошла, то пропустить это не возможно. Но это.. теоретически.

----------


## Zom

> Теоретически, если остается на что смотреть, то это не ниродха-самапатти


В том и дело, что делается пересмотр, и становится очевидно, что ум и тело прекращаются. Благодаря прямому видению этого любые ложные конструкции в уме о наличии чего-то вечно длящегося и постоянного прекращаются.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> В том и дело, что делается пересмотр, и становится очевидно, что ум и тело прекращаются. Благодаря прямому видению этого любые ложные конструкции в уме о наличии чего-то вечно длящегося и постоянного прекращаются.


Хм... Вследствие чего тогда ум и тело возникают после прекращения ниродха-самапатти? И если тело с умом исчезли, то куда подевалось неведение вместе с пратитья-самутпадой?

----------


## До

> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....044.than.html (Паньявимутти Сутта).
> Об "освобождении без продолжения" в этой же сутте говорится про того, кто вышел за пределы 8 джханы и достиг ниродха-самапатти - прекращение чувствования и восприятия (*и затем сделал пересмотр этого состояния*).


К слову, если быть точным, то там такого *не* утверждается. Там утверждается, что когда (или по мере того как) он видит различением (мудростью), то тогда _асавы полностью прекращаются_, а не "сделал пересмотр этого состояния".



> And as he sees with discernment, the mental fermentations go to their total end.





> В том и дело, что делается пересмотр, и становится очевидно, что ум и тело прекращаются. Благодаря прямому видению этого любые ложные конструкции в уме о наличии чего-то вечно длящегося и постоянного прекращаются.


А вот интересно пишут в соседней сутте:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....045.than.html



> And as he sees with discernment, the mental fermentations go to their total end. *He remains touching with his body in whatever way there is an opening there, and he knows it through discernment.* It is to this extent that one is described by the Blessed One as released both ways without a sequel."


Что за ужас - касается чего-то телом, хотя тела, по вашим словам, уже нет?

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....043.than.html



> It is to this extent that one is described by the Blessed One as a *bodily witness* without a sequel.


Телесный свидетель?

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....042.than.html



> Even this much is described by the Blessed One as the attaining of an *opening in a confining place*, without a sequel.


Это тот-же opening который он трогает телом в АН9.45?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (22.03.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Хм... Вследствие чего тогда ум и тело возникают после прекращения ниродха-самапатти? И если тело с умом исчезли, то куда подевалось неведение вместе с пратитья-самутпадой?


Теоретически, ниродха-самаптти, это по сути полное пресечение санкхар, из-за чего их продукт (сознание) также пресекается, а неведение, оставшись без "ста одежек" получает неоправимый удар, уничтожающий одну , две или сразу все три группы асав. Но поскольку "жизненное тепло" еще держится в теле, поскольку оно функционирует, то "телесные санкхары" все же со временем просыпаются (скажем так, их тело "толкает". А вместе с ними и ментальные санкхары, и вербальные. Но они уже потеряли свой источник подпитки - неведение, и потому их полное исчезновение неотвратимо, как для метеора, который после беспрепятственных скитаний в вакууме, наконец-то вошел в плотные слои атмосферы, где и поистерся.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Теоретически, ниродха-самаптти, это по сути полное пресечение санкхар, из-за чего их продукт (сознание) также пресекается, а неведение, оставшись без "ста одежек" получает неоправимый удар, уничтожающий одну , две или сразу все три группы асав. Но поскольку "жизненное тепло" еще держится в теле, поскольку оно функционирует, то "телесные санкхары" все же со временем просыпаются (скажем так, их тело "толкает". А вместе с ними и ментальные санкхары, и вербальные. Но они уже потеряли свой источник подпитки - неведение, и потому их полное исчезновение неотвратимо, как для метеора, который после беспрепятственных скитаний в вакууме, наконец-то вошел в плотные слои атмосферы, где и поистерся.


Не совсем понятно, что такое "заснувшие телесные санскары", которые впоследствии некое "тело толкает".

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А вот интересно пишут в соседней сутте:
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....045.than.html
> Что за ужас - касается чего-то телом, хотя тела, (...), уже нет?


В ниродха-самапатти действительно ни о каком теле речи быть не может, потому что оно наступает когда 1) вербальные санкхары отключены 2) потом телесные санкхары отключены 3) когда ментальные санкхары отключены. 
"Коснулся телом" в данном случае может метафорой, потому что монах, будучи *еще в теле, при жизни*, "коснулся Ниббаны". Потому он называется "телесным свидетелем". Но это лишь мое предположение.




> Телесный свидетель?


Бестелесное достижение Ниббаны, это только Париниббана, наверное. Пока монах в теле он "теленый свидетель", потому что пока тело живо, он все еще вынужден в нем "пребывать". Т.е. когда мотоциклисту палку в колесо вставили, то он не сразу останавливается, но летит еще какое-то расстояние. Но уже ограниченное.




> Even this much is described by the Blessed One as the attaining of an opening in a confining place, without a sequel.





> Это тот-же opening который он трогает телом в АН9.45?


Можно перевести как "... находит брешь в тюрьме, за которой уже нет ограничений". Это если своими словами (*attaining* - достигать, *opening* - отверстие, *confining* - ограничивать, приковывать).

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Не совсем понятно, что такое "заснувшие телесные санскары", которые впоследствии некое "тело толкает".


Этот момент хорошо разбирается тут (sermon 6) со ссылками на сутты.




> "Monks, in all these cases, ignorance hangs on. But with the remainderless fading away and cessation of ignorance, that body is not there, owing to which there can arise for him inward pleasure or pain, that speech is not there, owing to which there can arise for him inward pleasure and pain, that mind is not there, owing to which there can arise for him inward pleasure and pain. That field is not there, that site is not there, that base is not there, that reason is not there, owing to which there can arise for him inward pleasure or pain."
> (...)
> This shows that, once the existence of a body is granted, with that concept of a body as its object, bodily preparations come to be built up. Or, in other words, given the concept of a body, and due to bodily intention, that is by treating it as a real unit, one experiences inwardly pleasure and pain because of thoughts concerning the body.


Я могу ошибаться, т.к. только приступаю к неспешному разбору сутт. Потому не судите строго.

----------


## PampKin Head

> with the remainderless fading away and cessation of ignorance, that body is not there,


Это же не значит, что "тело прекратилось". Причем условие того, что "тело не здесь" -  cessation of ignorance.

Причем  второй параграф имеет отношение к "concept of a body",  а не телу, как таковому.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (22.03.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Это же не значит, что "тело прекратилось". Причем условие того, что "тело не здесь" -  cessation of ignorance.
> 
> Причем  второй параграф имеет отношение к "concept of a body",  а не телу, как таковому.


Там не столько разбор ниродха-амапатти, сколько разбор, что же такое санкхары.



> This shows that, once the existence of a body is granted, with that concept of a body as its object, bodily preparations come to be built up.

----------


## Yagmort

древняя тема, но, возможно, кому-то эта информация будет полезной. проходил випассану по гоенке в их головном центре в игатпури. инструктор на мой вопрос, являются ли они буддистами, ответил отрицательно.

----------

Фил (30.12.2017)

----------


## Ануруддха

Так в випассане по Гоенке было всегда - дистанцирование от традиционного буддизма.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.12.2017)

----------


## Дордже

> Так в випассане по Гоенке было всегда - дистанцирование от традиционного буддизма.


А какую цель они ставят? Какой смысл випассаны по Гоенко в разрыве 8БП?

----------


## Ануруддха

> А какую цель они ставят? Какой смысл випассаны по Гоенко в разрыве 8БП?


Выделить из буддизма исключительно практическую часть - работу с умом и отбросить ритуальную часть и философию. А практика работа с умом - она универсальна и внерелигиозна.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.12.2017), Фил (31.12.2017)

----------


## Дордже

> Выделить из буддизма исключительно практическую часть - работу с умом и отбросить ритуальную часть и философию. А практика работа с умом - она универсальна и внерелигиозна.


Но ведь медитация это не весь 8БП! К чему приведет медитация, без всего остального?

----------


## Дубинин

> Но ведь медитация это не весь 8БП! К чему приведет медитация, без всего остального?


Говорят к сиддхам привести может.

----------


## Дордже

> Говорят к сиддхам привести может.


Я думаю тут цель иная. К просветлению, предполагаю, привести не может. Иначе наш Учитель, Благородный Будда, так бы и сказал: медитируйте и обрящете. Без усложнений.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Но ведь медитация это не весь 8БП! К чему приведет медитация, без всего остального?


Ретрит по випассане - это по сути и есть сконцентрированный Восьмеричный путь.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.12.2017), Юй Кан (31.12.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но ведь медитация это не весь 8БП! К чему приведет медитация, без всего остального?


А откуда возьмётся саммадиттхи (правильные взгляды) без випассана ?
Випассана вполне начало 8БП.

----------


## Дордже

> А откуда возьмётся саммадиттхи (правильные взгляды) без випассана ?
> Випассана вполне начало 8БП.


Правильные взгляды формирует изучение сутр или нет? 
Вот например человек приехал на ритрит. На нем 10 дней сканировал тело, соблюдал упосатху. Неужели он постигнет 4БИ, сам по себе или взаимозависимость на собственном опыте? Они же дистанцируются от буддизма! Какой опыт может получить не буддист?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Правильные взгляды формирует изучение сутр или нет? 
> Вот например человек приехал на ритрит. На нем 10 дней сканировал тело, соблюдал упосатху. Неужели он постигнет 4БИ, сам по себе или взаимозависимость на собственном опыте? Они же дистанцируются от буддизма! Какой опыт может получить не буддист?


Правильные взгляды формируются слушанием + *анализом, рассмотрением, постижением* того что есть и как оно есть + *созерцанием* понимания и *свыканием* с пониманием.
Выделенное входит в практику випассана. Подчёркнутое часть ритрита випассана.
4БИ это то как видят благородные, _випассана_(_ви_=раз , _пассана_ ≈смотрение) ≈ рассмотрение.

А какой опыт постижения может получить буддист лишь соблюдая ритуалы и называясь буддистом ?

----------

Шуньшунь (31.12.2017)

----------


## Дордже

> А какой опыт постижения может получить буддист лишь соблюдая ритуалы и называясь буддистом ?


В контексте ваджраяны он копит заслуги :Smilie: 
А зачем выкидывать из 8БП правильное сосредоточение? Буддист (не для галочки) соблюдает все шаги 8БП. Ничего не исключая.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А зачем выкидывать из 8БП правильное сосредоточение? Буддист (не для галочки) соблюдает все *шаги* 8БП. Ничего не исключая.


*Части.* 
Части круга. Где каждая из ,последующих по ходу, частей обуславливается предыдущими и одновременно поддерживает\укрепляет\закрепляет предыдущие.

Самадхи может быть на основе много чего, в том числе и на основе випассаны. И тогда это ведь и будет - самма самадхи.
А вот, как без випассана может быть именно самма самадхи ?
Ведь будет лишь саматха, а это уж точно и у не  буддистов есть )

----------

Дордже (01.01.2018)

----------


## Бо

Есть такая книга - Уильям Харт. Искусство жизни. с ответами Гоенки.
Это книга ученика Гоенки, где подробно разъясняется буддийская философия - и благородные истины и 12 звеньев взаимозависимого происхождения.
Так что Випассана по Гоенке опирается на буддийскую философию.
С другой стороны сама практика доступна для людей любой веры, поэтому они не ограничиваются буддистами.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.01.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Хоть деятельность центров Випассаны  Гоенка в первую очередь это распространение методов випассана путём проведения обучающих затворов, в организации есть также курсы по изучению пали, изучается и абхидхамма.
Есть также Vipassana Research Institute, кроме всего прочего занимающийся публикацией и переводами текстов Типитика.
Ачарья Гоенка также писал книги по буддизму на хинди, перевёл на хинди Дхаммападу, ...

----------

Ануруддха (03.01.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

Для обсуждения "випассаны" по Гоенке прежде всего важно мнение тех буддистов, кто сам прошел данные курсы. 
Я сам прошел несколько курсов, около года жил в гоенковком центре медитации, был менеджером курса и исполнял обязанности менеджера центра медитации, состоял в комитете по строительству, общался с большим количеством студентов курсов. Я не проходил длительных курсов, только служил на 20-ти дневном курсе. Попробую рассмотреть эти курсы непредвзято. Сразу оговорюсь, что к практикам випассаны Гоенки я отношусь хорошо, среди них у меня есть несколько товарищей, они очень серьезно помогли мне и моей семье. Сейчас, один из практиков випассаны строит для меня кути.
Отношение к этим курсам у меня неоднозначное - я не могу сказать что это "плохо", так же как не могу сказать, что это "хорошо".
Отношение курсов Гоенки к Учению Будды, примерно такое же, как отношение "Свидетелей Иеговы" к учению Иисуса. Последователям Гоенки запрещается практиковать какие-либо виды бхаваны, кроме "сканирования тела" - видоизмененная вейдана нупассана, "анапаны" - видоизмененная Анапанасати и коротких сессий практики Метты. Также, вероятно, после 20-ти дневного курса разрешено практиковать некоторые другие виды Сатипаттхан. Все остальные методы бхаваны - запрещены, в том числе и те, которые объясняет сам Гоенка (например такие практики кайя нупассаны, как кладбищенские созерцания, наблюдение непривлекательности тела). За их практику человека не допускают на длительные курсы и даже на служение на кухне. Также, на территории центра запрещено чтение сутт в переводе, отличном от переводов выполненных гоенковцами! Так что в курсах Гоенки явно присутствует сектантский подход.
Что касается лекций - лекции очень доходчивые и понятные. На 10-ти дневных курсах объясняются все базовые понятия Дхаммы, с сокращенным текстом можно ознакомиться здесь: http://www.e-reading.mobi/bookreader...Vipassana.html. Вот тексты курса по сатипатханне http://www.e-reading.mobi/bookreader...ana-sutte.html На 20-ти дневном курсе уже объясняются более сложные понятия, в том числе джханы. Также есть 30-ти и 60-ти дневные курсы. Но на что я обратил внимание, так это такие утверждения Гоенки, что якобы Будда не учил таким понятиям как рай и ад. Гоенка не мог не знать, что Будда подробно рассказывал о разных видах адских миров и все это записано в суттах. Так что это можно отнести к намеренной лжи. Также, при объяснении Патиччя саммупада - двенадцати звеньев взаимозависимого возникновения, утверждается, что для разрыва этой цепочки и выхода из колеса Самсары, необходимо разомкнуть звенья между пхассапаччая ведана и веданапаччая танха. Собственно вся техника Гоенки построена иенно на этом предположении и выполняется с этой целью. Если же мы посмотрим на слова Будды, то там говорится о том, что для выхода необходимо уничтожить неведение - авидджапаччая самкхара. 
Далее, многогранная практика Благородного Пути подменяется на следовании определенной *техники*, именно которой и якобы учил Будда. Ну и конечно, эту "утерянную и  заново открытую" технику именно и несет миру Гоенка.  Можно ли вписать Благородный Восьмеричный Путь и то, чему учил Будда на протяжении десятилетий в одну технику "сканирования тела"? Эта одни "техника" навязывается как панацея для всех практикующих, без учета личных особенностей, типа личности, наличия тех или иных преобладающих загрязнений ума и т.д.
Что касается соблюдения 8 предписаний на курсах, то после принятия этих предписаний сразу же, на второй день все студенты нарушают правило Vikālabhojanā - правило принятия пищи до полудня. Так, студенты которые первый раз на курсе - они на ужине едят фрукты, старые студенты употребляют лимонную воду с кусочками лимона. Между тем, употребление любой мякоти фруктов сразу же разрушает 6 правило. Да, разрешено употреблять фруктовые тоники, но эти тоники предварительно фильтруются через несколько фильтров, чтобы ни одна крупинка мякоти не попала в тоник.
Далее, насчет самой техники "сканировани тела". Гоенка считает, что эта техника основана на тексте Сатипаттхана сутты. Если мы посмотрим на текст сутты, то там в описании вейдана нупассаны нет ни слова о том, что нужно "сканировать тело", сверху вниз и снизу вверх наблюдая разные виды ощущений. О направлении внимания сверху вниз в этой сутте говорится в описании совсем другой практики кайя нупассаны - практики рассмотрения 32 частей тела (асубха):



> монах созерцает само это покрытое кожей и заключающее в себе множество нечистот теле, снизу вверх, начиная со стоп, и сверху вниз, начиная с волос головы: "В этом теле есть волосы на голове, волосы на теле, ногти, зубы, кожа; мышцы, сухожилия, кости, костный мозг; почки, сердце, печень, диафрагма, селезенка, легкие; толстый кишечник, тонкий кишечник, содержимое желудка, экскременты; желчь, легочная слизь, гной, кровь, пот, жир; слезы, кожное сало, слюна, носовая слизь, суставная жидкость, моча".
> Сатипаттхана сутта


Если бы и ощущения нужно было наблюдать перемещая внимание снизу вверх и сверху вниз, то очевидно, что и в описании вейдана нупассаны в Сатипаттхане сутте было бы это указано открытым текстом.
Что дает это постоянное перемещение внимания? По личному опыту могу отметить, что это делает затруднительным достижение джхан. Если придя на первый курс я легко достиг джхан после занятия "анапаной", то последующая практика "сканирования тела" серьезно мешала достижению джхан, вероятно потому что внимание постоянно перемещалось. Упачара самади гоенковским методом в принципе легко достигалось.
Далее, Гоенка учит наблюдать разные виды ощущений - вибрация, тянущее ощущение, колющее ощущение, тепло и т.д. Но, если мы посмотрим на тексты сутт, то там об этом нет ни слова, а говорится:



> (1) когда монах испытывает ощущение счастья,
> он распознает: "Испытываю приятное ощущение";
> (2) когда испытывает ощущение страдания,
> он распознает: "Испытываю мучительное ощущение";
> (3) когда испытывает ощущение ни счастья, ни страдания,
> он распознает: "Испытываю ни приятное, ни мучительное ощущение";
> (4) когда испытывает плотское ощущение счастья,
> он распознает: "Испытываю приятное плотское ощущение";
> (5) когда испытывает не-плотское ощущение счастья,
> ...


Так что, опять здесь техника Гоенки не совпадает с текстом сутт. Какой из этого можно сделать вывод? Очевидно, что эта "единственно правильная техника" Гоенки - очередной новодел.
Данную технику я рассматриваю, как вариант психологического тренинга, телесно ориентированную терапию, за счет которой можно снять напряжение в теле, возможно стать более осознанным более спокойным и невозмутимым, избавиться от каких-то психологических зажимов. Так что я ставлю эту полезную для большинства обычных людей "технику" наряду с прочими психологическими тренингами и практиками, которые возможно более эффективны, чем "сканирование" тела по Гоенке. Меняет ли человека прохождение курсов Гоенки - да, наверное у части практикующих сознание изменяется, также, как и у тех, кто проходит психологические тренинги. Если рассматривать нравственные изменения, то мне известно много случаев, когда серьезно практикующие употребляют наркотики и алкоголь и не считают это каким-то нарушением.
Еще один положительный момент на курсах Гоенки - это великолепная организация проведения ретрита.

----------

Саян (16.01.2020)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

По поводу практики "анапаны", которой учит Гоенка:
Я что-то не припомню, чтобы в суттах вообще встречалась медитация под названием "анапана" - в суттах описана медитация Анапанасати.
Как учит Гоенка, нужно сосредоточиться на небольшом участке кожи под носом и наблюдать там ощущения - например тепло от дыхания. 
А вот как начальные этапы практики Анапанасати описываются в суттах:



> (1) Делая длительный вдох, он распознает, что он делает длительный вдох;
> делая длительный выдох, он распознает, что он делает длительный выдох;
> (2) делая короткий вдох, он распознает, что он делает короткий вдох;
> делая короткий выдох, он распознает, что он делает короткий выдох.
> (3) Он тренируется вдыхать, ощущая все тело,
> он тренируется выдыхать, ощущая все тело.
> (4) Он тренируется вдыхать, успокаивая деятельность всего тела,
> он тренируется выдыхать, успокаивая деятельность всего тела
> Анапанасати сутта https://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn118.htm


Как мы видим, никакого наблюдения за ощущениями под носом в сутте нет. Есть наблюдение длинного и короткого дыхания, наблюдение всего "тела дыхания" и т.д. Под словами "ощущая все тело" я понимаю "тело дыхания", как об этом говорится в комментариях и как меня учили в монастыре. В одной из сутт я помню такое сравнение (не уверен в абсолютной точности цитаты): монах наблюдает дыхание так же, как во время распила дерева плотник наблюдает одну точку, в которой дерево соприкасается с пилой - все тело пилы проходит через эту точку. 
А начало медитации Анапанасати (наблюдение длинного и короткого дыхания) Гоенкой просто отбрасывается. На курсе по Сатипаттхана сутте Гоенка вскольз упоминает об этом, но во время обучения технике эти этапы отбрасываются.

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Хоть деятельность центров Випассаны  Гоенка в первую очередь это распространение методов випассана путём проведения обучающих затворов, в организации есть также курсы по изучению пали, изучается и абхидхамма.
> Есть также Vipassana Research Institute, кроме всего прочего занимающийся публикацией и переводами текстов Типитика.
> Ачарья Гоенка также писал книги по буддизму на хинди, перевёл на хинди Дхаммападу, ...


Да, они решили заново перевести Сутта питаку, потому что якобы другие переводы ошибочны. Как утверждается, переводили сутты монахи, которые не медитируют, поэтому они перевели неправильно. А вот они медитаторы и поэтому переводят правильно. Вообщем, "все вокруг дураки", а они одни правильные. Мне это напоминает секту Дхаммакая, которая тоже заново решила перевести Палийский Канон.

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> От участника Fuerth (он не может отвечать в теме)...
> 3. Из лекций курса последних дней становится ясно, что "сканируя тело" - когда-нибудь достигается сосредоточение доступа, или даже первая джана (тут я не поручусь точно, как именно было сказано) Там, где говорится про расстворение тела - Банго-ньяма(?) кажется.


Да, там говорится о некоей "Бханго ньяне" - это термин, который придумал У Ба Кхин. Как говорится на лекции, это состояние было прежде неизвестно монахам (и видимо Будде, раз Он о нем не говорил), и его впервые открыл У Ба Кхин. Думаю, коментарии излишни.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, они решили заново перевести Сутта питаку, потому что якобы другие переводы ошибочны. Как утверждается, переводили сутты монахи, которые не медитируют, поэтому они перевели неправильно. А вот они медитаторы и поэтому переводят правильно. Вообщем, "все вокруг дураки", а они одни правильные. ....


Нет же. Они в основном вообще на хинди переводят, чтоб сделать тексты Типитака доступным индийцам.
http://www.vridhamma.org/Products_Cd...oryName=E-Book
А основная работа идёт вообще внутри публикаций на пали, как например вот этот проект:
http://www.tipitaka.org/
http://www.tipitaka.org/romn/
и изучения пали и обучения пали.
И это уже более глубокий уровень, чем переводы.

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Нет же. Они в основном вообще на хинди переводят, чтоб сделать тексты Типитака доступным индийцам.
> А основная работа идёт вообще внутри публикаций на пали, как например вот этот проект:
> http://www.tipitaka.org/
> и изучения пали.
> И это уже более глубокий уровень, чем переводы.


Тогда хорошо. Сатипаттхану сутту гоенковцы перевели на русский.

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Джханам не учат. А именно это подразумевается под Правильным Сосредоточением (sammā-samādhi), восьмой ступенью Пути. Я даже читал один отчет практикующего буддиста со стажем, который посетил гоенковские курсы. На какой-то из дней он достиг упачара-самадхи, предварительного порога концентрации. А поскольку требуется учителю рассказывать о всём том, что происходит, он рассказал, на что учитель сказал отбросить такую практику как неправильную и заниматься сканированием тела. Конечно может и наврал, я не знаю. Но судя по всему джахнам действительно не учат.


На 20-ти дневных курсах рассказывается о джханах. На 10-ти дневных курсах для подавляющего большинства практикующих такая информация веротно будет излишней.
Другой вопрос, ведет ли данная техника к джханам?

----------


## Йен

> По поводу практики "анапаны", которой учит Гоенка:
> Я что-то не припомню, чтобы в суттах вообще встречалась медитация под названием "анапана" - в суттах описана медитация Анапанасати.
> Как учит Гоенка, нужно сосредоточиться на небольшом участке кожи под носом и наблюдать там ощущения - например тепло от дыхания. 
> А вот как начальные этапы практики Анапанасати описываются в суттах:
> 
> Как мы видим, никакого наблюдения за ощущениями под носом в сутте нет. Есть наблюдение длинного и короткого дыхания, наблюдение всего "тела дыхания" и т.д. Под словами "ощущая все тело" я понимаю "тело дыхания", как об этом говорится в комментариях и как меня учили в монастыре. В одной из сутт я помню такое сравнение (не уверен в абсолютной точности цитаты): монах наблюдает дыхание так же, как во время распила дерева плотник наблюдает одну точку, в которой дерево соприкасается с пилой - все тело пилы проходит через эту точку. 
> А начало медитации Анапанасати (наблюдение длинного и короткого дыхания) Гоенкой просто отбрасывается. На курсе по Сатипаттхана сутте Гоенка вскольз упоминает об этом, но во время обучения технике эти этапы отбрасываются.



Ну вообще анапанасати так и начинают - с осознавания ощущений соприкосновения воздуха при вдохе-выдохе и тела, в месте, где это лучше распознается. Под носом или в ноздрях и т.д. И меня так учили.  Иначе как распознать воздух - он же невидимый и без запаха. ) 
Можно еще поначалу считать вдохи-выдохи или слоганы типа "бхуддхо" использовать. Далее идем по сутте: распознаем длину, все тело и т.д.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.01.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Я бы не стал делать столь категоричные выводы. Без определенного уровня сосредоточения десять дней по 11 часов просто неотмедитировать. Есть определенные признаки сосредоточения и они отчасти контролируются инструктором ведущим курс. И только на базе этих признаков предлагается начать практику сканирования тела.


Это информация не соответствует действительности: на 10-ти дневном курсе практика "сканирования тела" начинается через 3 дня "анапаны", вне зависимости от наличия или отсутствия каких либо признаков у практикующих.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тогда хорошо. Сатипаттхану сутту гоенковцы перевели на русский.


Не только гоенковци.
Можно выделить несколько аматорских переводческих кругов текстов на русский. И каждый по своему и зачастую не с оригинала (не знаю перевели ли гоенковци непосредственно с пали, но специалисты по пали среди них есть)

И почему надо отдавать предпочтения именно какимто конкретным переводчикам ?

Положа руку на сердце, можно сказать, что на русский сейчас вообще есть только один перевод одного текста, такой что выполнен людьми имеющими соответствующее образование и необходимую квалификацию:
http://abhidhamma.ru/?page_id=351

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Ну вообще анапанасати так и начинают - с осознавания ощущений соприкосновения воздуха при вдохе-выдохе и тела, в месте, где это лучше распознается. Под носом или в ноздрях и т.д. И меня так учили.  Иначе как распознать воздух - он же невидимый и без запаха. ) 
> Можно еще поначалу считать вдохи-выдохи или слоганы типа "бхуддхо" использовать. Далее идем по сутте: распознаем длину, все тело и т.д.


На "анапане" наблюдают только ощущения под ноздрями - никаким распознаваниям длины вдоха-выдоха и т.д. не обучают.

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Главная, на мой взгляд, "потеря" випассаны-лайт это отсутствие, или недостаточный упор на отслеживании трилакшана. То есть, просто нечто "осознают". Некое бессмысленное "просто осознавание". А не осознают, что оно аничча, духкха, анатта.


Возможно это относится к другим "курсам осознанности", но распознаванию аничча на курсах Гоенки как раз обучают. Анната и дуккха - этих понятий слегка касаются, основной упор идет на аниччу.

----------


## Йен

> Также, при объяснении Патиччя саммупада - двенадцати звеньев взаимозависимого возникновения, утверждается, что для разрыва этой цепочки и выхода из колеса Самсары, необходимо разомкнуть звенья между пхассапаччая ведана и веданапаччая танха. Собственно вся техника Гоенки построена иенно на этом предположении и выполняется с этой целью. Если же мы посмотрим на слова Будды, то там говорится о том, что для выхода необходимо уничтожить неведение - авидджапаччая самкхара.


Помню, что встречал такие сутты, где освобождение достигается через прекращение жажды и далее по цепочке, ПС представлена в Каноне разными вариантами, а не только двенадцати звеньями.

----------


## Йен

> Возможно это относится к другим "курсам осознанности", но распознаванию аничча на курсах Гоенки как раз обучают. Анната и дуккха - этих понятий слегка касаются, основной упор идет на аниччу.


Тилаккхана связаны, если познать аничча, то приходит понимание анатта и дуккха )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.01.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Помню, что встречал такие сутты, где освобождение достигается через прекращение жажды и далее по цепочке, ПС представлена в Каноне разными вариантами, а не только двенадцати звеньями.


Да, есть более краткие описания цепочки взаимозависимого возникновения и взаимозависимого прекращения. Да, с прекращение неведения прекращается жажда.

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Тилаккхана связаны, если познать аничча, то приходит понимание анатта и дуккха )


С этим то никто и не спорит)) Кто-то сначала познает аничча, кто-то анатту, кто-то дуккху. Методика, при которой делается упор на аниччу - соответствует текстам сутт и вероятно лучше всего подходит для большинства практикующих.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Все остальные методы бхаваны - запрещены, в том числе и те, которые объясняет сам Гоенка (например такие практики кайя нупассаны, как кладбищенские созерцания, наблюдение непривлекательности тела). За их практику человека не допускают на длительные курсы и даже на служение на кухне. Также, на территории центра запрещено чтение сутт!


Да, это вызывает недоумение.




> Также, при объяснении Патиччя саммупада - двенадцати звеньев взаимозависимого возникновения, утверждается, что для разрыва этой цепочки и выхода из колеса Самсары, необходимо разомкнуть звенья между пхассапаччая ведана и веданапаччая танха.


Будда советовал начать именно с этого в Парилеяка сутте:

https://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipi....081.than.html




> Эта одни "техника" навязывается как панацея для всех практикующих, без учета личных особенностей, типа личности, наличия тех или иных преобладающих загрязнений ума и т.д.


Да, необходим личный подход, диагностика типа личности и подбор методов.




> Далее, насчет самой техники "сканировани тела". Гоенка считает, что эта техника основана на тексте Сатипаттхана сутты.


Истоки подхода Гоенки можно понять с помощью статьи У Ба Кхина:

https://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/.../wheel231.html




> Так что, опять здесь техника Гоенки не совпадает с текстом сутт. Какой из этого можно сделать вывод? Очевидно, что эта "единственно правильная техника" Гоенки - очередной новодел.


Если жестко использовать как критерий "совпадение-несовпадение", то так можно дойти до "раннего буддизма", будто бы основанного только на текстах сутт. Хотя без последующих текстов смысл сутт не был бы понятен.

Для оценки тех или иных утверждений Будда оставил в Махапариниббана сутте "четыре великих отношения".

А для оценки приемов практики есть опыт.

Многие мастера - от Сарипутты до современных учителей, - вырабатывали собственные приемы, и это нормально.

Методы Гоенки бывают полезны, и они бы не вызывали у меня вопросов, если бы не подавались как единственно верные.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Положа руку на сердце, можно сказать, что на русский сейчас вообще есть только один перевод одного текста, такой что выполнен людьми имеющими соответствующее образование и необходимую квалификацию:
> http://abhidhamma.ru/?page_id=351


Нет слов.

----------

Юй Кан (01.02.2018)

----------


## Ассаджи

> В одной из сутт я помню такое сравнение (не уверен в абсолютной точности цитаты): монах наблюдает дыхание так же, как во время распила дерева плотник наблюдает одну точку, в которой дерево соприкасается с пилой - все тело пилы проходит через эту точку.


Это из Патисамбхидамагги:




> [ The simile of the saw]
> 
> Sign (nimitta), in-breath, out-breath, are not the object of a single mind;
> One not knowing these three dhammas does not obtain development.
> Sign, in-breath, out-breath, are not the object of a single mind;
> One knowing well these three dhammas can then obtain development.
> 
> How is it that these three dhammas are not the supporting object of a single mind, that they are nevertheless not unrecognized, that mind does not become distracted, that he manifests endeavour, carries out a task and achieves a distinctive effect?
> 
> ...


https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=417.0

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет слов.


Уважаемый Ассаджи, никак не хочу принизить деятельность всех Переводчиков в общем, и каждого Переводчика в отдельности.

Но у меня речь идёт именно о наличии соответствующего образования (и даже опыта преподавания):
http://abhidhamma.ru/?page_id=495
К сожалении в русскоязычном пространстве это редкость.

И раз уж речь о организации Гоенка, то можно добавить, что их деятельность это не только курсы випассана по всему миру, но и курсы изучения пали в Индии.

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Методы Гоенки бывают полезны, и они бы не вызывали у меня вопросов, если бы не подавались как единственно верные.


Я бы сам с удовольствием прошел бы сейчас длительный курс у Гоенки - там созданы прекрасные условия для практики. Но ограничивать свою практику только тремя медитациями, которым учит Гоенка, особенно в том виде, в котором они преподаются - не считаю это правильным и подходящим для меня.

----------


## Йен

Валерий, а в каком из Гоенковских центров жили и работали? Язык общения родной или нет, если нет, то уровень достаточный для взаимопонимания? Просто из-за языковых проблем могут быть сложности с пониманием чего-то. 
Даже по этому форуму видно - приходят люди после курсов медитаций, включая випассану от Гоенки, вроде бы и курсы на родном языке, но здесь спрашивают - чем отличается випассана от саматхи. То ли объясняют на ретритах недостаточно, то ли попросту нет понимания.

----------


## Йен

> Я бы сам с удовольствием прошел бы сейчас длительный курс у Гоенки - там созданы прекрасные условия для практики. Но ограничивать свою практику только тремя медитациями, которым учит Гоенка, особенно в том виде, в котором они преподаются - не считаю это правильным и подходящим для меня.


Есть медитационные центры, где тебе предоставляют только условия для практики, платишь определенную сумму за день, живешь в отдельном доме, куда поесть до полудня приносят и медитируешь как умеешь. Если есть желание, то практикуешь методику этого центра и ходишь на интервью с учителем по утрам. 
Красота )

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Если жестко использовать как критерий "совпадение-несовпадение", то так можно дойти до "раннего буддизма", будто бы основанного только на текстах сутт. Хотя без последующих текстов смысл сутт не был бы понятен.
> Для оценки тех или иных утверждений Будда оставил в Махапариниббана сутте "четыре великих отношения".


В данном случае, я рассматривал это с позиции "то, что требует дополнительного пояснения" и "то, что не нуждается в дополнительном пояснении". Сатипаттхана сутту и Анапанасати сутту я рассматриваю как сутты практически не требующие дополнительно пояснения, т.к. там все предельно ясно. Поэтому я не принимаю методик, где во время практики Анапанасати нужно дышать через "энергетические центры", наблюдать как дыхание идет от носа до живота и т.п. Можете считать меня консерватором в этих вопросах))

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Есть медитационные центры, где тебе предоставляют только условия для практики, платишь определенную сумму за день, живешь в отдельном доме, куда поесть до полудня приносят и медитируешь как умеешь. Если есть желание, то практикуешь методику этого центра и ходишь на интервью с учителем по утрам. 
> Красота )


Да, у меня сейчас как раз началось строительство такого индивидуального медитативного центра - кути, для практики в затворничестве)).

----------


## Йен

> В данном случае, я рассматривал это с позиции "то, что требует дополнительного пояснения" и "то, что не нуждается в дополнительном пояснении". Сатипаттхана сутту и Анапанасати сутту я рассматриваю как сутты практически не требующие дополнительно пояснения, т.к. там все предельно ясно. Поэтому я не принимаю методик, где во время практики Анапанасати нужно дышать через "энергетические центры", наблюдать как дыхание идет от носа до живота и т.п. Можете считать меня консерватором в этих вопросах))


По-моему, анапанасати с сатипаттхана суттами - просто план-схемы и требуют довольно-таки подробных разъяснений для их практики )

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Валерий, а в каком из Гоенковских центров жили и работали? Язык общения родной или нет, если нет, то уровень достаточный для взаимопонимания? Просто из-за языковых проблем могут быть сложности с пониманием чего-то. 
> Даже по этому форуму видно - приходят люди после курсов медитаций, включая випассану от Гоенки, вроде бы и курсы на родном языке, но здесь спрашивают - чем отличается випассана от саматхи. То ли объясняют на ретритах недостаточно, то ли попросту нет понимания.


Дхамма Дуллабха в Подмосковье. Воспоминания о пребывании в центре, о служении в центре, об общении с практикующими. остались самые теплые))
Да, про отличие випассаны от самадхи на 10-ти дневных курсах, насколько я помню, ничего не говорится, возможно пара слов о том, что анапана помогает сосредоточить ум для последующей практики випассаны.

----------


## Йен

> Дхамма Дуллабха в Подмосковье. Воспоминания о пребывании в центре, о служении в центре, об общении с практикующими. остались самые теплые))
> Да, про отличие випассаны от самадхи на 10-ти дневных курсах, насколько я помню, ничего не говорится, возможно пара слов о том, что анапана помогает сосредоточить ум для последующей практики випассаны.


Есть вероятность, что в этом центре учат всякой сектантщине и отсебятине, а, например, випассану от Гоенки в Таиланде, Бирме или Индии преподают по другому?

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Есть вероятность, что в этом центре учат всякой сектанщине и отсебятине, а, например, випассану от Гоенки в Таиланде преподают по другому?


Обучение идет по магнитофонной записи курса, который проводил Гоенка. Эти записи едины для всех центров, поэтому "отсебятина" невозможна. Учителя, которые ведут курсы - они только отвечают на вопросы студентов.

----------

Владимир Б (06.02.2018)

----------


## Ассаджи

> В данном случае, я рассматривал это с позиции "то, что требует дополнительного пояснения" и "то, что не нуждается в дополнительном пояснении". Сатипаттхана сутту и Анапанасати сутту я рассматриваю как сутты практически не требующие дополнительно пояснения, т.к. там все предельно ясно. Поэтому я не принимаю методик, где во время практики Анапанасати нужно дышать через "энергетические центры", наблюдать как дыхание идет от носа до живота и т.п. Можете считать меня консерватором в этих вопросах))


Через две с половиной тысячи лет после времени жизни Будды любой перевод его слов, и любая трактовка, опираются на те или иные дополнительные тексты. Например, та же трактовка "тела" как "тела дыхания" - из Висуддхимагги. Я в этом смысле реалист  :Smilie:  и принимаю как неизбежность различие в истолкованиях.

Все, что я могу сделать с текстами - это постараться дойти до наиболее ранних и достоверных источников. Да и это не гарантирует мне стопроцентно верного истолкования.

Однажды я общался с прекрасной сердцем монахиней, которую до того зашугали в монастыре, что она боялась признаться, что отслеживает "колонну" дыхания в теле. Наученная опытом общения с монахами, она и от меня ожидала критики с ортодоксальных позиций.

Её вера в то, что развитие метты приводит к Ниббане, действительно меня озадачила, но насчет колонны дыхания - я попробовал, и мне тоже понравился такой вариант. Лишь бы развивались способность успокаивать ум и способность рассматривать явления.

Так и с гоенковцами - я с ними во многом не согласен, но мне есть за что их уважать.

----------

Ануруддха (01.02.2018), Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2018), Йен (01.02.2018), Михаил_ (01.02.2018), Фил (01.02.2018), Шуньшунь (01.02.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

> ...но насчет колонны дыхания - я попробовал, и мне тоже понравился такой вариант. Лишь бы развивались способность успокаивать ум и способность рассматривать явления.


А что это за колонна дыхания?

----------


## Михаил_

> А что это за колонна дыхания?


На определенном этапе практики - ощущение, видимо, стержня. Со временем это вроде проходит, ощущается только бинду, и со временем, и это проходит.

----------


## Йен

ПК достаточно гармоничен, в Суттане изложены, в основном, план-схемы и короткие описания терминов, в Абхиддхамме находим более подробный вариант Суттаны с введением новых понятий, в комментариях объяснения еще подробнее. Ко всему этому можно отнести и неканонические, но авторитетные труды известных учителей, признаваемые традицией или разработки с неканоническими объектами, типа "стенка живота".
Хотя и всего этого книжного изобилия обычно недостаточно, для ясного понимания и успешной практики, поэтому рано или поздно придется искать опытного наставника, чтобы на пальцах показал что к чему, исправил ошибки и т.д.. Сейчас достаточно центров преподающих различные методики. Если Гоенка не подходит, то можно и другие варианты попробовать. Здесь, конечно, нужен наставник - арья, хотя бы из числа тех, кто создавал и практиковал данный метод, а таких найти уже проблема и можно нарваться на фэйки. Но кто сказал, что будет легко и все сразу получится, может придется и кучу времени слить на неверную практику )

----------

Ануруддха (01.02.2018), Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2018)

----------


## Ассаджи

> А что это за колонна дыхания?


Как бы видеть в теле светлую колонну дыхания, от носоглотки до диафрагмы. И улавливаешь воздух как опору, и заодно видно, когда что-то зажимается или искривляется.

----------

PampKin Head (06.02.2018), Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2018)

----------


## Йен

> Как бы видеть в теле светлую колонну дыхания, от носоглотки до диафрагмы. И улавливаешь воздух как опору, и заодно видно, когда что-то зажимается или искривляется.


Напоминает метод аджана Ли, только у него он более развит - дыхание по всему телу распространяется в итоге.

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Через две с половиной тысячи лет после времени жизни Будды любой перевод его слов, и любая трактовка, опираются на те или иные дополнительные тексты. Например, та же трактовка "тела" как "тела дыхания" - из Висуддхимагги. Я в этом смысле реалист  и принимаю как неизбежность различие в истолкованиях.
> Все, что я могу сделать с текстами - это постараться дойти до наиболее ранних и достоверных источников. Да и это не гарантирует мне стопроцентно верного истолкования.





> Напоминает метод аджана Ли, только у него он более развит - дыхание по всему телу распространяется в итоге.


В принципе, если придерживаться трактовки слов Анапанасати сутты:



> (3) Он тренируется вдыхать, ощущая все тело,
> он тренируется выдыхать, ощущая все тело.
> (4) Он тренируется вдыхать, успокаивая деятельность всего тела,
> он тренируется выдыхать, успокаивая деятельность всего тела,


именно как физического тела, а не как тела дыхания, то тогда техника Гоенки соответствует текстам сутт (не в полной мере конечно). Поэтапное сканирование тела, которому обучают на 10-ти дневных курсов является начальной тренировкой, по мере практики развивается способность ощущать все тело во время одного вдоха и выдоха - этому, как я слышал, обучают уже на длительных курсах, также как и дыханию через всю поверхность тела.

----------

Ассаджи (05.02.2018), Шуньяананда (06.02.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

Меня как то заинтересовал вопрос про *breath as a concept* Я так понимаю, что не надо на общих и индивидуальных характеристиках акцентировать внимание....




> To begin meditating, sit in a comfortable position and try to be aware of the breath as it enters and leaves the body through the nostrils. You should be able to feel it either just below the nose or somewhere around the nostrils. Do not follow the breath into the body or out of the body, because then you will not be able to perfect your concentration. Just be aware of the breath at the most obvious place it brushes against or touches, either the top of the upper lip or around the nostrils. Then you will be able to develop and perfect your concentration.
> 
> Do not pay attention to the individual characteristics (sabhàva-lakkhaõa), general characteristics (samma¤¤a- lakkhaõa) or colour of the nimitta (sign of concentration). The individual characteristics are the characteristics of the four elements in the breath: hardness, roughness,  owing, heat, supporting, pushing, etc. The general characteristics are the impermanent (anicca), suffering (dukkha), or non-self (anattà) characteristics of the breath. This means do not note ‘in, out, impermanent’, or ‘in, out, suffering’, or ‘in, out, non-self’. Simply be aware of the in-and-out *breath as a concept*.
> 
> The concept of the breath is the object of mindful- ness-of-breathing. It is this object you must concentrate on to develop concentration. As you concentrate on the concept of the breath in this way, and if you practised this meditation in a previous life, and developed some pàramãs, you will easily be able to concentrate on the in-and-out breath.





> 2. ‘Breathing in a short breath he knows, “I am breathing in a short breath”, breathing out a short breath he knows, “I am breathing out a short breath”.’
> 
> At this stage you have to develop awareness of whether the in-and-out breaths are long or short. ‘Long’ or ‘short’ here *do not refer to length in feet and inches, but length in time, the duration*.


(c) *K&S*

----------


## PampKin Head

> именно как физического тела, а не как тела дыхания


оно изначально у Вас должно быть спокойно, физ тело...

у Па Аук Саяду аналогично



> ... 1. Breathing in a long breath he knows, “I am breathing in a long breath”, or breathing out a long breath he knows, “I am breathing out a long breath”.
> 2. Breathing in a short breath he knows, “I am breathing in a short breath”, or breathing out a short breath he knows, “I am breathing out a short breath”.
> 3. “Experiencing the whole *breath body* I will breathe in”, thus he trains himself, and, “Experiencing the whole *breath body* I will breathe out”, thus he trains himself.
> 4. “*Calming the breath body* I will breathe in”, thus he trains himself, and, “Calming the breath body I will breathe out”, thus he trains himself.’





> 3. ‘“Experiencing the *whole breath body* I will breathe in”, thus he trains himself and, “Experiencing the whole breath body I will breathe out”, thus he trains himself.’
> 
> Here the Buddha is instructing you to be aware of the *whole breath from beginning to end*.





> Question 1.1: How do we, in the four stages of mindfulness-of-breathing (ànàpànasati), decide when to go from one stage to another?
> 
> Answer 1.1: The Buddha taught mindfulness-of- breathing step by step: *long breath, short breath, whole breath and subtle breath*, only for easy understanding. At the time of actual practice, all four stages may occur at the same time. For example, when the breath is long, we should try to know the whole breath; when the breath is short, we should try to know the whole breath too. This should be done only when the concentration has improved, for example, when you can concentrate for about half an hour. Then, if you can concentrate on the whole long breath, and the whole short breath for about one hour, the breath will automatically become subtle, and you can change to concentrate on the subtle breath. If the breath does not become subtle, you should just concentrate on the breath. You must not make the breath subtle on purpose nor make it long or short on purpose. In this way, all the four stages are included in a single stage. At the fourth stage, the breath becomes only subtle. It does not cease entirely. The breath ceases entirely only at the fourth jhàna. This is the subtlest stage.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> В принципе, если придерживаться трактовки слов Анапанасати сутты:
> 
> именно как физического тела, а не как тела дыхания, то тогда техника Гоенки соответствует текстам сутт (не в полной мере конечно). Поэтапное сканирование тела, которому обучают на 10-ти дневных курсов является начальной тренировкой, по мере практики развивается способность ощущать все тело во время одного вдоха и выдоха - этому, как я слышал, обучают уже на длительных курсах, также как и дыханию через всю поверхность тела.


в йоге базовые понятия -ньяса и самьяма.упрщенно касание и длительная концентрация.сначало ньясой обнаруживают,потом многократно касаються ввипасане.
похлже на электрон,который двигается столь быстро что и ньяса и самьяма его труднораздичимы.поэтапное сканирование-ньяса,приводит к более тонким иполным ощущениям -самьяме.
тоесть кино такое и с такой скоростью что из кадриков ньясы возникает целое.

----------


## Йен

> оно изначально у Вас должно быть спокойно, физ тело...
> 
> у Па Аук Саяду аналогично


Почему оно должно быть спокойным изначально? )
Учителя объясняют, что тело дыхания связано с физическим и когда оно успокаивается, то спокойно и физическое.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Учителя объясняют, что тело дыхания связано с физическим и когда оно успокаивается, то спокойно и физическое.


Предполагаю, что химически это связано с углекислым газом. При спокойном дыхании, в крови повышается уровень углекислого газа за счет уменьшения глубины дыхания (и это хорошо и правильно). А углекислый газ, в медицинской терминологии, является мощным вазодилататором, т.е. расширяет сосуды, расслабляет гладкую мускулатуру и увеличивает доставку к тканям кислорода.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Почему оно должно быть спокойным изначально? )
> Учителя объясняют, что т*ело дыхания связано с физически*м и когда оно успокаивается, то спокойно и физическое.


Садясь в лотос/полулотос, успокаивается тело. Успокаиваясь, тело успокаивает ум и дыхание.

----------


## Йен

> Садясь в лотос/полулотос, успокаивается тело. Успокаиваясь, тело успокаивает ум и дыхание.


Если простое сидение в лотосе успокаивает тело дыхания и ум, то зачем тогда их намеренно успокаивать вдыхая и выдыхая )




> (4) Он тренируется вдыхать, успокаивая деятельность всего тела,
> он тренируется выдыхать, успокаивая деятельность всего тела, 
> (8) Он тренируется вдыхать, успокаивая умственную деятельность,
> он тренируется выдыхать, успокаивая умственную деятельность.


К тому же анапанасати можно и при ходьбе практиковать.

----------


## PampKin Head

Сати при ходьбе практиковать можно, дхьяны - нет. А реальный покой - это дхьяны.

----------


## Йен

> Сати при ходьбе практиковать можно, дхьяны - нет. А реальный покой - это дхьяны.


Сосредоточение обретается, только какая джхана не указывается.


Чанкама сутта: Медитация при ходьбе


[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, есть эти пять полезностей медитации при ходьбе. Какие пять? (1) Человек становится способен [длительно] путешествовать [пешком]. (2) Он становится способным в усердии. (3) Он становится здоровым. (4) То, что он съел, выпил, поглотил, и распробовал, правильно переваривается. (5) *Сосредоточение* , обретаемое с помощью медитации при ходьбе, длится долго. Таковы пять полезностей медитации при ходьбе».

----------

Ассаджи (08.02.2018), Шуньшунь (08.02.2018)

----------


## Ассаджи

Из Венангапура сутты (AN III 63).

    “But, Master Gotama, what is the celestial high and luxurious bed that at present you gain at will, without trouble or difficulty?”

    “Here, brahmin, when I am dwelling in dependence on a village or town, in the morning I dress, take my bowl and robe, and enter that village or town for alms. After the meal, when I have returned from the alms round, I enter a grove. I collect some grass or leaves that I find there into a pile and then sit down. Having folded my legs crosswise and straightened my body, I establish mindfulness in front of me. Then, secluded from sensual pleasures, secluded from unwholesome states, I enter and dwell in the first jhāna, which consists of rapture and pleasure born of seclusion, accompanied by thought and examination. With the subsiding of thought and examination, I enter and dwell in the second jhāna, which has internal placidity and unification of mind and consists of rapture and pleasure born of concentration, without thought and examination. With the fading away as well of rapture, I dwell equanimous and, mindful and clearly comprehending, I experience pleasure with the body; I enter and dwell in the third jhāna of which the noble ones declare: ‘He is equanimous, mindful, one who dwells happily.’ With the abandoning of pleasure and pain, and with the previous passing away of joy and dejection, I enter and dwell in the fourth jhāna, neither painful nor pleasant, which has purification of mindfulness by equanimity.

    “When I am in such a state, if I walk back and forth, on that occasion my walking back and forth is celestial. If I am standing, on that occasion my standing is celestial. If I am sitting, on that occasion my sitting is celestial. If I lie down, on that occasion this is my celestial high and luxurious bed. This is that celestial high and luxurious bed that at present I can gain at will, without trouble or difficulty.”

Примечание Бхиккху Бодхи:

_so ce ahaṃ, brāhmaṇa, evaṃbhūto caṅkamāmi, dibbo me eso tasmiṃ samaye caṅkamo hoti_
"Mp says that his walking back and forth is celestial when, having entered the four jhānas, he walks back and forth; and his walking back and forth is celestial when, after emerging from the four jhānas, he walks back and forth. This seems to imply that walking can occur even with the mind in jhāna. This, however, is contradicted by the dominant understanding that jhāna is a state of uninterrupted absorption in an object, in which case intentional movements like walking would not be possible. Mp-ṭ explains the first case of Mp (walking after entering the jhānas) to mean that he walks back and forth immediately after emerging from the jhāna, while the second case (walking after emerging) to mean that he walks back and forth after having emerged some time earlier. The same explanation holds for the divine and the noble beds."

https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?to...13124#msg13124

----------

PampKin Head (20.03.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

Схожу ка не 10-ти дневный курс в декабре, заряжу батарейки.

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Сати при ходьбе практиковать можно, дхьяны - нет. А реальный покой - это дхьяны.


Для практики джхан при ходьбе можно практиковать метод, которому меня научил Махатхера Арьянанда:
Пройдя дорожку для медитации в одну сторону, остановиться. Некоторое время практиковать медитацию стоя для развития или укрепления сосредоточения. Пройти дорожку для медитации в другую сторону и снова остановиться. Некоторое время практиковать медитацию стоя для развития или укрепления сосредоточения. И т.д. 
При наступлении джханового состояния во время ходьбы - остановиться и войти в джхану. И далее практиковать джхану стоя. По личному опыту - по мере углубления сосредоточения скорость ходьбы становиться все медленней и медленней, пока тело естественным образом не останавливается. Один раз у меня даже было так, что тело остановилось в момент, когда я стоял на одной ноге, в процессе переноса второй ноги для того, чтобы сделать шаг. Сколько я так простоял - не известно, т.к. восприятия времени не было.
Джхана, достигаемая во время ходьбы длиться дольше. При ослаблении джханы можно сесть и снова углубить джхановое состояние. Только возможно нужно будет до начала медитации подготовить место для сидячей медитации с одного из краев дорожки для медитации. В монастыре НаУяна, для этого у многих дорожек для медитации, сделаны бетонные "стулья" для сидячей медитации.




Вероятно, для развития джханы лучше предпочесть медленную или очень медленную ходьбу. Хотя, если при медленной ходьбе наступает состояние сонливости, то можно взбодрить ум более быстрой ходьбой. По личному опыту, можно ходить быстро, если идет сосредоточение на "медленном" объекте медитации - например на дыхании или на буд-дхо, наблюдаемом в ритме дыхания.

----------

PampKin Head (10.09.2018), Ануруддха (09.09.2018), Иван З. (12.09.2018), Харуказе (10.09.2018), Юй Кан (09.09.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> По-моему, анапанасати с сатипаттхана суттами - просто план-схемы и требуют довольно-таки подробных разъяснений для их практики )


Я немного не то имел ввиду. Конечно, это только схемы. Но если в схеме написано, что следующий этап - 
"Он тренируется вдыхать, ощущая восторг,
он тренируется выдыхать, ощущая восторг."
А нам вместо этого говорят - наблюдайте энергетические центры, то это не согласуется даже с "план-схемой", не говоря уже о подробных древних комментариях.
Хотя, сейчас я совсем не столь категоричен, и считаю, что для разных типов практикующих, их Учитель может предложить практики той же анапанасати, существенно отличающейся от оригинального описания.

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

Узнал одну новость - от традиции Гоенки скоро откроется монастырь в Индии. Честно говоря, рад такой новости - судя по строго организованной ретритной системе, можно ожидать, что это будет монастырь с серьезно практикующими монахами, для которых созданы все условия для благоприятной практики. Стать монахом там можно будет пройдя два 45-ти дневных курса (перед этим 10-ти дневные, курс по сатипаттхане, 20-ти дневные, 30-ти дневные). Возможно, там будут разрешены и другие практики кроме вейдана-нупассана. Тогда вообще хорошо.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Правильные взгляды формирует изучение сутр или нет? 
> Вот например человек приехал на ритрит. На нем 10 дней сканировал тело, соблюдал упосатху. Неужели он постигнет 4БИ, сам по себе или взаимозависимость на собственном опыте? Они же дистанцируются от буддизма! Какой опыт может получить не буддист?


Вероятно не постигнет, но может получить опыт, который просто поможет переживать жизненные невзгоды и трудности: "И это тоже пройдет", быть чуть менее привязанным к удовольствиям, быть спокойнее, быть нравственнее, быть менее склонным к отвращению. Я конечно прежде всего говорю о регулярно практикующих гоенковцах. Особенно впечатляют изменения, которые происходят с практикующими в тюрьмах https://youtu.be/dWzULU-h8Bo. Пусть он останется не буддистом - буддистом он и так бы не стал, но он получит некоторую пользу от буддийской практики медитации. Небольшая часть из практикующих в конце концов начинает интересоваться буддизмом и становиться в том числе хорошими, практикующими монахами. Это разве плохо? Я считаю, что это очень достойный результат.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2018), Дордже (10.10.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Вложение 22594


Для кого ловушки с гвоздями на крыше, для обезьян? Очень странно такое для монастыря.




> Узнал одну новость - от традиции Гоенки скоро откроется монастырь в Индии. Честно говоря, рад такой новости - судя по строго организованной ретритной системе, можно ожидать, что это будет монастырь с серьезно практикующими монахами, для которых созданы все условия для благоприятной практики. Стать монахом там можно будет пройдя два 45-ти дневных курса (перед этим 10-ти дневные, курс по сатипаттхане, 20-ти дневные, 30-ти дневные). Возможно, там будут разрешены и другие практики кроме вейдана-нупассана. Тогда вообще хорошо.


От какой Никаи будет постриг? Или это какие-то небуддийские гоенко-монахи будут?

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Для кого ловушки с гвоздями на крыше, для обезьян? Очень странно такое для монастыря.


Там не гвозди,т.е. они не острые, а защита от обезьян - иначе они просто порвут эту "крышу" от дождя или будут сидеть на ней, мешая практикующим.




> Для кого ловушки с гвоздями на крыше, для обезьян? Очень странно такое для монастыря.
> От какой Никаи будет постриг? Или это какие-то небуддийские гоенко-монахи будут?


Насчет монастыря - уверен, что это не от какой либо из существующих Никай. Особенно судя по фразам:
"Дар Будды Дхаммы для человечества является неполным без учреждения Бхиккху Сангхи. Это требует того, чтобы по крайней мере одна такая Сангха возникла здесь, в Индии в соответствии с чистотой Дхаммы, которую видели здесь (вероятно имеется в виду две остальные части проекта, в рамках которого создается монастырь), и этот проект также должен быть идеальным! Именно этот идеал преследуют основатели Араньи....
С другой стороны, если бы в Индии существовали монахи и монастыри, неизвестно согласились бы они на создание такого монастыря и разрешили бы миссию Гоенка-джи который является мирянином?"
"Как и в центрах Випассаны, мы стараемся не допускать какого-либо подобия религиозности или ритуалов... Мы также находим это в согласии с суттами"
(перевод Гугл-переводчика в моей обработке - так что это подобие перевода)) 
Собственно вот сайт монастыря: http://www.vipassanaaranya.org/home, где можно прочитать подробнее и откуда я взял текст.

----------

Антарадхана (09.09.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> От какой Никаи будет постриг? Или это какие-то небуддийские гоенко-монахи будут?


Как понятно из моего предыдущего сообщения - постриг не от Никаи. Но здесь то они как раз каноничны - в Каноне, насколько я знаю, нет упоминания о разделении на какие либо Никаи, прослеживается только разделение на монахов живущих в лесу и монахов живущих в деревне. В Винае есть упоминание о разделении на общины и о принадлежности монахов к какой либо конкретной общине, но судя по всему там под словом община подразумевается не Никая, а конкретный монастырь ("община с общей декламацией [Патимоккхи]"). При создании монастыря, главное - чтобы выполнялись необходимые условия для формирования новой общины (монастыря) - 4 полноправных монаха.
Получается, что скорее современное разделение на Никаи не является каноничным.

----------

Иван З. (12.09.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Как понятно из моего предыдущего сообщения - постриг не от Никаи. Но здесь то они как раз каноничны - в Каноне, насколько я знаю, нет упоминания о разделении на какие либо Никаи, прослеживается только разделение на монахов живущих в лесу и монахов живущих в деревне. В Винае есть упоминание о разделении на общины и о принадлежности монахов к какой либо конкретной общине, но судя по всему там под словом община подразумевается не Никая, а конкретный монастырь ("община с общей декламацией [Патимоккхи]"). При создании монастыря, главное - чтобы выполнялись необходимые условия для формирования новой общины (монастыря) - 4 полноправных монаха.
> Получается, что скорее современное разделение на Никаи не является каноничным.


Речь о правомерности пострига. Сдается мне, что это будут не буддийские монахи, а свой "лунапарк".

----------


## Shus

> При создании монастыря, главное - чтобы выполнялись необходимые условия для формирования новой общины (монастыря) - 4 полноправных монаха.


Нет. Главное - установление симы. Иначе ни упасампады, ни упостахи для монахов. Ну и всего остального, что относится к сангхакамме. И это винайное.

Деление на никаи (а на самом деле на множество еще более мелких сообществ) во многом связано с непризнанием "чужих" сим.

P.S. У Гоенки в Мумбае уже есть храм с мощами: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F...B0%D0%BD%D1%8B (купол, кстати, сильно впечатляет).
Теперь монастырь с монахами будет. :Smilie:

----------

Ануруддха (10.09.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Речь о правомерности пострига. Сдается мне, что это будут не буддийские монахи, а свой "лунапарк".


Если будет все по правилам - 4 полноправных монаха для основания монастыря, сима, Упаджайя отвечающий необходимым требованиям и т.д - то все будет правомерно. Как я слышал, на 60-ти дневном курсе в Индии учителем является монах, которого считают арахантом. 
И есть вероятность, что таких монахов даже будут признавать традиционные Никаи, судя по словам с их сайта:
"Имея возможность обратиться к группам монахов и мирян в Бирме, Шри-Ланке и Таиланде, Гуруджи (Гоенка) сумел успокоить их в отношении того, чему он учит, и даже заслужил их похвалы". (Vipassana Patrika Sangrah, том 8, стр. 63)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.09.2018), Иван З. (12.09.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

А эти 4 монаха сами где/у кого/в какой Никае получали свои обеты?

----------


## Ануруддха

> P.S. У Гоенки в Мумбае уже есть храм с мощами: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F...B0%D0%BD%D1%8B (купол, кстати, сильно впечатляет).
> Теперь монастырь с монахами будет.


Хотел сказать "чистый Шведагон", а так оно и есть  :Wink: . 8000 медитирующих внутри - это сильно.

Пагода Шведагон в Бирме:

----------

PampKin Head (10.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (10.09.2018)

----------


## Shus

> Хотел сказать "чистый Шведагон", а так оно и есть . 8000 медитирующих внутри - это сильно.


Реплик Шведагона в мире очень много (даже в Индонезии есть). Но в натуральную величину или близко к этому, КМК, всего две (вторая - в Нейпьидо).

А зал там впечатляет - и размерами и акустикой. Купол сделан по-честному: никакого бетона/раствора, все в распор.

----------


## Bhikkhu_sitala

Здравствуйте все
хочу поделиться своим опытом, в свое время, будучи монахом, я долгое время пытался достичь чего нибудь, успокоения или может быть сосредоточенности, но всегда ударялся в тупик, ничего не получалось. 
Много раз бывал в медитационных центрах, но все как то не получалось. Однажды, в очередной раз попав в медитационный центр, встретился с инструктором который говорил только на бирманском языке. К тому времени говорил уже немного, и это наверное помогло, объяснил он мне что надо воздерживаться от разговоров вообще, и как вы могли догадаться, это и помогло, в течении трех дней, говорил только с ним, следовал его инструкциям, если что то делал не правильно, он поправлял, и вот в конце третьего дня что то произошло. Не буду говорить что именно, так как сам не понял, но понравилось. И с тех пор ничего больше не было к сожалению. 
Суть в том что когда будете на курсах, старайтесь хранить молчание, не общайтесь ни с кем кроме инструктора. 
Желаю удачи

----------

Ануруддха (11.09.2018), Шуньшунь (14.09.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Суть в том что когда будете на курсах, старайтесь хранить молчание, не общайтесь ни с кем кроме инструктора. 
> Желаю удачи


На курсах Гоенки молчание является одним из важнейших дисциплинарных правил - при необходимости можно переговорить только с менеджером курса или задать вопросы по практике помощнику учителя. И абсолютно согласен, что молчание - крайне важно. 

Если смотреть по суттам, то там есть фразы Будды типа: "Монахи, собираясь вместе или храните молчание или говорите только о Дхамме". Также есть истории о шумных монахах, которых крайне порицал Будда, вплоть до изгнания.

----------

Иван З. (12.09.2018)

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Нет. Главное - установление симы. Иначе ни упасампады, ни упостахи для монахов.


Как я понимаю, функцию симы и медитационного зала можно совместить в одном помещении, такое помещение там есть.

----------


## Shus

> Как я понимаю, функцию симы и медитационного зала можно совместить в одном помещении, такое помещение там есть.


Правила установления границ священной территории «сима» согласно Винае и ее комментариям

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Правила установления границ священной территории «сима» согласно Винае и ее комментариям


Вы имеете в виду сима, как граница монастыря (общины), как я понял? Это то, что видимо называется саманасамвасасима? Как  я также понял из статьи, только об этой симе говориться в Винае. Я говорил о сима сала (вероятно это называется кхандасима), как о зале для проведения монашеских процедур. 
Думаю, что саманасамвасасима там точно определена. Ведь даже при проведении ретрита на новом месте проводится подобие процедуры установления границ - менеджер курса трижды обходит границы территории, на которой будет проходить ретрит, неся в руках включенный магнитофон, со специальными песнопениями Гоенки.
Была ли проведена процедура, которая выполняется перед строительством сима сала в Шри-Ланке и Тайланде, когда территория будущей симы размечается на квадраты и в каждом из этих квадратов монах (обычно в процедуре участвует не один монах, так что одновременно идет работа с несколькими квадратами) должен прочитать определенный текст.

----------

Shus (11.09.2018)

----------


## Vito

Мира и гармонии всем!

Послезавра первый раз еду на 20ти-дненый ретрит в один из центров Випассаны по Гоенке.
Разумеется до этого были десятидневные, Сатипаттана Сутта, и несколько раз прислугой.

----------

PampKin Head (09.10.2018), Ануруддха (08.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (09.10.2018), Евгений по (08.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

В декабре отправлюсь на 10-ти дневный. 

Заценю американский центр. Последний раз сидел в Дхарамсале.

----------

Ануруддха (09.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (09.10.2018)

----------


## Абхиван

> В декабре отправлюсь на 10-ти дневный. 
> 
> Заценю американский центр. Последний раз сидел в Дхарамсале.


Для практиков ваджраяны нужно придумать семидневную випасану, чтобы они не нарушали вторичные тантрические обеты. Практикам ваджраяны нельзя находиться в одном помещении вместе со шраваками больше семи дней  - " жить вместе под одной крышей в течение семи дней с тем, кто верует только в Хинаяну – пятый грубый проступок " ( Сакья Пандита Кунга Жалцанба ).

----------


## PampKin Head

Во-первых, Калама сутта, и Господь Будда рекомендовал всём всех проверять на личном опыте. (с чего бы махаянское монашеское правило вдруг стало и правилом практикующих Ваджраяны?)

Во-вторых, практик Ваджраяны должен трансформировать и такое.

В-третьих, есть же история, как Далай-Лама 14-й отправлял своих монахов именно на 10-ти дневной ретрит.

----------


## Абхиван

Я писал не о " махаянском монашеском правиле ", а о вторичном тантрическом обете.
В списке восьми вторичных тантрических обетов, или " восьми грубых действий (sbom-po) ", оно обычно идет под 6-м номером, и касается оно всех практикующих высшую тантру, а не одних только монахов.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я писал не о " махаянском монашеском правиле ", а о вторичном тантрическом обете.
> В списке восьми вторичных тантрических обетов, или " восьми грубых действий (sbom-po) ", оно обычно идет под 6-м номером, и касается оно всех практикующих высшую тантру, а не одних только монахов.


Т.е. Далай Лама 14, отправив своих монахов на курс Випассаны, понудил их к нарушению общемахаянских правил, так и тантрических самай?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.10.2018)

----------


## Абхиван

> Т.е. Далай Лама 14, отправив своих монахов на курс Випассаны, понудил их к нарушению общемахаянских правил, так и тантрических самай?


Я Вам уже писал, что речь шла о тантрических обетах, а не об " общемахаянских правилах ". Были ли среди тех монахов практики тантры, Вы не знаете. К тому же , они исполняли наказ своего гуру, а не сами решили отправиться на випассану. Чем руководствовался Далай Лама 14-й, какие цели он преследовал и кого он отправил на випассану, я не знаю. А Вы разве входите в число тех монахов?
Даже если бы Далай Лама 14-й понудил их к нарушению тантрических самай, в чем я сильно сомневаюсь, это действие не отменяет необходимость исполнять ( другими практиками тантры ) этом обет.

----------


## Ануруддха

А где вы прочитали, что на курсах по Випассане практикующие "веруют только в Хинаяну"? :Wink:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я Вам уже писал, что речь шла о тантрических обетах, а не об " общемахаянских правилах ". Были ли среди тех монахов практики тантры, Вы не знаете. К тому же , они исполняли наказ своего гуру, а не сами решили отправиться на випассану. Чем руководствовался Далай Лама 14-й, какие цели он преследовал и кого он отправил на випассану, я не знаю. А Вы разве входите в число тех монахов?


Конечно же знаю. В Намгьеле нет "просто общемахаянских монахов".




> Даже если бы Далай Лама 14-й понудил их к нарушению тантрических самай, в чем я сильно сомневаюсь, это действие не отменяет необходимость исполнять ( другими практиками тантры ) этом обет.


Угу, также как и обет "хинаянских" бхикку не пользоваться колесными повозками ака транспорт. И хинаянскими  ака тибетские монахи с их линией приемственности Винаи тоже.

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, простой вопрос:  а линия приемственности Винаи у тибетских монахов, она же не махаянская, а хинаянская (Mūlasarvāstivāda Vinaya). Не так ли? Прибывая под одной крышей более семи дней с самим собой у них проблем не возникает?

P.S. Можете считать меня нарушителем вторичной самайи, который проведет 10 дней под одной крышей с предполагаемыми последователями того, что некоторые граждане считают Хинаяной.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.10.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кюнзик Шамар Ринпоче  также рекомендовал ретриты по випассана буддийских линий ЮВА.

----------


## Vito

> В декабре отправлюсь на 10-ти дневный. 
> 
> Заценю американский центр. Последний раз сидел в Дхарамсале.


Так я в Американском и восседал. Вот только сегодня вернулся.
Мой центр https://www.patapa.dhamma.org в Jesup, Georgia. третий ретрит я там.
Условия конечно-же изумительные, что и говорить

----------

Ануруддха (24.12.2018), Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

Done. Sabbe Mangalam...

----------

Ануруддха (24.12.2018), Владимир Николаевич (24.12.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так я в Американском и восседал. Вот только сегодня вернулся.
> Мой центр https://www.patapa.dhamma.org в Jesup, Georgia. третий ретрит я там.
> Условия конечно-же изумительные, что и говорить


В http://www.kunja.dhamma.org/index.html в WA в следующем году забабахают пагоду с медитационными клетушками!

----------


## Vito

Привет и Мира всем!
Давно здесь не был. Создам я отдельную тему, где своим опытом хочу вкраце поделиться.
Очень долгое время, 12 лет, я лично по сути блуждал в иллюзиях, как нарик  :Smilie: 
Только в прошлом году постиг элементарное

Если кому-то пригодится, будет очень здорово!

----------


## PampKin Head

Ну что, уважаемые, кто и когда на следующий заход? Думаю запланировать на сентябрь.

----------


## PampKin Head

Подтвердили мне заявку на осенний ретрит в Аналаске, штат Вашингтон. 

Там будут достраивать гигантскую ступу с клетушками для практики. Замедитирую в ее тени!

----------


## Vito

PampKin Head, поздравляю! Никогда в том центре не был.

Вот кстати фото-видео именно с того "твоего" центра  :Smilie: 




Я тоже только что на днях получил подтверждение на осенний специальный ретрит только для старых студентов у нас, в Dhamma Patāpa , Jesup, Georgia.
С 16го октября ретрит, он хоть и 10 дней, но считается длинный, Special 10-Day, т.е. трбования, как к 20ти дневному.
В этом году они не проводят длинные, типа, чтобы не "конкурировать" с Техасским центром.

Мне говорили, что в феврале-марте 2020го года у нас в Dhamma Patāpa 30ти дневный собираются провести. 
Пока ещё расписание на следующий год не публиковали.

Обязательно поеду! Даже если ради этого с работой придётся распрощаться  :Smilie:

----------

PampKin Head (21.05.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

@*Vito* думаю в следующем году затестить центры в северной Калифорнии.

----------


## PampKin Head

Onalaska, WA. Dhamma Kunja. [september 10 days, 2019] done.

----------

Ануруддха (05.10.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

Уважаемые, вопрос: 
- дискурс какого дня 10-ти дневного курса вам заходит наиболее глубоко?

----------


## Саян

Что можно сказать о человеке, который два раза окончил школу, но так и не смог получить аттестат?  
Как минимум, что его способность к обучению слаба и его знания могут быть ошибочными.
Гоенка учился у У Ба Хина 17 лет, но так и не просветлился. 
Это серьезный повод сомневаться в его способности родить эффективное учение. 
Как считаете?

(следует все же отметить, что это аргумент к личности, и парировать им можно только культ личности, но никак не само учение)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что можно сказать о человеке, который два раза окончил школу, но так и не смог получить аттестат?  
> Как минимум, что его способность к обучению слаба и его знания могут быть ошибочными.
> Гоенка учился у У Ба Хина 17 лет, но так и не просветлился. 
> Это серьезный повод сомневаться в его способности родить эффективное учение. 
> Как считаете?


Не берясь судить о достижениях других, но Шри Гоенка - хотябы буддист.
Имел наставника, линию преемственности, учил традиционной практике. Действительно традиционной, а не выдаваемым западными неофитами околобуддизма  за "настоящий буддизм" собственные прочтения  переводов (причём зачастую выполненных вне традиций Будд Дхармы\Дхаммы и часто вообще необразованными в Будд Дхарме\Дхамме людьми) да изыскания исследователей одно другого альтернативней.

----------


## Yagmort

повторюсь, что центры Гоенки ими самими не расцениваются, как буддистские. я был в их головном центре Дхаммагири, в Игатпуре в 2012 и там нет ни одной статуи Будды, всё предельно обезличено, за исключением персоны самого Гоенки. инструктор на мой вопрос, являются ли они буддистами, ответил отрицательно. центры випассаны Гоенки - это внерелигиозные учреждения. в своё время я попался на том, что думал, раз випассана - практика буддистская, то и всё остальное - тоже буддистское. вы не найдёте упоминаний о том, что Гоенка причислял свои центры и себя самого к буддизму.

----------


## Саян

Как же это связать с тем, что на каждой лекции упоминается учение Будды, как образец для действия и подражания? 
Я пока для себя сделал вывод, что секта Гоенки дает учение Будды согласно палийскому канону, но позиционирует себя как четко нерелигиозное. Одно другому ведь не мешает. Будда не требовал ставить его статуи :Smilie:  Зато в религии ритуалы - практически обязательный атрибут. Буддизм считается религией. Получается, на вопрос "Гоенка - это буддизм?" следует отвечать нет. На вопрос "Дает ли Гоенка учение Будды?" - да.

----------


## Yagmort

я бы не говорил про всё учение Будды. он преподаёт буддисткую технику медитации во внерелигиозном ключе, часто повторяя, что она подходит всем, независимо от вероисповедания. говоря о випассане в целом, на курсах Гоенки свет клином не сошёлся. в ЮВА достаточно монастырей, предланающих пройти курс випассаны.

----------


## Саян

> Дхамма Дуллабха в Подмосковье. Воспоминания о пребывании в центре, о служении в центре, об общении с практикующими. остались самые теплые))
> Да, про отличие випассаны от самадхи на 10-ти дневных курсах, насколько я помню, ничего не говорится, возможно пара слов о том, что анапана помогает сосредоточить ум для последующей практики випассаны.


Центр отличный и теплый, это так. 
Про отличия самадхи от випассаны на 10-дневном курсе ни в одной лекци не говорится. В результате, будучи неофитом, я освоил сканирование тела как вариант самадхи. Подозреваю, многие другие имеют такую же проблему. "Мыши плевались, но продолжали жрать кактус))

----------


## Саян

> Да, там говорится о некоей "Бханго ньяне" - это термин, который придумал У Ба Кхин. Как говорится на лекции, это состояние было прежде неизвестно монахам (и видимо Будде, раз Он о нем не говорил), и его впервые открыл У Ба Кхин. Думаю, коментарии излишни.


Вижу противоречие. 
Бханга ньяна у Гоенки - ощущение отсутствия тела
В других источниках - видения распада, следующие за осознанием явлений возникновения-исчезновения

----------


## PampKin Head

"Профессор, Вы потратили жизнь понапрасну, потому что не изучили плавологию..." (с) так я слышал однажды.

----------


## Саян

Короче, во многих школах искусственно сокращают объем доступного знания, но у Гоенки эта практика зашла очень далеко. Я из-за нее наделал кучу ошибок, на исправление некоторых ушло несколько месяцев. 

Вот, к примеру, они говорят: внимательно наблюдай дыхание. 
Я спрашиваю, наблюдать как бы изнутри или снаружи? 
Учитель повторяет запись: наблюдай внимательно, настороженно и активно. 
Я повторяю вопрос: наблюдать, отождествляя наблюдателя с дыханием или дистанциируясь от него? И то и другое можно делать внимательно, настороженно и активно. 
Учитель: ты должен наблюдать дыхание. 
Я пробую оба варианта, и естествено, каждый из них уводит в самадху. Випассана обламывается, самадха получается кривая. 

Или вот говорят: наблюдай ощущения на теле. 
Я спрашиваю: следует ожидать или искать ощущения? 
Учитель тупит: ты должен наблюдать ощущения на теле, внимательно и активно. 
Я снова уточняю: внмательно и активно ожидать, будто в засаде, или внимательно и активно искать? 
Учитель повторяет слова Гоенки, а там естественно, ничего про это нет.
Я опять пробую оба варианта. Первый не приносит ничего, второй высвечивает всё богатство тонких ощущений. 
Я, довольный, делаю второй вариант, наслаждаюсь полным спектром ощущений, а випассана, оказывается, так не развивается! 
Зато развивается кундалини.

Ок, спасибо, Гоенка, за прикольные умелки. Нет, правда. Я могу произвольно что-то там напрягать, то, что люди называют движением чакр. 
А потом оказывается, что явления возникновения-исчезновения следует понимать совсем иначе.

И что саоме интересное, стоит начать рассказывать про сделанные мной ошибки в сообществах Гоенки, и как следовало поступить правильно, как меня там сразу же банят: нефиг искажать учение :Smilie: ))

----------


## Won Soeng

Вы заморачиваетесь. Это все равно, если Вам сказать: берите ложку, ешьте суп. А Вы будете задаваться вопросами: правой рукой или левой? Ручку держать ближе к черпалу или дальше?

Просто сделайте это. Пока Вы сомневаетесь можете попробовать и так и этак десять раз и выбрать способ, который удобен. Не отвелкайтесь на сомнения и нерешительность, просто выполняйте. Значение имеет тренировка, а не моделирование, как бы эту тренировку выдумать похитрее. 

Ваш ум - Ваш враг. Путаете сам себя, выдумываете себе ожидания, забираетесь в дебри, не получая необходимых результатов пытаетесь натянуть за уши то, что получилось, как что-то важное. 

Это как если бы человеку сказали: отжимайся, будешь сильным. Он отжался кое как один раз, другой, и начинает думать, насколько он уже сильный.

Делайте упражнение 10000 раз не проверяя себя. Дайте возможность условиям проявиться и закрепиться.

----------

Алик (25.02.2020), Кузьмич (24.02.2020), Монферран (23.02.2020)

----------


## Саян

Вот да, у этих примеров есть критерии правильности. 

Если неправильно пользоваться ложкой, суп прольется. 

В случае с занятиями спортом следует ввести более ранний критерий: боль от микротравмирования мышц (то что неправильно называют молочной кислотой), принцип немедленного регресса, сопровождающийся отдаленным прогрессом, эндорфиновый выброс. 

Каков критерий правильности анапаны? Способность долго удерживать внимание и развивать детализацию? Окей, у меня есть два варианта, в одном внимание удерживается сколь угодно долго, зато в другом я могу испытывать переживание возвращения внимания, в лекциях же вроде о нем тоже говорили?  А теперь учителя говорят, чтоб я не заморачивался. Почему? Не говорят. Потеря контакта. Что делать, приходится искать ответы другим путем.

----------


## Won Soeng

Критерий правильности дан очень четко и однозначно. 

"Вдыхая - он знает, что вдыхает, выдыхая - он знает, что выдыхает. Делая долгий вдох - он знает, что делает долгий вдох. Делая короткий вдох - он знает, что делает короткий вдох".

Не добавляйте к этому совсем ничего. Это очень конкретное, точное, ясное и острое внимание. Сознание точно следует за вдохами и выдохами и больше ни за чем. Больше ничего не существует. Только вдохи и выдохи.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2020)

----------


## PampKin Head

> повторюсь, что центры Гоенки ими самими не расцениваются, как буддистские. я был в их головном центре Дхаммагири, в Игатпуре в 2012 и там нет ни одной статуи Будды, всё предельно обезличено, за исключением персоны самого Гоенки. инструктор на мой вопрос, являются ли они буддистами, ответил отрицательно. центры випассаны Гоенки - это внерелигиозные учреждения. в своё время я попался на том, что думал, раз випассана - практика буддистская, то и всё остальное - тоже буддистское. вы не найдёте упоминаний о том, что Гоенка причислял свои центры и себя самого к буддизму.



А при Будде Шакьямуни какие обычно статуи Будды использовали?

Челы в начале курсов принимают Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, но не буддизм, потому что нет аксессуаров!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.02.2020)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот да, у этих примеров есть критерии правильности. 
> 
> 
> Каков критерий правильности анапаны? Способность долго удерживать внимание и развивать детализацию? Окей, у меня есть два варианта, в одном внимание удерживается сколь угодно долго, зато в другом я могу испытывать переживание возвращения внимания, в лекциях же вроде о нем тоже говорили?  А теперь учителя говорят, чтоб я не заморачивался. Почему? Не говорят. Потеря контакта. Что делать, приходится искать ответы другим путем.


https://b-ok.cc/book/2336599/712af0


https://dharmaseed.org/teacher/261/talk/3816/
2008-07-03 *First Sit To First Jhana* - talk #2 49:55



> This talk was given by both Tina Rasmussen and Stephen Snyder includes: landmarks leading up to first jhana; how to apply skillful effort; overview of the jhana factors; and actions that support practice.
> 
> Insight Meditation Society - Forest Refuge :  July 2008 at IMS - Forest Refuge


З.Ы желательно придерживаться инструкций тех наставников, кто реализовал джаны, а не вообще наставников.

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...
> Я повторяю вопрос: наблюдать, отождествляя наблюдателя с дыханием или дистанциируясь от него? И то и другое можно делать внимательно, настороженно и активно.


Елки-палки, Вам просто предлагают наблюдать (дыхание). А не отождествляться или дистанцироваться  :Smilie:

----------


## Саян

> Критерий правильности дан очень четко и однозначно. 
> 
> "Вдыхая - он знает, что вдыхает, выдыхая - он знает, что выдыхает. Делая долгий вдох - он знает, что делает долгий вдох. Делая короткий вдох - он знает, что делает короткий вдох".
> 
> Не добавляйте к этому совсем ничего. Это очень конкретное, точное, ясное и острое внимание. Сознание точно следует за вдохами и выдохами и больше ни за чем. Больше ничего не существует. Только вдохи и выдохи.


Т.е. тупо избегать детализации более обозначеной?

----------


## Ассаджи

Важные детали приведены, например, в Патисамбхидамагге:

https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=417.0

В частности, в объясняющих текстах подчёркивается, что явления следует рассматривать "анатта", без отождествления.

----------


## Саян

Тогда это будет устойчивая самадха.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Т.е. тупо избегать детализации более обозначеной?


Конечно, ведь цель успокоить все тенденции чувств и восприятия. Если же мышление блуждает - это беспокойство.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2020)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тогда это будет устойчивая самадха.


Такова цель правильного сосредоточения. Вы где-то написали, что Вам видится устойчивое самадхи "кривой випассаной". 
Это Ваш ошибочный домысел. Чем устойчивей самадхи (т.е. чем глубже безмятежность) - тем более тревожащие явления Вы можете рассмотреть, не поддаваясь их возбуждающей сути. 

Вы же знаете о том, что необходимо рассмотреть? Вы должны бдительно видеть корни омрачений, влечений. Это видение должно стать непрерывным. Это и называют пресечением корней влечений.

Уже сейчас Вы можете, способны видеть корни омрачений. Это то, что называют природой Будды. Но омрачения будоражат ум. Поэтому нужна невозмутимость этими омрачениями. Тогда и обнаруживается прекращение питания влечений.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2020)

----------


## Саян

Необходимо пояснение. Это тема про Гоенку, и несколько раньше обсуждающие установили, что его инструкции заставляют избегать самадхи: 
- в его "анапане" (которая конечно не анапанасати) нет указаний каким-то образом застыть в сосредоточении, наоборот требуется делать постоянные возвраты.
- в режиме сканирования ощущений тела тоже требуется переменчивая активность (не берите мои слова за основу, тут есть развернутая реплика на эту тему)
Короче, Гоенка и самадха - вроде как противоположны.

----------


## PampKin Head

А что это за "указаний каким-то образом застыть в сосредоточении" и в каком новоделе такие формулировки?

----------


## Ассаджи

Немного о том, чем самадхи отличается от трансового однонаправленного сосредоточения:

https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=974.0

----------

Alex (27.02.2020), PampKin Head (27.02.2020), Владимир Николаевич (27.02.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

По сути о ошибках "сужения" сознания говорит и Ajahn Nyanamoli Thero:

_Проблема обычной практики медитации заключается в том, что поощряется "поглощенность" конкретным "объектом медитации". Такая практика становится видом сосредоточения на переднем плане в ущерб всему остальному. И не только это - люди в конечном итоге сосредотачиваются на объектах с удвоенной силой. Это происходит по причине того, что они понимают медитацию как видение и восприятие "мгновенного" переднего плана (вся эта идея о "наблюдении 'ощущений'"). А затем, уже внутри этого, они пытаются воспринимать что-то более конкретное. Таким образом это не только лишь область переднего плана, но понятие содержания распространяется так же и дальше. В подобных случаях такой "фон" как основание осознанности, которую требуется понять, еще более скрыт._
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=27760

----------


## Саян

> А что это за "указаний каким-то образом застыть в сосредоточении" и в каком новоделе такие формулировки?


нехватка ориентиров, отсутствие единого понимания процессов порождает такие вот сентенции. Ничего не могу пояснить помимо сказанного, извините :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> нехватка ориентиров, отсутствие единого понимания процессов порождает такие вот сентенции. Ничего не могу пояснить помимо сказанного, извините


Для приобретения ориентиров можно почитать ту же ВимуттиМаггу и ВишудхиМаггу (соответвующие главы)

Полагаю, что вы путаете самадхи с одним из факторов джаны/дхьяны - экагаттой.

----------


## Саян

Выходя из сосредоточения, ум выйдет и из любой материальной джаны самадхи, разве нет?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Выходя из сосредоточения, ум выйдет и из любой материальной джаны самадхи, разве нет?


Для приобретения ориентиров можно почитать ту же ВимуттиМаггу и ВишудхиМаггу (соответвующие главы) (с)

----------


## Саян

Вимуттимаггу не стоит рекомендовать никому, бо оригинала у нее нет, а есть неточный перевод на китайский, причем автор исходит из накутальной на данный мномент системы воззрений. 

Что касается висудхимагги, ответ да. Джаны обратимы, и не могут быть прерваны отвлечениями. 

Очевидно, постоянные отвлечения на объект концентрации - тоже отвлечения.

----------


## PampKin Head

По сравнению с вашим бредом даже неточный перевод будет шагом вперед.

----------

